# Controlled Environment Agriculture by Shrubs



## Shrubs First (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey peeps, this is going to be my second journal here on the RIU network. And the
first grow for my company Controlled Environment Agriculture LLC.

I am going to assume that you have seen my last journal and that you understand
my setup, if you don't here is a link to that journal Previous Grow Journal which explains
my whole setup quite thoroughly.

My last time around I was testing several different strains from a local friend who
has a nursery with around 20 different strains, I grew 7 different strains.... It worked out
and I found a couple strains which should work great in my setup and on a larger scale.

This grow I will be flowering 8 Sour Diesels, and 8 Mendo Purps.. I am drooling..

I will also be allowing a little bit more veg time for the ladies, in my last grow they
received roughly one week of veg time, this time around I will be giving them 
two atleast.

I will be growing in 40% Canna coco, 40% Expanded Clay Pellets and 20% 
Roots Organics Soil-Less coco Mix..... I wasn't going to use the Roots again this
grow although I have about 3/4's of a bag left and I might as well get some in
there with the rest of my media.

Anywhoo back to work, stay tuned.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll watch, bout to be big business going on in here.


----------



## Drella (Jan 25, 2010)

im here with SG15 in the front row. i predict your room getting dialed in this time, good luck bro!


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 25, 2010)

yep, I'll pull up a lighter.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet, glad to have ya along, just got 8 sour diez and 1 of my purps,
other 7 are still rooting.... Should be done in about a day or so


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 29, 2010)

Everythings going real smooth, I've been spending ridiculous money 
on supplies... This time around I will be using several new feed additives.

Canna's PK 13/14 and Canna's Rhizotonic, both are great products from 
what their ingredients tell me.

I also bought two new Bulbs (Sunpulse 3k's), a Carbon Filter and some Ona Gel...

I threw up a Trellis netting which should help me gauge and size my
plants correctly this grow...

















The Purps^






Sour Diesel^

I will also be adding a new inocculent which I have been really wanting
to try..... Great White, Premium Mycorrhizae.






I'm still waiting on 4 more Purps' roots to poke through and then I'll be back at 16 plants.

Fed the ladies a great feeding today..

1 mL Master A
1 mL Master B
1 mL Cal/Mag Plus
.5 mL Hum-Bolt
.5 mL Flavor-Ful
1 mL Mayan Microzyme
5 mL Hygrozyme
1 mL Humboldt Roots
1 mL Rhizotonic
1/4 Tspoon Great White PM

ppm 700, pH 6.1, Reservoir Temp 66 F


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 29, 2010)

Plants were droopy earlier today, now they are lookin pretty prime.

That feeding was pure justice... I can only hope these other clones
pop soon or they will be behind..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2010)

cant believe i missed the 1st gro.. im here.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 1, 2010)

stoked youre trying out the great white  Ive been wanting to try it for awhile but it was a little on the pricey end at my hydro store. 

I'll be watching this grow closely. I like the strain line up too

high and scribed


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant believe i missed the 1st gro.. im here.


Great, roll one up and enjoy friend, i'm tryna grow some shit as well.... The last 
one was great coco experience, I'm pretty sure this one is gonna be much better in
a botanical sense.



notoriousb said:


> stoked youre trying out the great white  Ive been wanting to try it for awhile but it was a little on the pricey end at my hydro store.
> 
> I'll be watching this grow closely. I like the strain line up too
> 
> high and scribed


For sure dude, Great White has had my eye since I saw an Addvert for it in Maximum
Yield a couple months back, figured if it's a product dedicated to Inocculents its
probably better than what Humboldt puts out to compete with it.. and as far as
biological diversity goes it blows everything else away, 8 Endo Mycorrhizae, 7 Ecto Mycorrhizae, 2 Trichoderma, 11 species of Bacteria.. As well as a vitamin 
package, it should be worth the money... I paid $35.00 for 4 oz and have been 
usin the shit out of it...

Glad to have you along as well, give any input if ya think it'll help the cause.

And I like the strains too, this Sour Diesel pheno is a RezDawg pheno cutting...
A SICK one, produces some of the nastiest Diesels I've seen... And the Purps
was the most high quality of my last harvest, but I only had 1 plant of it!  
I can't wait to have some serious weight of it....


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 1, 2010)

Got 3 more purps popped and placed in coco, fed with some Rhizotonic, Roots, and Mayan Microzyme






15 Ladies in 4x4's, waiting on just ONE more... she is being stubborn....






Lovin it


----------



## smoked321 (Feb 1, 2010)

looks good so far. subscribed


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 2, 2010)

smoked321 said:


> looks good so far. subscribed


Sweet, join in dude...


So this final clone is really startin to annoy me. Not much I can do except keep
her warm and humid til she pops....


----------



## Drella (Feb 2, 2010)

looking great shrubs, the next generations gonna be great, longer veg this time right? how long did ur clones took to root?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> looking great shrubs, the next generations gonna be great, longer veg this time right? how long did ur clones took to root?


Yea, longer veg, roughly 2 weeks longer.. I'm tryin to get a good portion of this 
trellis netting filled in.

Clones took between 7 days on some and one still hasn't rooted and its on day 11
but I'm feelin pretty good about tomorrow 

I've been feedin the plants a simple mix of Rhizotonic, Humboldt Roots, Mayan
Microzyme, and Hygrozyme..


----------



## Drella (Feb 3, 2010)

great shrubs! seven days, you are the master? do you have a temp regulator for your clone heat mat? the only thing i notice is when they wilt, i remedy this by lessening the light, or taking it away till they perk up again. i have 100% succes with my clones, but they take 10-15 days to root, but i wait till they root like crazy! keep it up shrubs!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

Drella said:


> great shrubs! seven days, you are the master? do you have a temp regulator for your clone heat mat? the only thing i notice is when they wilt, i remedy this by lessening the light, or taking it away till they perk up again. i have 100% succes with my clones, but they take 10-15 days to root, but i wait till they root like crazy! keep it up shrubs!


Yea, keeps it at 80 degrees... Fill the tray with Water and H2O2 and let em sit for
a week without touching them...

If you're having 100% success over time you are indeed the master my friend.....

And I used to wait til they root like crazy, but started planting them when they 
just had like 5-6 shoots coming out and it takes about the same amount of time
maybe even less for them to start veg growth.... But I will say the plants with 
more roots had a more vigorous growth and yield.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been bored here chillin with my dick in my hand
waitin for this clone to root, she is solidly in the cube, 
so I know she's got a base, but nothings poppin thru.

In light of this, i took some pics of the setup, and am going
to explain it a little betterfor those who didn't catch the last write-up.

I've got a Dark Room 150, this is a 5'x5'x6'7'' grow tent
approximataly 150 Cubic Feet. For Intake I've got a 100 CFM
Squirrel Cage, and for Outake I have a 200 CFM Squirrel Cage
with a Can 9000 Carbon Filter.

I also have two 12" Airkings moving a combined 3500 CFM. 
These things really move the air around in the hut.. The
oscillation is key.

I run two 600 Watt Bulbs, in this grow I will be using the 3K
Sunpulse Pulse Start Metal Halides throughout the entire grow.

I also have two Hagen Glo T5-HO's with 2x 40W Bulbs in each=160W.
These are used for sidelighting, and enhanced blue and UV spectral
output. 

If the Sunpulse's don't impress me the good news is that bulbs are 
cheap and I can buy a new set next grow, but I am pretty confident 
in these newer Digital bulbs, in all the research I've done these make
the most sense out of any lighting system out there.

Example of what my ladies see






What I see when I crack the tent






Front Shot






I built raised beds for run-off ease, they also allow me to observe the plants
without having to bend over all day.






Sour Diesel






The Purps






Sour Diesel growth






I feed using a 20g Rubbermaid as a reservoir.






In this reservoir I keep a 150W Aquarium Heater, 2 Large airstones hooked up to a
air pump rated for 60 gallon fish tanks. 2 Aquarium blowers rated to move a combined
600 gallons per hour, and a submersible pump rated at 1500 gallons per hour hooked 
up to that coiled hose and water wand.






I test the brews with a Oakton PTTestr which measures PH/PPM/Temp 






The nutrient shelf






I use Humboldt Nutrients Master A&B with all their additives and a couple
additions of my own. My last yield was my highest quality by far, this time
I'm hopin to couple that with a much larger overall yield. Thanks for checkin,
let me know if you got some suggestions, I'm glad to help you as well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 5, 2010)

Noticed some beautiful root growth on the ladies in the 100% coco..
I might be growin 100% coco this grow, and leave out the clay pellets...
The ladies just look so much happier in the coco.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2010)

I was considering pure coco in the future. Can coco be used with synthetic nutes and without the beneficial bacteria additives? I started off synetic and with minimal additives to learn, but now I'm exploring other options. Coco seems really light and fluffy to, probably have to be watered twice a day or more in flower right? I've heard it's water retention properties are similar to hydroton. What are your opinions! Love how you're always trying new things out, an inspiration to us rookies


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 5, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I was considering pure coco in the future. Can coco be used with synthetic nutes and without the beneficial bacteria additives? I started off synetic and with minimal additives to learn, but now I'm exploring other options. Coco seems really light and fluffy to, probably have to be watered twice a day or more in flower right? I've heard it's water retention properties are similar to hydroton. What are your opinions! Love how you're always trying new things out, an inspiration to us rookies


Canna coco retains 25% air within the medium at its most saturated level, soil 
holds anywhere from 0 to maybe 10% if you add a good amount of perlite.

Coco holds a lot more water than hydroton, and I probably wouldn't need to water 
it but every 3-4 days. Something like Feed>Feed>Water, unless I notice some
build up.

That is the beauty of Coco as a hydro medium, you can do a simple drain to waste,
no need for a recirculating system, just a reservoir, pump and sprayer head.

Edit: by the way, Canna coco comes pH balanced, and with Trichoderma inocculated
already, so they definitely encourage an environment beneficial for micro organisms,
I would say to use bacteria and natural enzymes, especially humic and fulvic acids.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 6, 2010)

Just got my letter form the Colorado Secretary of State saying
they have approved Controlled Environment Agriculture, LLC 
as a company within the state of colorado! Sicky!


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 6, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Just got my letter form the Colorado Secretary of State saying
> they have approved Controlled Environment Agriculture, LLC
> as a company within the state of colorado! Sicky!


booya   

sounds like youre all good to go


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 6, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> booya
> 
> sounds like youre all good to go


Hell yea, now I just need to produce some more product to give to the clientele


----------



## Drella (Feb 7, 2010)

congrats bro, your gonna do great this round, im sure of it!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 8, 2010)

Got some pics, I ran out of Coco while I was repotting,
but when I was pullin the plants in the Coco out of their
4x4's I saw some extremely healthy root growth, couldn't
be more excited.


----------



## Drella (Feb 8, 2010)

man they look great, i love the screen addition!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 10, 2010)

Replanted the rest, left is Purps right is Sour Diesels, oh and that
last clone took so long my boy just gave me a cutting from his
New York City Diesel from Soma Seeds.. I smoked this while visiting
in Amsterdam and am very excited to grow it, It'll be nice having a
third flavor....

The Soma NYCD is the middle plant on the left side, front row.







Gave them a pretty light little feeding...

10 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water
10 mL Master A
10 mL Master B
10 mL Verde
10 mL Cal/Mag
5 mL Hum-Bolt
5 mL Flavor-Fulv
10 mL Mayan Microzyme
25 mL Hygrozyme
10 mL Humboldt Roots
50 mL Rhizotonic
PPM:335, pH: 6.0, Temp: 67 F


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> man they look great, i love the screen addition!


Thanks drell, the trellis netting is basically there to help me gauge the size better,
it won't really serve much other purpose, the buds might do some leaning against
it, and I might use it for organization of the branches but it's not being utilized as
a ScrOG... Which one of my homies is doing at the moment, I recently helped him
convert to a raised bed system, it looks pretty pro, might as well post a pic of that
as well ... 

Setup is a 4x4 Grow Lab with one 600W. 3x3 Botanicare Tray with 4x4 
ScrOG







As you can see it is beautiful, he's got a White Queen, a Gods Gift and a Charles
Kush growin in there, 3 extremely healthy and vigorous plants.

It's gotta be the cleanest and easiest setup I've seen with my own two eyes....

But yea, IDK, as you can see in my last garden pic I've got some plants that look great 
and a couple that look N deficient, this feeding I gave em should reallly put their
metabolism back in to high gear.


----------



## Drella (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i know you'll get the feedings dialed in bro, thanks for the awesome scrog pic, looks like your surrounding yourself with similar great minds! i like the chicken wire, great idea, and easy looking like you said!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the chicken wire, you've inspired me to build a pvc rack to go into my tray (walls not ideal to mount to). Do you think the smaller holes in chicken wire would be best or the larger like the net your using?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I like the chicken wire, you've inspired me to build a pvc rack to go into my tray (walls not ideal to mount to). Do you think the smaller holes in chicken wire would be best or the larger like the net your using?


They serve differing purposes, the chicken wire is there to hold the vegetation down and form an even canopy. The trellis netting I am using is to gauge size and
allow the buds to lean against it when they grow through, they are similar but take
differing approaches to reach the goals...... Using the chickenwire appropriatly 
would most likely require a longer veg time, so how long do you want this grow to 
take is the question...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm willing to veg a extra couple weeks for the chicken wire, those true Scrogs are beautiful! And I'm sure the extra wait would be worth it product wise. Heres my other factor though. I'm going from seed one more round so I need to sex @ 12/12. I'll hopefully be able to install the screen by the end of the first week of flower, is this too late? Should I just wait until I grow from clones to employ the screen? Thanks again shrubs.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm willing to veg a extra couple weeks for the chicken wire, those true Scrogs are beautiful! And I'm sure the extra wait would be worth it product wise. Heres my other factor though. I'm going from seed one more round so I need to sex @ 12/12. I'll hopefully be able to install the screen by the end of the first week of flower, is this too late? Should I just wait until I grow from clones to employ the screen? Thanks again shrubs.


Yes, too late that would be. You want the plant to vegetate while being held down
by a screen in order to facilitate a more natural low stress train, your not pulling 
down with strings as you would in a classic LST, you are simply not allowing it to 
grow over a barrier, as such its growth is almost vine like, and you want to keep
tucking it under through the first 1-2 weeks of flower to allow some of the initial
stretch to happen underneath the screen, that way the only thing that grow above
the screen is big huge sticky nugs.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 12, 2010)

Update today, another feeding....

15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water: 60ppm

30 mL Master A
30 mL Master B
30 mL Verde
15 mL Cal/Mag Plus
15 mL Hum-Bolt
15 mL Flavor-Fulv
30 mL Mayan Microzyme
75 mL HygroZyme
30 mL Humboldt Roots
3 Scoops Great White Premium Mycorrhizae
50 mL Rhizotonic
15 mL Azamax
PPM 540, pH 6.4, Temp 67 F

Runoff PPM 600, pH 8, we'll see whats up with the high pH soon


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 13, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Update today, another feeding....
> 
> 15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water: 60ppm
> 
> ...


you water in your azamax eh?

and I know you dont need much with the great white, but whats the rate per gallon? or how much is a scoop's worth?

thats quite the cocktail though, I'm sure they'll enjoy it


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> you water in your azamax eh?
> 
> and I know you dont need much with the great white, but whats the rate per gallon? or how much is a scoop's worth?
> 
> thats quite the cocktail though, I'm sure they'll enjoy it


Yea, Azamax is a systemic feed, meaning it is absorbed as a nutrient and distributed
throughout the cells of the plant, and when a pest attempts to consume the plant
it also absorbs the Azamax main ingredient "Azadirachtin Indica" or Neem Oil.... It
is the champion of Organic pesticides.....

The Great White calls for a lot more innoculation than what I did, but my media
was pre inocculated with Mycorrhizae and Trichoderma, so I just kinda add some 
here and there... The Great White calls for 2 scoops per gallon.... I would use the
whole bottle in one feed if I did that.....

And yea, its definitely a balanced feed, everything included..... The diesels really
enjoyed it, the purps are being some bitches....


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 13, 2010)

Thought yall might like this, check the webpage... www.ControlledGarden.com -still under construction


----------



## Drella (Feb 13, 2010)

i do like it. you are officially my hero. i like the edibes coming soon setion! just great, good luck to you brother!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks man, i picked a new template, I like it much better, I think I'm in
business people.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 13, 2010)

New template is leaps and bounds better. Much bigger viewing area also. Now u just need to find a good gfx artist to make you a good company logo.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> New template is leaps and bounds better. Much bigger viewing area also. Now u just need to find a good gfx artist to make you a good company logo.


Thanks man, i really appreciate that, thats exactly what my lady said about the
viewable are as well.

I have a local cartoonist workin on some sketches right now, he is a pretty talented guy,I gave him an idea I had to go off of, I'm hopin he does somethin real
nice with it. Hopefully tomorrow I can get some scanned in and show ya...


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool, pictures would help spice it up more if u can. I know you don't have product pics yet  but maybe on the homepage you could have your setup or something else 'flashy'. Good luck with the rest of your venture.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Cool, pictures would help spice it up more if u can. I know you don't have product pics yet  but maybe on the homepage you could have your setup or something else 'flashy'. Good luck with the rest of your venture.


I do have some product pics, I've been trying to figure out how to put a picture 
gallery up there, to no avail... I think I'll figure it out though, i'm about to work on
it right now, cuz I really want to get it finished and lookin good..... 


Can't forget 
about the ladies though, I'm gonna give em a good watering tonight, see what my
ppm's are at right now when I flush, I'd like em to be around 500-600 range, not
exactly sure what to expect though, the Coco is a trip..... Canna recommends to 
water it like 3 times a day, which is freakin crazy.... They tell you to water it when 
it is still soaking when because even when fully saturated the Canna still holds 25%
air...... I just can't bring myself to water that much, I easily get away with watering
every 2-3 days.... I don't let them get completely dry though, that'd be too dry
and too much air. My Sours are really looking amazing, I'm tempted to do a crop of just the Sour D, they are just blowing up like crazy.... Pics later.


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

things are moving along, good to see brother! 

question, do you flush less with soiless? eg. coco and peat moss. i heard you flush less, like a week, with soiless. just needing your expert opinion. i also heard you can flush for only a week, with soil, or soiless, just depends if you do it right.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 15, 2010)

In my last grow, half the plants received a 1 week flush,
and half the plants received 2, not much difference IMO,
but the best tasting buds from the last crop were the white
widdows for sure, and they were with the batch that received
the two week flush, although I was thinking the whole time they
would be the best anyways, they were so dank throughout the whole
grow... I've been lovin them and the dispensery I work with is really 
giving me some great feedback.

I will still probably only do a week of flush this time, most likely I will be
using the Humboldt Honey ES as a final phase at 15 mL per G....


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Could you give me some insight as to why carbohydrates are good in hydro? I understand the purpose of feeding the bacteria... but carbs are worthless without adding the bacteria yourself as most mediums are inert correct? O, the other question I had was your opinion on supplimental lighting for flowering. I currently run a 400w Hortilux to flower and I was considering add two 4' 6500k Strip lights or possibly adding a UVB tube. I know running both MH & HPS is best but it's out of the question as I have a switchable ballast. Can't wait to see how your new girls grow up!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 15, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Could you give me some insight as to why carbohydrates are good in hydro? I understand the purpose of feeding the bacteria... but carbs are worthless without adding the bacteria yourself as most mediums are inert correct? O, the other question I had was your opinion on supplimental lighting for flowering. I currently run a 400w Hortilux to flower and I was considering add two 4' 6500k Strip lights or possibly adding a UVB tube. I know running both MH & HPS is best but it's out of the question as I have a switchable ballast. Can't wait to see how your new girls grow up!


In Hydro you should still add inocculants. Many people don't, and I don't see as 
good of biomass produced without them. Enzymes, mycorrhizae and trichoderma
will seriously encourage new and more productive root growth and you want to 
supply this with Carbs. Companys make carbs specifically for hydro so they do not
gunk up blowers and water lines and sprayer heads and such, they break down to
the smallest possible sugars when dissolved in water and create an easily accessible
sugar source. I've seen saw a seriously sick NFT incorporating these techniques
and it just blew most of the ebb+flow's and DWC's around there away..

I am in coco which starts off inert, but unlike rockwool and clay pellets, micro
organisms can live and thrive in it. Making it more attractive to me....I had to be
basically peeled away from soil, drain to waste soiless is as close to hydro as i can go.

I don't even know with the light spectrum to tell ya the truth, I have done so much
reading and researching on this. From what I can tell, it is simple radiometry,
the more watts per square meter the better...


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 15, 2010)

Watered and mostly flushed today..

15 Gallons Dechlorinated/Sediment Filtered H2O

75 mL Hygrozyme
15 mL Rhizotonic
15 mL Humboldt Roots
30 mL Mayan Microzyme
1 Scoop Great White PM
PPM: 120, pH 6.2, Temp 65 F

Runoff was about 500 ppm, right where it should be.

Pics
























The diesels (plants on the right)are seriously blowin up.


----------



## Drella (Feb 15, 2010)

they look amazing bro, very green and happy as always. you should be a rep for the coco you use, because its definitely working out for you. thanks for the info, damn! now i feel better about my grow, im running a white widow crossed with northern lights. wow is it a leafy bitch! i cloned here before i bloomed her, so she defnitely a keeper, this ones moving right along nicely!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 17, 2010)

Drella said:


> they look amazing bro, very green and happy as always. you should be a rep for the coco you use, because its definitely working out for you. thanks for the info, damn! now i feel better about my grow, im running a white widow crossed with northern lights. wow is it a leafy bitch! i cloned here before i bloomed her, so she defnitely a keeper, this ones moving right along nicely!


Thanks man, you give me great confidence!  If you think thats green, check the
pics with only my T5's on....

I am foliar feeding currently... Not sure if you have heard of this product, but I used
it in my first grow ever (not the last journal). Well, I used the music in my last
journal, but didnt supplement with the nutrients. It's called Sonic Bloom, and
basically there is a sound frequency which vibrates plants on a cellular level and
stimulates their metabolism. At the same time the stomata on the leaves open
much much wider, up to 300% wider than normal, and are able to take in more
nutrients, air, co2 etc. they are able to take in up to 700% more nutrients through
their leaves while this frequency is playing. With the music is a formulated all
natural
nutrient solution derived from seaweed and amino acids, there are something like
87 naturally occurring amino acids, it is a very dank solution, quite diluted though,
I mix up about 15 mL of Sonic Bloom per gallon of foliar spray and allow the music
to serenade the plants for about a half hour before I spray them down......
Definitely check this product out, I've been using it for about 3 years and 
throughout that time I have seen some random articles and and sources talk 
about how great of a product it is, and I'm like "oh hey, I use that!" Allegedly,
the creator of Sonic Bloom grew a purple passion vine plant which on average
only grow 18 inches and lives for two years, he grew it for 20 years and it ended up
at over 1300 feet long!! The worlds largest indoor plant according to the guinness
book.... I'd trust that for sure.

Anyways enough with the advertising, here are the pics right after the Foliar spray.

I have my HIDs turned off so that the spray isn't phytotoxic and lowers the leaf 
surface temperature, I leave the HIDs off until the leaves are totally dry, and 
tomorrow I will rinse the leaves with a water spray... enjoy

I'm really surprised how bright it is with just my Flourescents on.....






























Now thats greeen!  I am currently correcting a magnesium deficiency on my
purps plants which has had them stunted for about a week now, It's pretty lame
but I could't tell the correct deficiency until just today....wackness.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm feeding tonight, the small ladies will be receiving a 600 ppm
feed, and the larger of the ladies will recieve a 700 ppm.

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H2O
45 mL Master A (Big plants get 60)
45 mL Master B (Big plants get 60)
16 mL Hum-Bolt
16 mL Flavor-fulv
32 mL Mayan Microzyme
120 mL Hygrozyme
32 mL Humbolt Roots
80 mL Canna Rhizotonic
80 mL Bud-Swel Bat Guano
32 mL Humboldt Honey ES
3 Scoops Great White Premium Mycorrhizae
ppm 600, and 700. pH 6.1, Temp 66 F.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 17, 2010)

Scribed .nice setup clean,consise . everything is looking good + rep


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks man, definitely appreciate it


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

sonic boom eh? always coming through with the new well thought out techniques, keep it up bro. im at the end of my first bloom, could use your expertise in if its time to flush, whenever you get a chance.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely flush that baby, she is ready to smoke.

I really can't wait til I'm back in the drivers seat lookin
at big frosty nuggest again!


----------



## Drella (Feb 17, 2010)

you will be soon enough bro! im trying to keep my grow as perpetual as i can, after i chop ill have one still in there that is one month behind. i hope im not too late to flush, i put 30 gal of tap water in a tupperware in the bathroom, gonna try the "let the water sit 48hrs" method, what do you think about that? should i just invest in a R/O filter?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2010)

Lettin it sit allows the chlorine to escape, but not heavier
metals such as chloramine, calcium and magnesium, the
Ca and Mg arent huge deals, its just nice to start at 0ppm.
the Chloramine can definitely mess up you biological activity
in your soill.... Idk, it's hard to say if you need a R/O, I'd say
no.... But check out hydrologiic, they have Carbon filters which
get all chlorines and chloramines out... And they are pretty cheap,
like 100 bucks


----------



## Drella (Feb 19, 2010)

now that's more like it! havent heard anything on chloramine, but i definitely gotta look into the carbon filter, opposed to the R/O filter. you really are helping a lot bro, thanks for sticking your neck out there and posting your help on my thread, but you've never been scared to stick your neck out there. dude, out of everyone on here, you've totally stuck to all of you're core green values, if i had to name the times you stuck to your guns, it's fricken awesome. nice to know there's someone who can actually stand by their methods. the shrubs method is loctite!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 19, 2010)

According to my water website I have chloramine in my water, 1-3.5 mg/l. I cannot taste nor smell it, and grew my whole first round with it no problem (no organic nutes though). Should I be concerned with this down the road if I'm investing in products like Carb loaders, Mycorrhizae. ect? I have a fish tank cleaner called Aqamel Plus that is suppose to remove chlorine, chloramine, nitrates and nitrites. I was using it for a few weeks but decided it wasn't worth the trouble. What do you think shrubs? patched up tap water or added cost of R/O system + CalMag ect.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> According to my water website I have chloramine in my water, 1-3.5 mg/l. I cannot taste nor smell it, and grew my whole first round with it no problem (no organic nutes though). Should I be concerned with this down the road if I'm investing in products like Carb loaders, Mycorrhizae. ect? I have a fish tank cleaner called Aqamel Plus that is suppose to remove chlorine, chloramine, nitrates and nitrites. I was using it for a few weeks but decided it wasn't worth the trouble. What do you think shrubs? patched up tap water or added cost of R/O system + CalMag ect.


No need for large concern, it will have a negative effect to some extent, slowing
nutrient uptake by stressing the organisms... I'm not sure about this aquamel plus,
I looked it up and it all I can find is AquaPel which is a surface protectant... Not sure
I'm seein the same product, but I have often thought about using dechlorinators
from fish stores, such as Stress Coat which is a simple dechlorinator, and it removes
Chloramine by breaking the Chlorine Ammonia bond. There are synthetics in it,
though so I myself probably wouldn't use it, but it is creative and probably effective. If you want to do a filter a R/O isn't the one for you, all you're worried
about is the Chloramine, which means you just want a Carbon filter, home depot
has carbon filters for like 50 bucks, I use a 2 Stage Carbon/Sediment filter from
Hydrologic, it was like $110.... Water comes out at 50-60 ppm for me, but I know
there is no chlorines.... I don't have the biggest problem with 50 ppm, I assume
it is Ca+2/Mg+2... Hope that helps :-/


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome man, thanks yet again for sound advice. The "Small Boy" (60GPH) would probably be plenty for my needs right now and it's only 115.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 20, 2010)

Always friend....

Today I'm foliar feeding again, as well as fertilizing, This will be the last
Vegetative feed, and in 3 days I will be switching to 12/12


----------



## Cheese101 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Man Real Nice And I Agree Rhizo And Pk Are Good Products I Use All The Canna Range Myself With Great Results Feed Them Pk Earlier Than It Says On The Bottle As I Found Wrks Much Better


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheese101 said:


> Nice Man Real Nice And I Agree Rhizo And Pk Are Good Products I Use All The Canna Range Myself With Great Results Feed Them Pk Earlier Than It Says On The Bottle As I Found Wrks Much Better


Thanks man appreciate it.... Yea I have my own feeding schedule, not to worry.....


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 20, 2010)

Serenaded them with 30 Mins of Sonic Bloom frequency, turned off my HIDS and
fed them a foliar application of the Sonic Bloom Nutrient, 15 mL per gallon. Took
about an hour for the leaves to dry enough to turn the HIDS back on...

I've been waitin for the water to heat up to an appropriate temp and now I just 
mixed up the feeding solution...

Feeding mixure as follows

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water
75 mL Master A
75 mL Master B
30 mL Verde
30 mL Cal-Mag
30 mL Hum-bolt
30 mL Flavor-Fulv
120 mL Hygrozyme
60 mL Rhizotonic
90 mL Budswel Bat Guano
30 mL Humboldt Honey ES
15 mL Azamax
I am just burnin through nutes.... I'm gonna have to buy gallon jugs
of everything next time..

Havent tested ppm's or pH yet, I gotta wait til the solution
is at the right temp...

EDIT: PPM 850, pH 6.2, Temp 67 F


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 20, 2010)

These pics are moments after their final Vegetative Feed






Looks like I'm gonna be gettin all different sizes again... darnet






The biggest sour D of the bunch, she looks great, 8 solid tops..






The rest of the sour D's






Soma's New York City Diesel






The Purps, don't she look gooood? Havent counted the tops on this momma yet, but
she is a bush...






8 Sour Diesels






7 Purps + 1 NYCD






Temps and humidity have been right on the dot, lovin it currently

Thanks for checkin it out


----------



## Drella (Feb 20, 2010)

hope the sonic foliar sessions work out for you, the ladies seem to be loving it. i wish i had some of those sour diesels in my grow, im jealous! looking great, now for this bloom to kick off!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

Things are lookin great today, they definitely took that feeding
well yesterday, and no signs of leaf burn from the foliar feeds either..
just perrfect


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

Thought I'd show off some root porn.. All the ladies are breakin thru the smart pots,
they are lovin em!

























Even the little ones are starting their air pruning process... spectacular!


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

if that's not proof of shrubs skill, i dont know what is. congratulations man, this one just keeps on getting better!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like you're doing a great job so far!
Great strains too.
Am I seeing these pics correctly?Are those roots actually driving their way through the smart pots?I kept a mother in a 3 gallon smart pot for 2 months and mine never did that.It looks pretty sweet!
Quick Q,do you happen to know if reefermans purps are indeed the Mendo Purps?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

Drella said:


> if that's not proof of shrubs skill, i dont know what is. congratulations man, this one just keeps on getting better!


Hell yea, when I saw all those pearly roots I was stoked... Still am. Better and 
better for sure, my last crop didn't have this healthy of roots, matter of fact, i've 
never had such healthy roots as i have with this coco/smart pot mix!




Huh?? said:


> Looks like you're doing a great job so far!
> Great strains too.
> Am I seeing these pics correctly?Are those roots actually driving their way through the smart pots?I kept a mother in a 3 gallon smart pot for 2 months and mine never did that.It looks pretty sweet!
> Quick Q,do you happen to know if reefermans purps are indeed the Mendo Purps?


Thanks man, strains all came from a close friend... And yea, the roots are goin 
crazy right now, I did a lot of innoculation and have been feeding lots of Rhizotonic from Canna... And also I'm under the belief that 100% canna coco as a
media is the best you can use for root health! And I guess this is how the Smart
Pots are supposed to work, that is what the airpruning looks like,the roots go
out of the pot and just get air pruned, rather than the roots hitting the plastic
pot and then spiraling, this prevents the spiraling and keeps the plant more 
comfortable.

About the purps, I think I said earlier that they were a reeferman purps but I was
incorrect, here is the link to the original seed stock, my boy got his seeds from 
here BCBD Purps..... My last batch turned out lookin just like those nugs in that pic... Except for the overnutrition... (Mine didnt do that )They are definitely authentic
IBL Mendo Purps.....


I reeally appreciate the great words of encouragement, I'm definitely trying
some...well... not different, but not exactly normal methods here, the Smart
Pots, the Sunpulse Bulbs, the Sonic Bloom.... Hopefully everything comes together
really well in the end..... Goodnight everybody RESPECT! -Shrubs


----------



## Drella (Feb 21, 2010)

thats the magic of shrubs first! when i grow up i wanna be like you shrubs! plants that size, roots that healthy, it's like ur plants think they are in the greenest rainforest, in ground!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2010)

haha, i'm only 22 my friend, just really paid attention in class 

And the more you grow, you'll notice that the smaller and smaller you
you grow your plants, they really don't lose that much bud
production, as long as you maximize the efficiency of what is there..

You'll notice that people with 3 foot tall+ trees are really only utilizing
the same amount of branch space efficiently beneath the lights.... The
rest is either lollipopped off or just ends up as light weight airy nugglets...

Honestly I'm really liking what your grow is lookin like, the veggies are lovin
your methods and the flowers are looking rock solid, frosty and tasty as hell
.. Are you still workin with the Sunshine Soiless Mix?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2010)

haha, I can't keep up with myself, I just gotta take more pics 
































Still lookin happy, flowering will be induced either tomorrow or the next day...


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2010)

Temps for the past 3 days have been between 76-79 degrees F
constantly, with humidity between 45-50%, it seriously feels
like a rainforest when I stick my face in the tent, especially compared
to this dryass cold colorado desert which is between 0-10% humidity and 
20-30 degrees F. I feel the moisture in the air hydrate my
face instantly when I unzip it, and can feel my lips get chapped as soon
as i go back out to the rest of my apartmet. I wish I lived in the tent...


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 22, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Hell yea, when I saw all those pearly roots I was stoked... Still am. Better and
> better for sure, my last crop didn't have this healthy of roots, matter of fact, i've
> never had such healthy roots as i have with this coco/smart pot mix!
> 
> ...


I wish I could get my hands on some quality coco like canna.There isn't a canna retailer within 600 miles of me(literally),they just won't supply anyone in my area.Do you have any experience with other coco?If so could you tell me(in your opinion) who is second best to canna?
The nutrient line that I use(H&G)recommends Great White since they can't import their Bacto Force to the US.I've been meaning to check it out,it looks like it works wonders!
BTW you should check out H&G's Roots Excelurator,it is also from Van de Zwaan(who helped create Canna).Looking at the price it's pretty expensive but you only use 1.1ml per gallon of nutrient solution.
Sweet man,I love the taste of purple strains.NYC Diesel is pretty tasty as well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> I wish I could get my hands on some quality coco like canna.There isn't a canna retailer within 600 miles of me(literally),they just won't supply anyone in my area.Do you have any experience with other coco?If so could you tell me(in your opinion) who is second best to canna?
> The nutrient line that I use(H&G)recommends Great White since they can't import their Bacto Force to the US.I've been meaning to check it out,it looks like it works wonders!
> BTW you should check out H&G's Roots Excelurator,it is also from Van de Zwaan(who helped create Canna).Looking at the price it's pretty expensive but you only use 1.1ml per gallon of nutrient solution.
> Sweet man,I love the taste of purple strains.NYC Diesel is pretty tasty as well.


You can use the botanicare slabs, you just gotta flush the hell out of them which
takes a lot of time. Canna is a huge pain in the ass if there isn't a local supplier,
an associate of mine is in the process of starting a grow store up in Missoula, MO,
and he is currently talking to Canna to be a dealer, and they refuse to supply more
than one dealer in each state apparently. Montana doesn't have a dealer and it
looks as if he might get the contract which would pretty much seal the deal for
him as a hydroponics distributor... 

I have nothing but amazing things to say about the great white so far, I checked
out that H&G's before, and it would just be redundant for me to use it, I am already
using Canna's Rhizotonic and Humboldt Roots, as well as a host of microbials,
beneficials, enzymes, mycorrhizae, trichoderma and other bactera which I can't
even name. But I always appreciate a product shout out, that stuff
is definitely high quality, and its not that I wouldn't use it, but that I am using 
so many similar products 

I grew a clone off the same mother in my last grow and it was some of the best
herb I've ever seen, I just didn't have enough plants of it.. now I have 7 muahahaha
and 1 SOMA NYC Diesel, and 8 Sour Diesels


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2010)

just woke up, the ladies are perky as ever, tomorrow will be
the first da of 12/12 aswell as week one flower feed.


----------



## notoriousb (Feb 23, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> just woke up, the ladies are perky as ever, tomorrow will be
> the first da of 12/12 aswell as week one flower feed.


now the fun really begins 

just harvested my indoor tho so check the link in my sig when you get the chance to peep my work


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey shrubs, I picked up a trellis net and some hygrozyme as well as special ordered a 8oz great white. I know you do drain to waste with hygro/GW, but it's fine to run in ebb & flo right? Goal is to improve my root health this time around. Can't wait to see you're girls flower they sure will b purty.


----------



## PANGcake (Feb 23, 2010)

Hehe...I'm in for the ride  I love ur set up, something for my future grow op...want that XL tent not to maximize and fill it all up w plants, I'd like the space in there. How big is urs? I'm thinking of the 240 x 120 x 200 tent...is that what urs is? I'm not lazy but I fergot what u said in ur past grow thread...well that states I'm lazy, guess I coulda just go back and look  The plants look super nice but buying clones is cheating  I got another 5-7 days on me ladies...gonna chop chop and hang them whole as u suggested and hang them in my bathroom, 20C and 25 - 30% humidity. GL!

//CaL

edit: spelling


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey shrubs, I picked up a trellis net and some hygrozyme as well as special ordered a 8oz great white. I know you do drain to waste with hygro/GW, but it's fine to run in ebb & flo right? Goal is to improve my root health this time around. Can't wait to see you're girls flower they sure will b purty.


Helll yea dude, that shit will dominate your EBB + Flow! I can't wait to see that.
Between the innoculation of fungi and microorganisms and the Hygrozyme, your
roots will be loving their environment! I learned a lot already from the beginning
of this grow, I have never focused on my root devolopment so intensely, and this
grow I gave them the best root base out of any of my crops and these plants look
the happiest out of any in this veggie state so far..



PANGcake said:


> Hehe...I'm in for the ride  I love ur set up, something for my future grow op...want that XL tent not to maximize and fill it all up w plants, I'd like the space in there. How big is urs? I'm thinking of the 240 x 120 x 200 tent...is that what urs is? I'm not lazy but I fergot what u said in ur past grow thread...well that states I'm lazy, guess I coulda just go back and look  The plants look super nice but buying clones is cheating  I got another 5-7 days on me ladies...gonna chop chop and hang them whole as u suggested and hang them in my bathroom, 20C and 25 - 30% humidity. GL!
> 
> //CaL
> 
> edit: spelling


Nice to have you here bro, I've seen you around, think i've talked to you a couple
times before... I appreciate the kind words about my grow space as well, it really
took some time to get it to this clean and easy user friendly state. And my tent
is a 5' x 5' x 6.5'. So it's a 150 cubic feet roughly. And BTW cheating?? haha,
I understand it could be construed as a head start but in no way am i cheating  I have a second hut I will be using for Vegetative and Mothers within a couple
months but i just don't have the time or space to utilize it currently. I am waiting
to quit my day job til my business is perpetual and basically running itself. I might
convince myself that 2 or 3 more paychecks and I'm done, but I would prefer to get
another harvest before I commit to quitting. It would just make my financial
situation that much better. and BTW, i didnt buy the clones, a friend hooks me up  so
it's even better.. hahah. And you will not regret your slow drying method, it is
the key to an aromatic harvest.

Anywhoo its always good to have yall here, I get lonely with no one to talk to  haha, so yea, feel free to ask more questions and keep checkin it, PEACE.
-Shrubs


----------



## Drella (Feb 23, 2010)

your not cheating bro! HA. it's just a byproduct of networking, shrubs has definitely set his stuff up right. i hope you can quit ur day job soon bro! im harvesting for the first time tomorrow bro, just one plant, so i dont get overwhelmed. the wifeys gonna help, it should be epic!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2010)

Serenaded with Sonic Bloom frequency and Foliar fed 
15 mL Sonic Bloom Nutrient per Gallon, I'll be checkin 
on them shortly


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2010)

Drella said:


> your not cheating bro! HA. it's just a byproduct of networking, shrubs has definitely set his stuff up right. i hope you can quit ur day job soon bro! im harvesting for the first time tomorrow bro, just one plant, so i dont get overwhelmed. the wifeys gonna help, it should be epic!


Ha, I know he was kiddin, nobody can cheat in this game! It always shows through
in your final product. I will rejoice the day I get to walk out of my work for the last
time.... Last time I work in an establishment such as that, I can GUARANTEE that!

Hey man, have a great time with that plant. Be as delicate as possible, and take
your time. It's so rewarding. All in due time compadre.


----------



## Drella (Feb 23, 2010)

"fuck you! fuck you! you're cool! fuck YOU!" thats gonna be ur last day of work, go out in a blaze of glory!

i am gonna take my time, my chicks trying on thongs right now for the photo shoot!LOL! yeah, its been a long time coming, that's for sure!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 24, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> You can use the botanicare slabs, you just gotta flush the hell out of them which
> takes a lot of time. Canna is a huge pain in the ass if there isn't a local supplier,
> an associate of mine is in the process of starting a grow store up in Missoula, MO,
> and he is currently talking to Canna to be a dealer, and they refuse to supply more
> ...


Botanicare is what I'm currently using.I flushed it right out of the bag and the runoff was 800ppm,the sunleaves I got was up to 1200 ppm brand new.
Yeah,I was more or less trying to convince you to try Roots excelurator instead of the rhizotonic.I remember seeing a thread with the two being ran in a side by side experiment and I think the roots excelurator out preformed the rhizotonic(I'll have to double check on that though).I can understand you not wanting to switch though(especially with those roots),there are a few products that I use which I wouldn't consider replacing either(roots excelurator being one of them lol).

I second your drying method,I too keep the leaves on when drying.I Cut branches to managable sizes and wait for leaves to become crispy,then trim them.
I have some sweet tooth drying right now,just trimmed it up a bit last night.

I'm not sure if I've ever had Sour Diesel.However,my friend went to Hawaii a couple of years ago and brought back some "Super Diesel".The thing is,this friend of mine is always getting strain names mixed up and I haven't heard of Super Diesel since(nor had I heard of it before).So,I was thinking maybe it was actually Sour Diesel.And that stuff was grade A chronic,by far the best of all the strains he brought back.

Anyhow,I'm subsribed!I hope to learn a thing or two as you really seem to know whats up.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2010)

Drella said:


> "fuck you! fuck you! you're cool! fuck YOU!" thats gonna be ur last day of work, go out in a blaze of glory!
> 
> i am gonna take my time, my chicks trying on thongs right now for the photo shoot!LOL! yeah, its been a long time coming, that's for sure!



haha lets hope I am able to do something of that nature, although they've 
treated me well, so its all good in that department. 

Hope that harvest is goin well tonight! Have fun



Huh?? said:


> Botanicare is what I'm currently using.I flushed it right out of the bag and the runoff was 800ppm,the sunleaves I got was up to 1200 ppm brand new.
> Yeah,I was more or less trying to convince you to try Roots excelurator instead of the rhizotonic.I remember seeing a thread with the two being ran in a side by side experiment and I think the roots excelurator out preformed the rhizotonic(I'll have to double check on that though).I can understand you not wanting to switch though(especially with those roots),there are a few products that I use which I wouldn't consider replacing either(roots excelurator being one of them lol).
> 
> I second your drying method,I too keep the leaves on when drying.I Cut branches to managable sizes and wait for leaves to become crispy,then trim them.
> ...


Good to have you here, you can't mistake the sour D, especially if you ever
have it again, you'll know whats up.

Thanks for checkin out the grow.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2010)

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
75 mL Master A
75 mL Master B
45 mL Cal/Mag
6 tbsp Big Up Powder
30 mL Hum-Bolt
30 mL Flavor-Fulv
30 mL Mayan Microzyme
150 mL Hygrozyme
3 Scoops Great White (final application)
30 mL Humboldt Roots
30 mL Humboldt Honey ES
30 mL Rhizotonic

PPM 1400, pH 6.1 Temp 66F

Pics later when they are showing a reaction.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2010)

Runoff was 1200 ppm


----------



## Drella (Feb 24, 2010)

here we go! im gonna start mine on friday! when the last three get chopped! chop the big sativa tonight, first harvest, check it out when you get a chance!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody seen plasma light bulbs? http://glassbox-design.com/2009/aqua-illumination-luxim-plasma-light-emitter-impresses-with-spread/


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

Drella said:


> here we go! im gonna start mine on friday! when the last three get chopped! chop the big sativa tonight, first harvest, check it out when you get a chance!


nice, I think i fucked up on that feeding last night, I added twice as much Big Up
powder as i should have, I was wondering why my PPMs were so high, I must have
been high as hell too I gave them TBSP not TSP!!!!!....I'm gonna leach the COCO 
today, just puttin together some water and hygrozyme right now, gotta get that shit
out, there is some stress due to the high amounts of PK, I'll show pics.

You can see the fringe of the leaf standing up very slightly, as well as very large
ridges along the margins of the leaf in between the veins. These are classic signs
of a toxicity.












I can't believe I fucked up that Big Up. Uggh it would have been such a good 
feed otherwise, everything else was bang on.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2010)

False start there is no way I am flowering with my plants
this stressed, I gotta hold off on the switch, last night I held
off and I'm glad I did, I will continue veg for another couple days
til I get them back in shape.


----------



## Drella (Feb 26, 2010)

ok maybe well start at the same time, mine start 12/12 tomorrow! plasma light, im like shocked, where will this lead?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2010)

flushed last night with hygrozyme, rhizotonic
and a small amount of Cal/Mag for micro deficiencies
which are still present. The Runoff came off at about
900 this time which is better than the 1200 the other night.

Today the plants are definitely still stressed, and I'm 
glad I flushed em yesterday or else it would be even
worse today.... I might even flush them again today...
That is a beauty of coco, I can't overwater this way.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2010)

Drella said:


> ok maybe well start at the same time, mine start 12/12 tomorrow! plasma light, im like shocked, where will this lead?


So I'm fairly certain that I will be flippin the flower switch tonight.

I'm flushing again today and that should rid the rest of the salts,
tonight will be a simple mix of 16 Gallons of water to 160 mL of
Hygrozyme.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 26, 2010)

oh man i sorry to hear that .but at least you caught it in time . i did the same thing that where all my nute burn came from. oh btw whats this about a plasma light please bring me up to speed


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh man i sorry to hear that .but at least you caught it in time . i did the same thing that where all my nute burn came from. oh btw whats this about a plasma light please bring me up to speed


It's a little stressful having a nutrient overdose, so stupid too, I just gotta take my
time better when I'm measuring out nutes, sometimes I think I know what I'm doin
way too much, and this happens, I do tablespoons instead of T-spoons. So wack...

I flushed with Water + Hygrozyme, runoff came off at 700ppm, we'll see what that
looks like tomorrow.....

On a lighter note, I just got a new camera and here is a sample picture 







And as you can see, still a massive salt build up ahhahah

But such a better picture! Now I'll actually be able to take some budding pictures...
Unlike last time, so lame, but wait til you see the coloring on these purps, if they
make it! Tomorrow will be the telling day if they will indeed survive or not... The
plants in the pics are the larger of my crop, so they are handling the toxicity better
than my dwarfs..


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

wow bro, new camera is sick! flash off? i wish i could take pics like that, then you guys would see how dirty my setup was!jk. looks like they pull out of it, they have a strong base, and a great dad!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 27, 2010)

Drella said:


> wow bro, new camera is sick! flash off? i wish i could take pics like that, then you guys would see how dirty my setup was!jk. looks like they pull out of it, they have a strong base, and a great dad!


Yea, I just bought an iPhone, and that is what the pics look like.. And yea, no flash
on that.... Iv've been waitin to be able to take some pics.... Dude, my first 2
years of growing was in a bathroom shower stall, you ain't ggotta tell me about 
growing dirty!! And the big ones definitely have a strong base and are trying to 
pull through, it's these purps I'm scared about, the leaves are alllllll fucked up, very
burned, whereas the Diesels are still just curling with minimal discoloration...... I 
might have to oust half my crop and just veg the diesels out longer.... More of a 
ScROG style??


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 27, 2010)

Look at my purps 












just way too much PK... They're pullin through from what I can tell, but what a fuckin
setback.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 27, 2010)

wow bro i feel for the girls .but its still early with a little tlc ?????. should be good to go, cause they were looking real healty before that


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea I jus gotta keep em goin, the Diesels are lookin alright, not much discoloration
but still leaf curl, its the purps which were smaller that took the feeding much worse.

I gotta revive em, just flush out the coco and start over is what I'm doin


----------



## Drella (Feb 27, 2010)

damn bro, i really feel for you. i guess this is all learning, im sure you wont do that again, i hope they pull through!


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 28, 2010)

Noooooooooooooo!
Not the Purps!


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 28, 2010)

oweeee. They'll recover for sure, how long you plan to hold out on flowering now?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 28, 2010)

A couple days, my diesels are so big, they coulda 
been flowered a week ago, we'll see how I feel
and how they look over the next few days, I'm trying
to flower asap.... Thanks for the support!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 28, 2010)

damn shrubs, i hoppe she pulls throo with a good harvest man. just wanted to stop in and say wat up!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 1, 2010)

new growth has pretty much resumed, I'm hittin the flower switch tonight.

Finally, been waiting. pics tomorrow when I flush once more.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 1, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> damn shrubs, i hoppe she pulls throo with a good harvest man. just wanted to stop in and say wat up!


They will, I still got 8 weeks left to whip them bad bitches in to shape, new shoots
look very healthy as well. Thanks for droppin in, check back in about 3-4 weeks 
when my buds are really showing


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 1, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Noooooooooooooo!
> Not the Purps!


I know dude, thats what I said! But they are lookin better, they're gonna flower
strong.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 1, 2010)

oo damn man!  sorry to see the purps so fried...  

glad to hear that some new growth is starting to pop through tho. just a lot of tlc as you know and they'll be back on track


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 1, 2010)

So I flipped the switch last night, which makes today day one of 12/12, got some
pics to mark the date.







The diesels are so big, I had to flower them.... It makes me want to do a scrog 
next time.... I really want to.






Soma's NYCD Diesel. She looks great.






Top Shot of the Sour Diesels... Still lookin stressed but growth is very rapid.






Some root porn.. I've never seen anything like this, There are 3 things i can 
attribute this to, The Canna CoCo, the Rhizotonic, and the Great White Premium
Mycorrhizae, otherwise everything else is the same.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 1, 2010)

oh dam thats looks good a little tlc ......... hehehehe brings right back way to go


----------



## Drella (Mar 1, 2010)

here we go, this ones gonna be great, i can just feel it. we got the right driver behind the wheel, shrubs! i just started my second bloom room, bloom day one.. just got done building my new veg closet, and turning my veg closet into a 400w hps bloom room, good luck to both of us!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 1, 2010)

subed...this is looking good.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 1, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh dam thats looks good a little tlc ......... hehehehe brings right back way to go


*I've been babying them, it would be a huge loss if I were to blow this crop like
that... Anyways, they'll get a final flush tomorrow and then I'll be able to get
them back on a solid feeding schedule.*



Drella said:


> here we go, this ones gonna be great, i can just feel it. we got the right driver behind the wheel, shrubs! i just started my second bloom room, bloom day one.. just got done building my new veg closet, and turning my veg closet into a 400w hps bloom room, good luck to both of us!


*I feel it too, I'm gonna take it much easier in these next few weeks. but I'm
always tryin to max it out, so we'll see if I can hold off. great to hear about your
second bloom room. will you be running a different system? Or just getting perpetual?*



MEANGREEN69 said:


> subed...this is looking good.


*Thanks man, it will be looking much better when these plants are back to 
being reasonably healthy, check back in about a week. *

More pics tomorrow when I flush.


----------



## Huh?? (Mar 2, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> *I'm gonna take it much easier in these next few weeks. but I'm
> always tryin to max it out, so we'll see if I can hold off.*


This makes me LMAO because I'm the same way.
I'm glad to see them getting back on track.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 2, 2010)

hey shrubs, I was wondering how you used the Great White cuz I know it can be used as a drench but my cousin hooked me up with some last night when I picked up some new cuts and he was saying to roll the roots around in it and even put some in the hole before I transplant. and I was just wondering your take on all this before I started to transplant them into their permanent homes.

thanks in advance


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 2, 2010)

Any type of direct contact between the GW and the roots is great.
Idk if I would roll the roots in it, but definitely put some o in the soil before
transplant. I just water t in tho. 1/2 scoop per gallon


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 2, 2010)

Just did a final flush for the ladies.

16 Gallons Carbon/sediment Filtered water
150 mL Hygrozyme
100 mL Bat Guano from Budswel
ppm 60, pH 6.2, temp 69 F

Check this video while your at it! Remember to turn up the volume


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 2, 2010)

glad to see you back on track


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 2, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> glad to see you back on track


Thanks GG its great to be back on track, I was stressin for a few days, but yall kept
me calm


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 2, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Just did a final flush for the ladies.
> 
> 16 Gallons Carbon/sediment Filtered water
> 150 mL Hygrozyme
> ...


Private video it says...

I love how much clones branch vs seeded plants. You don't even have to top/fim them. Can't wait for 3-4 weeks when they really start packin on the bud.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 2, 2010)

Shit it was set to private, try now


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 2, 2010)

hehe what are friends 4 .


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah bro, im running a whole new setup, check it out! 400w hps bloom cloest, with a 2' 4bulb t5 fixture as side lighting. 4" inline into attic. temps 78* 45% humidity, dialed in, i posted some pics. i figured since i dialed in my strains, i wanted more! so i built a veg room, and turned the veg closet into bloom room, lets see how it turns out! damn i love your videos, your pro dude! the music and tempo are great to watch!


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 2, 2010)

rad video man. gotta love james, especially to some sped up footage. it fits his personality 

lookin good tho and only gonna get better from here.

check out my new thread in my sig when you get the chance


----------



## Drella (Mar 2, 2010)

i saw james brown play at the greek theatre two months before he died. we had great seats! he was awesome, it took him 45min to start singing! he had the most elaborate entry! i feel good!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 3, 2010)

Drella said:


> yeah bro, im running a whole new setup, check it out! 400w hps bloom cloest, with a 2' 4bulb t5 fixture as side lighting. 4" inline into attic. temps 78* 45% humidity, dialed in, i posted some pics. i figured since i dialed in my strains, i wanted more! so i built a veg room, and turned the veg closet into bloom room, lets see how it turns out! damn i love your videos, your pro dude! the music and tempo are great to watch!


Thanks man, that Vid was for you mainly, you told me you wanted to see a vid
of the feeding. Next time I'm gonna get a little more detailed with everything,
show how I mix the nutes, show how to collect and test run-off and such......
Definitely glad you enjoyed it 



notoriousb said:


> rad video man. gotta love james, especially to some sped up footage. it fits his personality
> 
> lookin good tho and only gonna get better from here.
> 
> check out my new thread in my sig when you get the chance


Thanks dude, I was havin a little fun with a homey and we were originally making
a mini tutorial, but it didnt turn out as smooth as expected, so I sped it up and
threw in some James Brown, and it turned out to be an oscar winner  hahah
I peeped your thread it is beautiful, I'll be there til the end buddy.



Drella said:


> i saw james brown play at the greek theatre two months before he died. we had great seats! he was awesome, it took him 45min to start singing! he had the most elaborate entry! i feel good!


hahahaha thats pretty rad, I saw Earth Wind and Fire a few years back at Red
Rocks Ampitheatre and that was the best concert I've ever seen, nothing like the
funk and soul of the 60's-70's.... Thats all I jam to really.. Well that and I get
down to some bad ass pickers and bluegrass players.


Anywayyys I got some pics for ya, I just can't help myself with this new iPhone!

Today is day 3 flowering.



















Did some cleaning up and lollipopping, I'm trying to get some big fatty colas!


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 3, 2010)

SO GOOOOOOOOD mmmmyyyy gOD those are so sexy..keep up the great work cant wait to watch this progress even [email protected]!!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 3, 2010)

check out that canopy wow wow. i am the class teacher ( lol)




and your grade is A+. keep up the good work


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 3, 2010)

Mmmm those tops are lookin perfect to start packin on some weight


----------



## fatbuddz (Mar 3, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Drella (Mar 4, 2010)

im touched that you made the vid with me on mind, thanks bro. its on my wish list! rezy and wand here i come! red rocks! dude, im so jealous! things are looking so great, leave it to shrubs to show us how bounce back!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking nice shrubs, I'm about to flower here in a few days myself. Can't wait to count the days with you.



Drella said:


> rezy and wand here i come! red rocks!


Going hydro Drella? I new about the rez for watering, but by red rocks are you referring to hydroton?


----------



## Drella (Mar 4, 2010)

ohhh. red rocks is a natural ampitheatre in colorado, supposed to be a natural wonder of the world. i used to live in colorado as a welder, im so jealous that shrubs can go there at his leasure!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 4, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> check out that canopy wow wow. i am the class teacher ( lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, ya its definitely lookin better now. Apprecaite the words.



notoriousb said:


> Mmmm those tops are lookin perfect to start packin on some weight


Absolutely, I'm ready to see some flowers!



Drella said:


> im touched that you made the vid with me on mind, thanks bro. its on my wish list! rezy and wand here i come! red rocks! dude, im so jealous! things are looking so great, leave it to shrubs to show us how bounce back!


Right on man, I can't wait to see the improvements you're about to make.



Someguy15 said:


> Looking nice shrubs, I'm about to flower here in a few days myself. Can't wait to count the days with you.


Hell yea man, I saw that it was march first, and I was like, ALRIGHT, today is day
one flowering! Haha it makes it that much easier to count the days... whats today? March 4th? Oh great its day 4!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 4, 2010)

So the ladies have resumed a healthy growth state and are sitting
in an a nutrientless media, so that means tomorrow they will receive
a fully balanced week 1 flowering feed, I will get the PPM's around 900-1000
for tomorrows feed.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> So the ladies have resumed a healthy growth state and are sitting
> in an a nutrientless media, so that means tomorrow they will receive
> a fully balanced week 1 flowering feed, I will get the PPM's around 900-1000
> for tomorrows feed.


 
time to get this party started...i love this part of a grow..good luck


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 5, 2010)

Mixed up a feed solution today.

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
90 mL Master A
90 mL Master B
45 mL Cal/Mag Plus
30 mL Flavor-Fulv
30 mL Hum-Bolt
30 mL Ginormous
15 mL Canna PK13/14
30 mL Humboldt Roots
1 Scoop Great White PM
30 mL Humboldt Honey ES
150 mL Hygrozyme
100 mL Budswel Bat Guano
30 mL Mayan Microzyme

PPM: 1100
pH: 6.2
Temp: 68F

Pics later.

I'm goin to see Further tonight!! Phil Lesh and Bob Weir! Couldn't be more stoked
I'm sure the plants are too!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 6, 2010)

Got some pics for ya, the ladies are loving the feeding
I gave em.. This one was pretty perfect if I do say so 
myself.

Day 6 Flowering







Sour Diesels






Mendocino Purps


















Mmmm, lookin good from my perspective.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 6, 2010)

Thought this would be worth mentioning.....

My PPM on my feeding was 1100, and when I tested
the runoff it came out as 600... So apparently the nutes
were absorbed faster than a son of a bitch. I'm pretty stoked
to see the growth results over the next few days.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 6, 2010)

I snapped some pics of some finished product from my last
crop since I didn't have the camera in my last harvest...

Not the best pics but I think they look delicious. 

Cinderella 99






Mendocino Purps






The lighting isn't the best to see th purple calyxes but they are there, trust


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 7, 2010)

Mmm its gonna start getting so stinky in there with that diesel *aand *purp! 
I've never smoked any of the mendo purp but looks damn frosty. I can see the purple hues of it too


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 7, 2010)

seriously, i hope my carbon filter is up to the task, it is
definitely a serious one. I will probably purchase some
more ONA gel, because that seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 7, 2010)

Today the ladies look crazy, so beautiful, reaching
for the light endlessly it seems. Yield this time will
be highly improved. Tomorrow I'll post some pics of
everything I've been doing lately, I've been so busy.

I got my 4x4 tent back from storage and have it set up
and clean. Gonna build a rasied bed similar to the one
in my flower, only with a 3x3 tray. This will be lit either
by my 2x 250W Halides or I might sell those and get an
8 bulb T5 rack... This would be plenty of light for mothers
and veggies and would cut down on my necessity to
air cool the hut which would make things much easier....

Also I will be making this a shelved system with CFL's and
a clone dome underneath the mother's tray.

Basically I need to get as perpetual as possible.... I think I'm
gonna stick with the Purps and the Sour Diesel as my strains
as they are fairly easy to control and both are quite resistant 
to the powdery mildew in my experience which can be a problem
with a Grow Tent being cooled from the outside world.... My intake
is nowhere near powerful enough to place a HEPA filter on there..

My goal is to have my tent fully sealed up and watercooled by the
summer time. We'll discuss my plans on this soon


----------



## Drella (Mar 7, 2010)

so glad to see it running strong. i love that you can guage how its doing better than last time, im having similar thoughts on my second round. good luck to going perpetual, and good on ya for going t5!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 8, 2010)

Drella said:


> so glad to see it running strong. i love that you can guage how its doing better than last time, im having similar thoughts on my second round. good luck to going perpetual, and good on ya for going t5!


Hell ya man, so far the plants are huge.. Last time I flowered em at around 10
inches and they ended between 16-20 inches, this time I flowered with most of them
at 16 inches..... So their average size is already much larger. I also have a better
spectral intensity this time, as well as the plants being much close to the lights..
All of this just means better energy spent and better bud production


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 8, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Hell ya man, so far the plants are huge.. Last time I flowered em at around 10
> inches and they ended between 16-20 inches, this time I flowered with most of them
> at 16 inches..... So their average size is already much larger. I also have a better
> spectral intensity this time, as well as the plants being much close to the lights..
> All of this just means better energy spent and better bud production



well said bro i was watching some of those old grow vids the one call sea of green it was on point with what you are saying


----------



## Drella (Mar 8, 2010)

i love it mang! i vegged this round twice as long as last time, (almost two months as opposed to a month last time,) but they started in bloom the same height. i feel that it is a testament to how we take care of a plant. they were measily clones when i got em, and a little stretchy in veg. no even the sativas are bushes. heres to a great harvest, it should be a great one!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I've never really had space issues, and I don't think I really will this time,
but in my eyes these ladies are outgrowing my tent, and that is exactly what 
I want  So cheeers buddy. I'll post some more pics soon.... The diesels are
nuts, if the nugs end up as big as I imagine they should, this will be a personal record.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 9, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> well said bro i was watching some of those old grow vids the one call sea of green it was on point with what you are saying


Yess, I'm tryin for the SOG, and I won't expand my setup untill I'm yielding a pound
per 600W light at least.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Yess, I'm tryin for the SOG, and I won't expand my setup untill I'm yielding a pound
> per 600W light at least.


those old vids ..... the guys that do them are down to earth folks and i 'm learning some of the real why 's to do stuff and some great grow tips . i hish you well and a elbow is not out of reach.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 11, 2010)

What up yallll, so today has been a great day, well the past few days
have been great, the garden looks good, the plants are happy, my job
is kickin ass, and I am almost finished with my veg tent... here are some
for your eyes only type pictures 

Wowowow






Look at these monsters






They're taking over!







So freaking green






The new 4 Foot, 6 Bulb T5HO setup






The Veg Tent Hoorayy!






The Tray lifted on the stand







Questions comments compliments bring it


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 11, 2010)

everything's looking so happy and healthy, nice work shrubs  

new veg tent looks good too. my T5's only a 4 bulb but man, I love it


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice, someday when I have a veg room I'll get a 6 or 8 bulb t5 for sure. Not having to deal with the cooling is a blessing compared to MH bulbs. What size are your huts? both fitting 4x4 trays right?


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

thats all i can say shite looking good green and dialed in


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 12, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> everything's looking so happy and healthy, nice work shrubs
> 
> new veg tent looks good too. my T5's only a 4 bulb but man, I love it


Thanks, the plants are definitely looking great, I've been reading with them, and 
chillin out with them a lot lately.



Someguy15 said:


> Nice, someday when I have a veg room I'll get a 6 or 8 bulb t5 for sure. Not having to deal with the cooling is a blessing compared to MH bulbs. What size are your huts? both fitting 4x4 trays right?


Thanks, appreciate it, we'll see how this T5HO rack works, I'me definitely stoked,
all i have is an outtake running on hut with passive intake and the temps haven't
fluctuated a bit, sitting right at 76. 

And my flowering hut is a 5'x5'x6.5' and I have 2 2'x4' trays.. the Veg hut is a 4'x4'x6.5'
and I have a 3x3 tray in there. I'm gonna grow out my mothers in a ScrOG
style in order to better control the height of the ladies. It should work out pretty
well. Just cut the tops like hedges .



goofygolfer said:


> thats all i can say shite looking good green and dialed in


Hell ya man that is exactly how I feel haha.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2010)

well I missed the begining of round two but I'm caught up now and scribed for the finish

Looking good my friend, very nice recovery from the feeding woops


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 12, 2010)

riddleme said:


> well I missed the begining of round two but I'm caught up now and scribed for the finish
> 
> Looking good my friend, very nice recovery from the feeding woops


Thanks man, nice to see ya.. Always a pleasure to have more coloradans in here 

So yea, that overdose on the PK was a REAL fuck up, but I got it all under control.
And the plants look as good as ever.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 12, 2010)

this is a unique set-up shrubs! that too sum thought. + rep dood.


----------



## Drella (Mar 12, 2010)

looks like youve got yourself an awesome perpetual setup. i know your gonna dial it in this round, especially seeing how they have bounced back from the overdose. it means they're way stronger now right? what doesn't kill you....


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 13, 2010)

Ive never seen that approach with scrogging mothers before, but sounds like great idea to get the best damn cuts possible. +rep for that brilliance man


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 13, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> this is a unique set-up shrubs! that too sum thought. + rep dood.


Hey man, I appreciate the compliments. It definitely took a little while to get setup.
Around 2 months until I had my first batch of plants goin... Cost was the main
issue, I was livin paycheck to paycheck tryin to get this thing put together.....
Now it's paid itself off and I'm quite well off!



Drella said:


> looks like youve got yourself an awesome perpetual setup. i know your gonna dial it in this round, especially seeing how they have bounced back from the overdose. it means they're way stronger now right? what doesn't kill you....


Hell ya! Finally bro! I can stop wasting so much fuckin time vegging and flowering
in one damn hut! 

I'm with you, hopefully the plants are stronger!



notoriousb said:


> Ive never seen that approach with scrogging mothers before, but sounds like great idea to get the best damn cuts possible. +rep for that brilliance man


I haven't either, never even tried it... My boy is doin a scrog tho and it looks so easy
to control that it really seems like a great idea for the mommas... and If i ever
need to flower em, I just flip the switch and let them pop through the screen..


I'm mixing up a nutrient soup tonight, today is day 13 flowering, or week 2 day 6.

Last time I fed at 1050 PPM and my runoff came out at 500 PPM, I am assuming
the plants devoured the rest of the nutes in the past 4 days and will feed them at 
around 1150-1200 PPM.... Pics later


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 14, 2010)

So the feeding was as follows

15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water
95 mL Master A
95 mL Master B
30 mL Cal/Mag Plus
15 mL Ginormous
30 mL Canna PK 13/14
30 mL Flavor-Fulvic
30 mL Humboldt Humic
30 mL Humboldt Roots
30 mL Mayan Microzyme
100 mL Hygrozyme
150 mL Budswel Bat Guano
30 mL Azamax

PPM 1140, pH 6.1, Temp 63 F


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 15, 2010)

I couldn't deprive you of these beautiful photos....

Enjoy.... Day 15 Flowering... Week 3 day 1













The Purps!!






Another






Another!






Soma's NYC Diesel!






Gods Gift!






Sour Diesel!






This is one of the soonest I've had such pronounced budding.

Lovin it! Thanks for checkin it out


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 16, 2010)

Mmm that purp is already super purple!! can't imagine what its gonna look like in a couple more weeks 

its gonna start getting prettttty interesting in there tho, stoked to be here for the whole run. keep up the good work shrubs


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 16, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm that purp is already super purple!! can't imagine what its gonna look like in a couple more weeks
> 
> its gonna start getting prettttty interesting in there tho, stoked to be here for the whole run. keep up the good work shrubs


Thanks, I'm glad you've stuck around as well. Keepin me composed


----------



## Drella (Mar 16, 2010)

wow dude, im so happy you vegged them longer this round, it looks amazing. so purple, so early. i had a purple cross, querkel, she only showed her purple the last two weeks, yours look amazing. great buds for 15 days, i cant wait to see how fat they get, i think we all know this grows gonna crush your last one!


----------



## keepinabeat (Mar 16, 2010)

lovin the blue in the leaves last set of shots looks beautiful


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

Drella said:


> wow dude, im so happy you vegged them longer this round, it looks amazing. so purple, so early. i had a purple cross, querkel, she only showed her purple the last two weeks, yours look amazing. great buds for 15 days, i cant wait to see how fat they get, i think we all know this grows gonna crush your last one!


Me as well, don't think I will be doing a no veg grow anymore, especially since I'm
perpetual, I can begin vegging anytime I want and get them as large as I want
without wasting time.

My buddy has a querkle, so nice, it is a great phenotype, I will be getting clones
of it soon and we can compare.

I can't wait to see how fat these ladies get either, I think they're huge for 15 days
hahaah. My last grow is already crushed 



keepinabeat said:


> lovin the blue in the leaves last set of shots looks beautiful


Thanks man, they really are more beautiful in person.


Today I leached the soil a little bit..

15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
15 mL Master A
15 mL Master B
15 mL Cal/Mag
100 mL Hygrozyme
45 mL Humboldt Honey ES
45 mL Flavor-Fulvic Acid
100 mL Budswel Bat Guano.
PPM 250, pH 6.0, Temp 63F

The ladies took it very very well.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you've stuck around as well. Keepin me composed


the fun's just starting in here, Im not going anywhere


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 18, 2010)

SO, its day 18 of my flowering cycle, or week 3 day 4 and 
I just did my last pruning session on the ladies. Cleaned up a ton of
foliage and they are ready to really blast off in these next
3 weeks. Weeks 4, 5 and 6 are my 3 favorite weeks. So
without further adieu, here......are.....the....ladies!

From left to right:
Soma's NYC Diesel, God's Gift, The Purps, Sour Diesel






The Sour Diesel






The Sour Diesel is almost 30 fucking inches tall...






The God's Gift is absolutely blowing up






Purps is lookin dank as well..






Thanks for checkin, questions, comments, critiques, compliments may all begin....


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 18, 2010)

Great Video Update for the ladies

They love being on camera


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

NICE! shrubs, those girls r loving that setup.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 18, 2010)

everything is blowing up and looking good


----------



## Pon De Floor (Mar 19, 2010)

sick bud sites!

i love how bushy your sour diesel is!

+rep


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 19, 2010)

Pon De Floor said:


> sick bud sites!
> 
> i love how bushy your sour diesel is!
> 
> +rep


Thanks me too..

Today I'm mixing up a batch of nutes, I'm lettin the water heat up, and then I gotta
decide what I'm gonna do... 4 days ago, I fed at 250 ppm and the runoff came
out at 850... So I would estimate it went down about 400 PPM in the last couple
days meaning it would be at roughly 400-500. Today I will probably hit em with
a lighter feeding of around 1000 PPM rather than really blast em with a 1300
which is what I would like it to be at.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 19, 2010)

video showed all the details, that helped to get a better feel of your whole tent 

did you take the trellis netting down when you took those couple out yea?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 19, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> video showed all the details, that helped to get a better feel of your whole tent
> 
> did you take the trellis netting down when you took those couple out yea?


Great, its hard to take a picture, or, even a video for that matter which captures 
the whole room in all of its glory 

And the trellis, I had to lift it while pulling the plants out... This was a very delicate
process and will not happen again until harvest. I mainly pulled em out to rearrange
them for the last time. I figured I might as well snap a few pics from a different
angle and give some perspective on how small the plants are... No need to grow
4-5 foot monsters, simple 2 - 2 1/2 foot monsters produce just fine


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 19, 2010)

Day 19 Flower, Week 3 day 5
Feeding tonight was as follows

15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
75 mL Master A
75 mL Master B
30 mL Cal/Mag Plus
50 mL Hum-Bolt Humic
50 mL Flavor-Ful Fulvic
45 mL CANNA PK13/14
15 mL Ginormous
a dash of Big Up Powder
100 mL Hygrozyme
200 mL Budswel Bat Guano
30 mL Humboldt Roots
50 mL Humboldt Honey ES
PPM 950, pH 6.0, Temp 65F

Runoff came out at 850.

Plants look like they took it very very well, I'll check back in a little while.


----------



## Drella (Mar 20, 2010)

nice trim job, cant wait to see the buds get out of hand for ya!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey shurbs...your grow is looking sweet...were did u get the big wall mount fan? and how much were they?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 20, 2010)

Drella said:


> nice trim job, cant wait to see the buds get out of hand for ya!


Thank ya, they look much better after all that trimming. And the buds should most
definitely be getting out of hand 



MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey shurbs...your grow is looking sweet...were did u get the big wall mount fan? and how much were they?


Thanks man, nice to have ya. 12inch fans were $55.00 each at my LHS..
And the 6 inch fans were $20.00 each? or somethin like that, maybe $15.00
I'd have to check my reciepts.. They are AirKing's and they came with 2 year 
warranties, supposed to be better than the Eco-Plus fans. I like em....


The plants took the feeding from last night really well, I've seen a nice explosion in
resin production over the last 2-3 days... Very excited for the future.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 20, 2010)

A little tease of the porn to come


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> No need to grow 4-5 foot monsters, simple 2 - 2 1/2 foot monsters produce just fine


*exactly*


----------



## Drella (Mar 21, 2010)

those nugs are developing quite nicely, and very healthy!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 22, 2010)

Week 4 day 1 feed today

15 gallons carbon/sediment filtered water
120 mL Master A
120 mL Master B
30 mL Cal/Mag Plus
30 mL Ginormous
30 mL CANNA PK13/14
50 mL Hum-Bolt Humic
50 mL Flavor-Ful Fulvic
150 mL Hygrozyme
75 mL Humboldt Honey ES

PPM 1600, pH 6.0, Temp 67F

Run off came out at 1150

Pics Tomorrow

Thanks for checkin, yall stay safe.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> A little tease of the porn to come



i'll be watching


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 23, 2010)

Week 4 Day 2, or Day 23 Flowering

Pics as promised. I was a little worried about the heavyness
of the feeding last night. At 1600 PPM thats the highest I've
fed for a week 4. But the plants are lookin really killer...



















Not bad


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 24, 2010)

they look great shrubs......PUSH THEM TO THE MAAAAXXX!!!!!!!!..


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 24, 2010)

you are going to get a ton of bud from those girls


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 24, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> they look great shrubs......PUSH THEM TO THE MAAAAXXX!!!!!!!!..


I am, I just can't go overboard.. since this week the ladies are handling an EC of 2.2
very well, I'll probably try and get my EC between 2.3-2.4 for week 5 and max out at 2.5 for
week 6.... Week 7 I'll drop it back to 2.0-2.1 and flush for week 8...I Don't think
week 9 will be necessary.



goofygolfer said:


> you are going to get a ton of bud from those girls


That's what I'm aimin to do, the cola structures are huge on all the plants. The 
tent is full of tops. Quality as usual is right on par, the Purps smell like the finished
product I am still smokin on right now, and the Sour Diesels are absolutely 
reeking. I'm so glad I installed the carbon filter, it is saving my life.. When i crack
the tent it just hits me right in the face.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 24, 2010)

looking good man and the tops are lookin to really hold some weight 

& I bet that purp and diesel combined is majestic smelling haha.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 24, 2010)

Leached the soil tonight.

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
75 mL Humboldt Honey ES
100 mL Hygrozyme
15 mL Azamax
50 mL Flavor-Ful Fulvic Acid
PPM 300, EC .42, PH 6.0, Temp 64F

Run-Off was 1150 PPM, EC 1.61


----------



## Drella (Mar 24, 2010)

its great to see you pushing the feedings, and getting positive results! the ladies are feeling the shrubs!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Leached the soil tonight.
> 
> 16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20
> 75 mL Humboldt Honey ES
> ...


Like the ECs man, never did understand why everyone uses ppm then fails to indicate .5 or .7 scale. How often you do leaches usually? 1x a month seems to work for me, sometimes even less if I don't get too carried away on nutes. Looks like your really going to improve yeild this time. Great to see everyone applying knowledge and rocking out even harder. Your bud will surely be the flames!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Like the ECs man, never did understand why everyone uses ppm then fails to indicate .5 or .7 scale. How often you do leaches usually? 1x a month seems to work for me, sometimes even less if I don't get too carried away on nutes. Looks like your really going to improve yeild this time. Great to see everyone applying knowledge and rocking out even harder. Your bud will surely be the flames!



Yea, I realized I hadn't even indicated it.. I'm on a .7 scale, obviously.

Idk, I usually run a wash after every 2nd feeding
when I'm this deep into flowering, i just hate
to get a build up when I should be getting
nugs.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2010)

As a comparison, here is my previous crop on Week 4 Day 4







And here is the current crop. On the same day


----------



## silentscornmd45 (Mar 25, 2010)

You've just got it, Man! Everyone looks great!


----------



## TNCLYN (Mar 26, 2010)

Shrub,

Thanks for documenting both grows so far. I have been silently watching both and it's helped a lot!

I have a question about testing your 'run-off'. Are you just testing the water that collects in your 5gal bucket? Or do you test an individual pot(s) run-off? Also, I believe your using a Oakton tester? If so, which model tester do you use?

Thanks again for the very informative grows!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 26, 2010)

the more experience you get the better you grows will be .looks awesome sea of green


----------



## Drella (Mar 26, 2010)

nice to see your sick ass tent getting filled up player! this ones gonna finish strong, lets make em proud brotha!


----------



## TNCLYN (Mar 27, 2010)

Excellent work shrubs! I've been silently following both grows and you've helped a lot.

I have a question about testing run-off..... Are you testing the water that collects in the 5gal buckets? Or, are you testing the run-off from an individual pot(s)?

Also, what model Oakton tester are you using? (i think it was an Oakton or Oaktron)

Thanks for the great journal !


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 27, 2010)

awesome comparison and improvement this round man  
how much longer did you veg this round?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2010)

TNCLYN said:


> Excellent work shrubs! I've been silently following both grows and you've helped a lot.
> 
> I have a question about testing run-off..... Are you testing the water that collects in the 5gal buckets? Or, are you testing the run-off from an individual pot(s)?
> 
> ...



Thanks dude, glad to have you, awesome questions as well.

On the run-off, I test what is draining out of my trays at the end of my feeding so 
as to get the most clean and up to date reading, only if I notice deficiencies, or
toxicity will I test plants individually, but if you were running just a couple plants
testing individuals wouldn't be difficult, but it would be a bitch to test 16 individuals.
I rarely clean the buckets the run-off is caught in so I test before it hits the bucket.

I'm using the Oakton PTTester 35 which tests TDS/pH/Temperature. The TDS
is on a .7 EC scale, I had to call and confirm that, because it doesn't say it anywhere.



notoriousb said:


> awesome comparison and improvement this round man
> how much longer did you veg this round?


Thanks, they look better in my eyes as well.. Healthier, happier and much larger.

I didn't really veg last grow, maybe a week? And this grow I vegged a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2010)

So I got some clones comin along in order to start my own mothers.

I have 4 Sour Diesels, 2 Chem/Dog Diesels, and 1 Querkle from Subcool.

Bought a pretty cheap and easy Aerocloner and they have been in there for
2 days... They are lookin pretty good still..







Never used an Aerocloner, but its pretty self explanatory, pH the water,
keep it between 75F-80F, add rooting hormones, and set it and forget it, 
change the water every day or every other atleast.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice cloner, I need to find a cheep one of those for myself. One thing I noticed though, my clones did much better with a humidity dome then without, but that was @ 20-30% humidity. I am probably going to take my clones in about a week or so, we're almost synced up haha. Keep up the bomb work, I envy all of your space.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Shrubs

Like the new logo, very nice

and it goes without saying plants are the bomb, very nice to see the comparrisons from last grow


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 28, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice cloner, I need to find a cheep one of those for myself. One thing I noticed though, my clones did much better with a humidity dome then without, but that was @ 20-30% humidity. I am probably going to take my clones in about a week or so, we're almost synced up haha. Keep up the bomb work, I envy all of your space.


I got mine at my local grow store for $160, but you can find em online for anywhere
between $120-$180. When I "manually" rooted clones I also used a humidity
dome, but with this aero cloner, I don't really need it.



riddleme said:


> Hey Shrubs
> 
> Like the new logo, very nice
> 
> and it goes without saying plants are the bomb, very nice to see the comparrisons from last grow


Thanks riddleme, I gotta check your grow out, it's been a while, I appreciate the
compliments, I actually met someone here on RIU who helped design the logo with me.
A real cool cat he is.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 28, 2010)

Uploaded some pics, today is Week 4 Day 7 or, day 28,
Which means it is the half way point. At this point in my grow
last time, I had PM issues, and this time I don't see any.
I think the schedule of fungacide, and the addition Azamax to my
feeding schedule, along with these lower fans have helped with 
that, also I have my off cycle temps and humidity under much 
more control. Hopefully the tent stays fungus free for the rest 
of the grow, I have my fingers crossed!

Anyways here they are! 

Front Shot






Purps up front, Sour D in back literally towering over






The Sour D's are massive!






Side View






Beautiful Sour Diesel Cola






Thanks for peepin.

Shrubs


----------



## Drella (Mar 28, 2010)

nugs are filling up way nice. congrats on the cloner, things are looking great. i love the new avatar!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 28, 2010)

Drella said:


> nugs are filling up way nice. congrats on the cloner, things are looking great. i love the new avatar!


Thanks man, if the cloner works for me on my first try I'll be so thrilled, I've decided
I want to grow full crops of nothing but the Sour Diesel, its huge, and it happens
to be my favorite weed on this planet. Sooo why wouldn't I surround myself with it.... 
I will keep a mother of it and just fill up my space with it. Exclusive Sour D is where
its at for me  and the avatar is also my logo for my business cards, easy to remember,
and people love it so far.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 29, 2010)

lookin really good shrubs! 

looks like the stretch is over and theyre really packin on weight now. betting that diesel scent is a lot more prominant than the purps yea? love sour d 

love the new av and thats awesome thats your business card! very profesh


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 29, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> lookin really good shrubs!
> 
> looks like the stretch is over and theyre really packin on weight now. betting that diesel scent is a lot more prominant than the purps yea? love sour d
> 
> love the new av and thats awesome thats your business card! very profesh


Word. I'm hopin the ladies are done stretchin. They're huge! Easily hit the 30 inch mark.
The smell is so well contained, I have my intake-outake on during the entirety of the off cycle,
which is all day long until 4pm, and I don't smell a thing in my house, and friends do confirm.
Although when I open the tent there is a fresh smell of green, I can't say one is more overpowering
than another but I think when the flowers begin to open up you will be right with saying the
sour D's will be the more pungent. That lemony fresh diesely aroma is very apparent already,
when I am tending to them it seems to get all over me.


----------



## Drella (Mar 29, 2010)

all sour D, that sounds awesome! cant wait to see you dial it in bro! these ladies are gonna fill out so nicely!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh it's dialed in my friend, now I just gotta go with it, and keep finding
ways to make my job easier.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 30, 2010)

they are looking fucken great shrubs....what is your PPM at?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 30, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> they are looking fucken great shrubs....what is your PPM at?


I share your enthusiasm! They are lookin so tasty right now.

I flushed last night once more

16 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered Water

100 mL Hygrozyme

PPM 70, EC .09, pH 6.0, Temp 72F

the water got warmer than I wanted, I usually like it around 60F-65F. Colder water
holds more oxygen.

Run-off came out at 630 ppm or an EC of .88

So, now that most of the salts are out, I will probably be feeding the ladies again
tomorrow, and I'll be shooting for a ppm of 1700.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 30, 2010)

In the meantime.


----------



## notoriousb (Mar 30, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Word. I'm hopin the ladies are done stretchin. They're huge! Easily hit the 30 inch mark.
> The smell is so well contained, I have my intake-outake on during the entirety of the off cycle,
> which is all day long until 4pm, and I don't smell a thing in my house, and friends do confirm.
> Although when I open the tent there is a fresh smell of green, I can't say one is more overpowering
> ...


haha they realy are towering. how much are you hoping to yield this round?
my tent could use a little more sealing to help contain the smell cuz my entire basement reaks lol.
buds are looking real nice tho man


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 31, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> In the meantime.


healthy , green and clean . looks like you got it dialed in now


----------



## Drella (Mar 31, 2010)

theyre tall and thick already! those calyxs are already looking intimidating. great work bro!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> theyre tall and thick already! those calyxs are already looking intimidating. great work bro!


Haha, hell ya drell, they are lookin much better than last round, athough some of
my tops are over maturing on me, I am not sure why this is happening or what
exactly it is from. It is only happening on my tops, and not on lower branches...


Anywhooo, the clones in the Aero are still lookin good, they are all alive. I have been
switching out the water solution in their daily, and lately have been adding some
Humboldt Roots, which contains, Humates, Quillaja Saponaria extract, B Vitamins, 
Mycorrhizae, and several amino acids, it is an amazing root stimulant with no 
Hormone additives. Ixnay on the uperthrivesay!!!







One of my sour diesels has already begun sprouting roots.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 2, 2010)

Week 5, Day 5. (Day 33 Flowering)
Mixed up a batch of Nutes today, they will be churning and mixing and
Aerating until the lights turn on and I am able to applicate around 4-5 PM.

15 Gallons Carbon/Sediment Filtered H20

100 mL Master A
100 mL Master B
150 mL Hygrozyme
150 mL Budswel Bat Guano
75 mL Hum-Bolt Humiv
75 mL Flavor-Ful Fulvic
30 mL CANNA PK13/14
30 mL Ginormous
30 mL Cal-Mag Plus
150 mL Humboldt Honey
A dash of Big Up powder.

PPM 1350, EC 1.89, pH 6.0, Temp 68F

Run-off came to about 1100


----------



## Drella (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks for the cuttings root porn, i needed that, it looks like you may have dialed in your personal cloning techniques, congrats man.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 2, 2010)

Drella said:


> thanks for the cuttings root porn, i needed that, it looks like you may have dialed in your personal cloning techniques, congrats man.


haha, yea thats my sour diesel mother, mmmMmmmmm.

The rest are for patients. All I need is a healthy Sour D.


----------



## Drella (Apr 4, 2010)

i want some sour d! im way jealous bro!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

So I got some pics for ya, one of my new mother in her 4x4.

And a couple randoms.

First off, Happy Easter!












Bahha, I got a buddy who draws up some funny stuff, and thought I'd share it..

The garden as of yesterday.






And my Sour Diesel Mother!






She is in 100% canna coco, with a little sprinkle of Great White PM in there, and she is
being watered with 5 mL/Gallon of Rhizotonic, pH 6.0

Got some water heatin up right now for a feeding later today in the flowering room. probably be a mild flush, with some trace elements.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

So I guess my avatar was against policy of the website, too much
"Advertisement" in the logo, so now i'm just usiing the picture,
which I like just as much.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 5, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> So I guess my avatar was against policy of the website, too much
> "Advertisement" in the logo, so now i'm just usiing the picture,
> which I like just as much. Fatman7576, is a piece of trash. Spreading
> untrue information about many growing techniques.


did an admin contact you about your av..? and whats the beef with fatman?

haha that little cartoon your friend drew is pretty fucked but pretty damn hilarious too.

buds are stackin up nicely tho. no heat stress on the tall ones so close to the hoods?


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

No, fatman and I were having a discussion, he and I disagreed,
fatman is very unreasonable, and could not be talked to at all....
He probably went to Fdd, and he just pulled it off without
contacting me. Atleast he didnt ban me. oh well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyways,

Mixed the Nutes

15 Gallons Filtered Water
100 mL Master A
100 mL Master B
150 mL Hygrozyme
225 mL Humboldt Honey
75 mL Humbolt Humic
75 mL Flavorful Fulvic
30 mL CANNA PK13/14
1 Tspoon Big Up

PPM 1000, EC, 1.4, pH 6.0, Temp 65F

So much for just micro nutes, hahaha


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 5, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> No, fatman and I were having a discussion, he and I disagreed,
> fatman is very unreasonable, and could not be talked to at all....
> He probably went to Fdd, and he just pulled it off without
> contacting me. Atleast he didnt ban me. oh well.


what a joke...
not like you were marketing your product on here with your av err something lol sheeesh...


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> what a joke...
> not like you were marketing your product on here with your av err something lol sheeesh...


Agree'd, I certainly wasn't, I was just showing it off.


----------



## riddleme (Apr 5, 2010)

and the previous humbolt logo was ok??? not much sense there 

but the plants are looking good!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 6, 2010)

Snapped some pics tonight after work, they were lookin too good not to.

First off, here is a pic of my reservoir, after the nutes have been mixing for
6 hours.







Front






3 Giant tops






Da Diesels!






The Purps up close.






Enjoi

Shrubs


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 6, 2010)

wow, looking very nice as always..they are really fating up now.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks as if I'm switchin to from the Master A&B to CANNA Coco A/B ...

Just had a conversation with Ralph B. of CANNA N. America, and many
of my deficiencies are caused by nutrient imbalances due to the NPK
of my fertilizers in relation to the propenseties of coco.

coco gives off chiefly Potassium and some Sodium as it gets older (decomposes). 
As this level goes up, other elements, such as Calcium and Magnesium, are locked 
out. Canna Coco is buffered to keep this from happening as long as two things 
are done: 1. The plants and medium are feed with a nutrient package that allows 
for both the plant and replenishes what the coco effectively uses up. 2. That plain 
water is never applied to the medium as this will erase the buffer, any buffer, and 
cause things to go wrong.

High Potassium levels lock out Calcium which explains the curling and deformation, 
yellow blotching is Magnesium, the salty look is caused by excess Potassium that 
accumulates, without the plant being able to regulate it, in the tissues of the leaves. 
Overall the ratio changes, the stems turn purple but the leaves stay a fairly decent green for awhile. 

I'm definitely going to be using Humboldt's Additives still, but my main nutes will be of
CANNA.

I'm excited!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 6, 2010)

Whoa big changes happening eh?. I've heard everyone love canna products though they tend to be a bit pricey. I would like to give them a try, but they aren't carried local in Michigan. Cool info on the coco though, I'm sure that will help someone in the future!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 6, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Whoa big changes happening eh?. I've heard everyone love canna products though they tend to be a bit pricey. I would like to give them a try, but they aren't carried local in Michigan. Cool info on the coco though, I'm sure that will help someone in the future!


They are more expensive, but due to the coco's properties
and the watering schedule they recommend, you use less nutes, 
so it's a trade off


----------



## Huh?? (Apr 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Whoa big changes happening eh?. I've heard everyone love canna products though they tend to be a bit pricey. I would like to give them a try, but they aren't carried local in Michigan. Cool info on the coco though, I'm sure that will help someone in the future!


H&G!
After helping create Canna,Van De Zwaan then made his own nutrient line(House & Garden).Very similar to Canna and a little more concentrated.
It's available at Horizen Hydroponics in Grand Rapids and The Grow Show in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 7, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> H&G!
> After helping create Canna,Van De Zwaan then made his own nutrient line(House & Garden).Very similar to Canna and a little more concentrated.
> It's available at Horizen Hydroponics in Grand Rapids and The Grow Show in Ann Arbor.


Niiiiice info. +rep! Know of anywhere in Lansing area by chance 

Damn won't let me...screwy system.


----------



## Huh?? (Apr 7, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Niiiiice info. +rep! Know of anywhere in Lansing area by chance
> 
> Damn won't let me...screwy system.


Unfortunately no.
To my knowledge there are only three stores in MI that carry it,I believe the other is in Traverse City.
It might be worth the trip to head over to the grow show in Ann Arbor though,15% off all purchases when you show your med card.

Sorry for hijacking shrubs.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a prob dude, didn't know that about h&g's...

That's how humboldt nutes started as well, people left Advanced
Nutes cuz they wouldn't stop using EDTA's...

But Id have to check if the potassium levels are correct for coco.

Nother feeding tonight, gotta keep it up as frequent as possible...
Il also post some more pics


----------



## Drella (Apr 7, 2010)

good luck on the nute change, im way excited for you! the sense of dialing it in more is a great feeling. also that picture of the nutes frothy after six hours of mixing, just great!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2010)

Drella said:


> good luck on the nute change, im way excited for you! the sense of dialing it in more is a great feeling. also that picture of the nutes frothy after six hours of mixing, just great!


Its gonna be killer. Even easier to use.

Appreciate the words.


It's Week 6 day 3, or Day 38 Flowering
Fed the ladies tonight.

15 Gallons Water
75 mL Master A
75 mL Master B
30 mL Cal/Mag Plus
10 Tspoons Big Up Powder
75 mL Humbolt Humic
75 mL Flavorful Fulvic
200 mL Hygrozyme
200 mL Humboldt Honey
200 mL Budswel Bat Guano
3 Scoops Great White PM
PPM 1200, EC 1.68, pH 5.9, Temp 63F


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2010)

[Youtube]12p_-abG6wo[/Youtube]

Thought this would be a cool one to check out, A video instead of pics! yay!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lookin amazing. What % of orange hairs on each strain roughly? I'm still waiting on my first mature hair!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 8, 2010)

nice video man..when you going to start the flush?


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 8, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin amazing. What % of orange hairs on each strain roughly? I'm still waiting on my first mature hair!


Trich's are still mostly clear with a few milky. 



MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice video man..when you going to start the flush?


Flush will begin on day 49.


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 8, 2010)

nice vid . the girls are looking good i think you are going to have a bumber crop


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 8, 2010)

Hell yea, with a week and a half left of solid growth and another
week of flush after that these nugs should realllly tighten up....

I fed them a huge PK boost last night, they probably won't LOVE it
but they will use it!


----------



## Drella (Apr 9, 2010)

damn dude, what are you gonna do with all that nug? HA! i know you got it covered. the weight is never a problem, its gonna be nice to get like twice yield this round, im pulling for ya! great vid byt the way, never ending sea in there!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 10, 2010)

Drella said:


> damn dude, what are you gonna do with all that nug? HA! i know you got it covered. the weight is never a problem, its gonna be nice to get like twice yield this round, im pulling for ya! great vid byt the way, never ending sea in there!


Medicate! 

Thanks, I wish my digi camera wasn't broken or I would have much better quality.
Soon though, I will get a new.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 10, 2010)

Pics of the crop. Week 6 Day 6, or day 41 Flowering


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 10, 2010)

Damn bro, they are beautiful! Know your camera is broke, but can you get a macro shot of the 'best' bud, wanna see those crystals shine. 2 weeks to chop right? I'm hoping mine will be ready by the first but not a orange hair in sight yet.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 10, 2010)

Feeding the ladies tonight

15 Gallons water
100 mL Master A
100 mL Master B
30 mL Cal/Mag Plus
6 Tsp Big Up Powder
75 mL Humbolt Humic
75 mL Flavorful Fulvic
150 mL Hygrozyme
225 mL Humboldt Honey
200 mL Budswel Bat Guano

1300ppm, EC 1.82, pH 5.8, Temp 62F


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 11, 2010)

the calyxes on the purps are lookin so swollen 
have you checked just to make sure theyre not packing beans tho? 
Im gonna be checkin for bananas daily since some of my last batch seeded a little


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 12, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> the calyxes on the purps are lookin so swollen
> have you checked just to make sure theyre not packing beans tho?
> Im gonna be checkin for bananas daily since some of my last batch seeded a little


I'm positive that the purps will be or are intersexual. I have found only 
one banana after thorough inspection. My last purp plant went intersexual
but the quality of the finished product is without a doubt worth any type
of seedage, which didn't even occur. Even with several banana sites in my last grow there was not a seed to be found. The sour diesel strain is also a known intersexual plant, although ResDawg did do extensive work to
cut that back. 

I have read on this, and have somewhat of a leaning towards a passage of an article by DJ Short, in which he claims (and Soma supports this) that seeded herb produces different and more unique cannabinoids than a sinsimilla counterpart.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 13, 2010)

Feeding tonight Week 7 day 2, or Day 44 Flowering.

15 gallons water
75 mL Master A
75 mL Master B
100 mL Hygrozyme
225 mL Humboldt Honey
10 mL Ginormous
10 mL PK 13/14
150 mL Budswel Bat Guano
50 mL Humbolt Humic Acid 
50 mL Flavorful Fulvic Acid

PPM 900, EC 1.26, pH 5.8, Temp 63F

Pics later.

I'm keeping my EC/ppms low because of this potassium toxicity I'm experieincing.
I am unable to switch directly to the coco A+B right now, because I simply do not
have the money to do so, but after this harvest I will be converting. Until then
I gotta keep it a little mild. My last feeding ran off at 1900ppm, which was higher
than expected.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 13, 2010)

These are as good of pictures I can take with my iPhone. The pics towards the end
are with the HID's off.

God's Gift






The Purps






Soma's NYCD






Sour Diesel






Sour Diesel






Soma's NYCD






Diesel Cola's






Garden View






The Purps


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 14, 2010)

mmmmm the purps


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 14, 2010)

those Sour Diesel's are looking yummy...whens the trim party???


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 14, 2010)

Mmm those buds are lookin mighty frosty Shrubs   

even the fan leaves on the GG's are sprinkled with trichs


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> mmmmm the purps


Yes, I know dude, I wish you could smell them, it's such a heavy pungent smell.
Vicious. It really catches you off gaurd.




MEANGREEN69 said:


> those Sour Diesel's are looking yummy...whens the trim party???


They are ridiculous, they have the largest cola's I've grown. The chop chop is
scheduled for 4/26, but I'm gonna start flushing tomorrow, so depending on when
the PPM's are at zero and what the trichomes look like it could be sooner than planned.
Last grow I was off by 2 days from my original call at the beginning, and this time
around it looks like it will be similar. Between 52-56 days, so between 4/22-4/26 I'll be chopping.



notoriousb said:


> Mmm those buds are lookin mighty frosty Shrubs
> 
> even the fan leaves on the GG's are sprinkled with trichs


Thanks man, reallly sugar coated, I think it's all this UV I have in here, about 160
watts of 6,500K - 10,000K lighting which really spits out the UV, not to mention
I run 2 Metal Halides as my main lights which also emit trace amounts of UV.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

Week 7 Day 5, or Day 47 Flowering

Flushed tonight
15 Gallons Filtered Water

PPM 70, EC .09, pH 5.9, Temp 65F


Runoff was 1300 ppm


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 16, 2010)

oh man looks like they are getting close keep up the good work


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> oh man looks like they are getting close keep up the good work


Thanks GG.


Just grabbed the Coco A+B, and can't wait to use it, I'm gonna start it on my vegetation tonight.

1/4 Gallon water

1 mL Coco A
1 mL Coco B
4 mL Rhizotonic
2 mL Hygrozyme


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

On another note, I just planted some outdoor veggies
to be grown this early season.

I grabbed 2x 25 Gallon Smart pots. With Roots Organic 707

In one smart pot, I have 4 Broccoli plants and 1 Radichio.






In the other smart pot I have 12 Romain Lettuce plants,
3 Space Spinnach, and 4 Onions.






These 25 Gallons are freakin huge!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 16, 2010)

nice garden shrubs, i have a Q: i also have some Broccoli plants. it said something

on there about "to cut before yellow flowers show" well there starting to show and

im not real sure were to cut?.. this is my first time growing Broccoli, so if you know

can you clue me in?? thanks.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice garden shrubs, i have a Q: i also have some Broccoli plants. it said something
> 
> on there about "to cut before yellow flowers show" well there starting to show and
> 
> ...


Although it is from the same family as the cabbage, broccoli is grown for its 
edible, immature flower heads.

Broccoli love having their heads cut off... they will grow more heads for you  
little bitty tasty ones.

When the central main heads are still compact and darkish, which is usually up 
to 25cm (10") wide... off with their heads about 12-20cm (5-8") down the stem 
and just above where some main leaves join the stem.

You really only have less than a week of optimum opportunity to do this first 
broccoli harvest. If you leave slicing off the heads too late, that is when the 
florets loosen and there are signs of yellow flowers forming, they will be coarser 
with a strong, but not such a nice flavour to eat. An exception is the sprouting 
broccoli whereby the florets are looser and sometimes have a few yellow flowers 
just beginning to open.

Always cut the heads and florets off the stem with a sharp knife and on an angle
so rainwater cannot collect and rot the remaining stem.

Leave the stems with the remaining leaves on, continue to water and new 
florets will sprout out from the leaf axils. Keep cutting these sweet delicacies off 
to eat and the plants will keep producing, often up to 2 more months.

Pick the tender leaves and also the flowers when they come, these are all edible
and full of goodness.

Hope that helps  I love broccoli!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my god, these Diesels are the most ridiculous nugs. They are
fucking violent on the senses. Eye candy, they sting the nostrils, and
licking my fingers after touching them causes my tounge to tingle a lot.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Oh my god, these Diesels are the most ridiculous nugs. They are
> fucking violent on the senses. Eye candy, they sting the nostrils, and
> licking my fingers after touching them causes my tounge to tingle a lot.


Whose the breeder on the Diesels? Hopefully it's not a clone only strain! must find some for myself


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Whose the breeder on the Diesels? Hopefully it's not a clone only strain! must find some for myself


These are some RezDawgs Inbread Line. The nastiest of the nasty.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> These are some RezDawgs Inbread Line. The nastiest of the nasty.


Look amazing, but I'm having 0 luck finding a online store stocking them


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 16, 2010)

These are very special, they came through an auction on
seedbay, thats where to get the specialty releases from Rez.

The Sour Diesel IBL


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 17, 2010)

hey shurbs thanks for the info on the broccoli man..+reps


----------



## Drella (Apr 17, 2010)

great looking nugs bro, i need some of those sour diesel clones, asap! i also love the outdoor garden, got two tomato plants started a couple of days ago, cant wait to eat real tomatoes! good luck on the harvest bro, i start my flush in a couple of days. my harvest should be the same as yours, this one went by quick!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 17, 2010)

Drella said:


> great looking nugs bro, i need some of those sour diesel clones, asap! i also love the outdoor garden, got two tomato plants started a couple of days ago, cant wait to eat real tomatoes! good luck on the harvest bro, i start my flush in a couple of days. my harvest should be the same as yours, this one went by quick!


Thanks man, I'd be happy to send ya home with some if you were to make a business
trip to Boulder 

I just flushed again today, PPM came out at 1200.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 19, 2010)

Week 8 Day 1, or Day 50 Flowering

Flushed again today, simple Water and Hygrozyme.
Runoff Came out at 800 Parts.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 20, 2010)

Just gettin ancy on these ladies, I might be choppin em here sooner
than expected. I'l post the pics tomorrow, but they are just lookin so
very ripe, and nice portion of the trichomes have turned amber. More
so on the Purps which is what I was expecting.


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go bro hold off if you can lol . harvest time make's all that hard work worth it


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 21, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> way to go bro hold off if you can lol . harvest time make's all that hard work worth it


I know what you mean, I snipped off a nugget a week ago
and sampled it yesterday, surprisingly it was amazing considering
it hadn't received a single flush. Mow hat they've been flushed
4 times I bet they'll be outstanding!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Days are winding down, last two weeks are always the hardest! Lookin forward to the pre-harvest pics.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 21, 2010)

Got em for ya right now!

I'm choppin tomorrow for sure. 4pm!

I flushed last night and they came out at 250 ppms, clean enough for me.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 21, 2010)

MmMmmmm


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 21, 2010)

The purps are very hard to photograph without a high quality
camera. Unless my neighbor comes down with his 12MP Digi
Rebel, I won't be gettin any better pictures than the diesel shots
I took.

But I will try to take detailed photo's of my chopping of the plants,
also I will try and take a picture of my root mass'. I believe they
will be the healthiest of my finished plants yet.

Until tomorrow friends.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 22, 2010)

how's the big chop coming along shrubs??


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 22, 2010)

Here it comes friend


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 22, 2010)

So I had originally expected to be harvesting on April 26th. That was my call from the beginning.
It is the 22nd and I am chopping. The purps could have been harvestest a week ago! But I did not
want to prematurely chop them, since they had not received a flush yet.

As for the Diesels, they are absolutely mind blowing, I am more than excited to grow a full tent of these
bad ladies. Perfect 10's... Example






Wow, she just looks nasty. the cola's are the largest I've had. I really don't think the picture
does it justice.

The God's Gift, isn't exactly camera friendly, lets just say she is extremely thick and i will be looking
at roughly 1 1/2 oz off of her.

Soma's NYCD. This might be the strain I'm most excited about. Do I think this plant is legitimately a Soma NYCD? No. It does not have the signature Grapefruit smell. However, it has
a sincere flavor of Pineapple, very unique, at the end it almost begins to darken, akin to a tootsie
roll flavor. Very very hard pleasant. Here she is.







As I began chopping (Starting with the purps) I was surprised with the weight these nuggets had. 
I do believe that this strain is losing it's vigor after having been cloned so many times,
I really can't explain why I'm not seeing the same production out of these plants as I did with my
original Purp. But I am still pleasantly surprised that it isn't as bad as I was expecting. 






Mmm Mmmm

When I moved on to the Diesels. The smell became literally intoxicating. My whole apartment, and
i'm sure my neighbors' as well absolutely reeked. If I were to ever do a full cover write up and
professionally document my work with herb it would be entitled "The Reeking of the Diesels".....
There's nothing you can do about this strain when it's time to trim. People are gonna know you have
herb for miles around. They are nuts! And absolute eye candy.







Especially when you have 7 of them. I am expecting over 2 oz per Diesel plant, which is huge for
a sea of green style grow.







This is the last time these ladies will see the bright lights which come from above. 

























Samples will be had in roughly 8-10 days. I got the ladies drying in my hut because the smell is
so well contained, and the environment is quite easy to control, 68F, 50% RH, and completely dark.

Apparently we're supposed to start posting in our "blog" section, but until this thread is closed by someone
I'll be posting the rest of my progress here. Check back on updates of my mothers which currently
are looking great.

Today I fed them a light mix supplement

Coco A
Coco B
Rhizotonic
Hygrozyme
PPM 650, pH 5.7, Temp 67F

Pics of those little ladies will be coming later.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2010)

You hang dry with fan leaves and all? I've tried both full trim then dry and pull fan leaves and dry, but never fan leaves too. Does that slow the drying even more? I know trimming them fresh is much easier, but the taste was slighly better leaving the trim. What do you feel the fan leaves bring to the drying process?


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 23, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> You hang dry with fan leaves and all? I've tried both full trim then dry and pull fan leaves and dry, but never fan leaves too. Does that slow the drying even more? I know trimming them fresh is much easier, but the taste was slighly better leaving the trim. What do you feel the fan leaves bring to the drying process?


The most natural, even, slow dry you can do, which will allow
for the maximum breakdown of starches, pigments and chlorophyll
is when you leave the plant intact and together, fan leaves and all.

I have had by far the best results in terms of flavor and aroma using
this method. It is my belief that the finished quality of the product
relies heavily on this. The day that I trim them all is the day they get jarred
up. This traps the flavor and aroma in the jar with the buds. If you trim 
and then hang dry you risk allowing them to be released and they will
dissipate in to the air.

If you want nuggets that sting the nostrils upon opening the jar, this is the way.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 23, 2010)

Drying is going well, branches which I cut a week ago for samples are ready
today. 

And yes it is much easier to trim when the leaves are wet, but it severely diminishes
finished quality.


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 23, 2010)

Mmmm I knew those diesels would be stanky as fuck   

I like your thoughts on drying with all the big fans still on. makes sense and also contributes to the consensus that the longer you can get them to dry, the more quality the end product. Im now sure trimming them then drying is why my last batch finished in 5 days

but Id say it was good run shrubs


----------



## Drella (Apr 24, 2010)

daymn fine harvest bro, i also had itchy fingers! we cant post on our threads no more? whats up with that?

good luck on the dry. i trim at the beginning because i feel like i hurt less trichomes, as oppossed to trimming when dry. i dry till the stem snaps, and at that point they are so fragile, hope your method produces the stanky danky!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 24, 2010)

very nice harvest shrubs, i to leave plant intact and together when i dry..for that nice and slow dry..i bet it smells like goodness in there.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 25, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmmm I knew those diesels would be stanky as fuck
> 
> I like your thoughts on drying with all the big fans still on. makes sense and also contributes to the consensus that the longer you can get them to dry, the more quality the end product. Im now sure trimming them then drying is why my last batch finished in 5 days
> 
> but Id say it was good run shrubs


So stinky. Just how they should be. Thats the beauty of the Sour Diesel. You know exactly what
it should be smelling like. And it is perfect! I sampled a bud off of a branch I chopped a week
before harvest, before the flush, and it tasted exactly how it should have. I can't wait to
hit the flushed version.
I got a lot of info on the drying process from Jorge, he really explains it very well. And it's easy to
believe him after I really went through with his method last time and had the best herbs at that
point.

We'll see just how good of a run it was when I weigh everything out. If it's over 1 1/2 lbs, i'll be
quite content. 

Appreciate ya being here.



Drella said:


> daymn fine harvest bro, i also had itchy fingers! we cant post on our threads no more? whats up with that?
> 
> good luck on the dry. i trim at the beginning because i feel like i hurt less trichomes, as oppossed to trimming when dry. i dry till the stem snaps, and at that point they are so fragile, hope your method produces the stanky danky!


Thanks bro, it's the danks. I'm not sure about the thread situation, but I read a post by an Admin
saying that they will let people finish their journals but will not be allowing any new. We'll see huh?
I'll be using this thread with my Veg tent, and my next flowering as well, if it isn't closed by then.
I really don't look forward to "blogging" hahah



MEANGREEN69 said:


> very nice harvest shrubs, i to leave plant intact and together when i dry..for that nice and slow dry..i bet it smells like goodness in there.


It smells ridiculous, the sample tasted great as well!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 25, 2010)

Veggies recieved a feed tonight.

CANNA CocoA
CANNA CocoB
Rhizotonic
Hygrozyme
Great White Premium Myco

750ppm, pH 5.7, Temp 67F


----------



## riddleme (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually the bloging thing is cool, your post stays on top comments on the bottom, it's pretty easy to use, I wrote a tut that is now a sticky in the general forum telling everyone how it works


----------



## Drella (Apr 25, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Thanks bro, it's the danks. I'm not sure about the thread situation, but I read a post by an Admin
> saying that they will let people finish their journals but will not be allowing any new. We'll see huh?
> I'll be using this thread with my Veg tent, and my next flowering as well, if it isn't closed by then.
> I really don't look forward to "blogging" hahah
> ...


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 28, 2010)

Got some momma pics, just transplanted, and got a new mini reservoir to
feed the beast. This Chemdog cutting I have will be going to my buddies
house since I won't be able to grow her, they just stretch so much, way 
more than the diesels.

Healthy roots ready to transplant.






New 5 gallon Res, easy to measure, and do whatever I need with... Took it from work.












Transplanted











Hash making is in progress and I'm documenting it with some good pics, stay tuned.


----------



## Drella (Apr 28, 2010)

nice score at work. i like how we no look for growing tools everywhere, free shit is always a plus!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 28, 2010)

So I used roughly 1-2 oz of trim, I didn't measure. This is the
trim from my last harvest which I didnt get around to using until
now. My bubbleator was incapacitated but is now back in action!

My Bubbleator






Gettin her ready






Spin Cycle






I have a 220, 285, 70, 45, and 38 Micron.







Yum, still some paper towel stuck to one of em






Let em dry for a couple days






I still have about 1/3 of the trim and I will do some more work tomorrow. And then
I get to do it all over again with the trim from the current grow! I'm gonna have a ton.


----------



## Drella (Apr 28, 2010)

bubbalator, how much! sweet dude, hope it smokes great!


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 28, 2010)

bubbalator? what ever happened to a good ole wooden spoon and some forearm! GRR lol, naw I know it's a pain with a ton of hash... I wanna convert a fullsize washing machine to do it someday


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 29, 2010)

Drella said:


> bubbalator, how much! sweet dude, hope it smokes great!


The whole setup was around $600 with s/h Looks like I got over a half oz of hash there.. 
With plenty more trim to use, you pay for one of thess machines after 2-3 harvests worth
of hash.



Someguy15 said:


> bubbalator? what ever happened to a good ole wooden spoon and some forearm! GRR lol, naw I know it's a pain with a ton of hash... I wanna convert a fullsize washing machine to do it someday


I've used a spoon before I had the machine, I used it with my buddies bags...
Got some decent hash but no quantity.

So I bought the machine and my own set of bags, now I get quality and quantity
in less than an hour.

I would love to have a washing machine for it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 29, 2010)

Trim party at my house (and no ones invited except you)


----------



## riddleme (Apr 29, 2010)

Simply beautiful, nothing else to say


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 29, 2010)

kiss-ass


nice bro congrats


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW!! nice ass nug shrubs..enjoy your hard work bro..great job


----------



## notoriousb (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmm great work shrubs    

now time to get lit


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

Hell ya man, I'm workin on some macro pics right now as well...

Tough as hell to get a good one.

Here's one.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

The yield was lower than expected, (of course) I ended up with about
14 oz dry, and about an oz and a half of high quality joint/blunt weed.

The diesels yielded about 35 grams per plant average, which was a nice
average. Giving me about 9 oz out of 7 plants.

The purps really stuck me bad though, their yield was nowhere near where
it was in my first journal, I finished with about 3 oz of 7 purp plants.

The Soma NYCD gave me about 3/4's an ounce.

And the God's Gift gave me an ounce.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

I've got some great tips and am gonna change up a few
things for the next grow.

first off I'm switched completely to CANNA Coco A+B line.
with a few Humboldt additives.
With that, I'll be lowering my PPM's in flowering. I'll probably
max out somewhere in the vicinity of 1200-1300 PPMs. Just keeping
the overall salt input lower this time, I think the plants will be
getting plenty of nutes though.

I'm kind of halted though, just waiting to either find some reputable
diesel clones from someone, or I'm stuck waiting for my Diesel mother
to grow up and be able to clone. In the meantime..


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 1, 2010)

sweet..so what do u think happend with the purps?? 

"The purps really stuck me bad though, their yield was nowhere near where
it was in my first journal, I finished with about 3 oz of 7 purp plants".


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> sweet..so what do u think happend with the purps??
> 
> "The purps really stuck me bad though, their yield was nowhere near where
> it was in my first journal, I finished with about 3 oz of 7 purp plants".


Couple things.

The guy who I was getting my clones from, hadn't actually flowered any of his
genetics, his whole op was dedicated to clones and mothers.

I was receiving my genetics from him and flowering them, last time I did a grow with
around 8 different strains.

The purps was the best yeilder and was by far the best quality.

I wanted to grow that again, along with this amazing sour diesel cutting he had just received.

So I took some more clones from him, 7 Sour D, 7 Purps, a God's Gift and NYCD slipped in
on accident (weak sauce). I was supposed to get 8 purps and 8 Sour D.

After I had been vegging this next batch for a little while, I heard my buddy had a flower room
up in the mountains, so I went with him to check it out. It was weird, his Purps flowers were
doing things I had never seen before, abnormal floral growth was totally abundant, no nug mass
was really apparent, just stringy leafy material, it was strange. I asked if there were a ton of light
leaks or if they had any problems with the environment and they claimed everything was spot on.

That got me worried that maybe the genetics had gone bad. And when it happened to my Purps, I
think it was confirmed, the genetics just aren't producing anymore. Weak growth.

Also I did kind of OD the plants on nutes a week before flowering, but they were healthy a week later.
So that might have effected the overall yield negatively.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 1, 2010)

thats crazy i wonder if the elevation had anything to do with your buddys purps..oh and gods gift is some real nice smoke too.


----------



## Drella (May 1, 2010)

great looking nugs there. that one nug looks so frosty, like its was dipped in liquid nitrogen. how did your weight compare to last round? sorry to hear about the purps. how big of a light do you use in bloom?


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> thats crazy i wonder if the elevation had anything to do with your buddys purps..oh and gods gift is some real nice smoke too.


That's what I originally wondered, but mine turned out like that as well,
and I'm only at 5200. Plus my last Purp was nothing like this. Thought
I would get the same as what I had before, my environment was much
better controlled this time.



Drella said:


> great looking nugs there. that one nug looks so frosty, like its was dipped in liquid nitrogen. how did your weight compare to last round? sorry to hear about the purps. how big of a light do you use in bloom?


Last round I got about 8 oz, this round I got 14, so almost double.
Which is great when you think about it in that perspective.

But I'm runnin two 600's so I got about .33 Grams per watt. Not what I wanted.

I'm lookin to double that again next time.

I think better salt control will help with that, and better training with the Diesels.

The cola's off to the side were more filled out than the ones directly
under my hoods, so I'm gonna try and train them better next time.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)

Got a good lead on some clones for my next round.

We'll see what happens, on tuesday I am scheduled to pick up
some healthy rooted clones. ChemDawgs and Cindy 99's. Some Solid
ladies from a close friend.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2010)




----------



## notoriousb (May 2, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> The cola's off to the side were more filled out than the ones directly
> under my hoods, so I'm gonna try and train them better next time.


I think buds really pack on the weight when the side of the colas are directly receiving light the whole way down the cola. definitely something Im thinking about for my future grows.

the macros are lookin tasty tho man  what strain you likin the most so far smoke-wise?


----------



## Shrubs First (May 2, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> what strain you likin the most so far smoke-wise?


The Diesels.


----------



## Drella (May 4, 2010)

loving the macro shots bro! hope you get double yield next time. good luck on the new clone strains. i hope you are enjoying your new harvest man, i know i am!


----------



## superstoner86 (May 9, 2010)

hey man where are u getting the canna nutes in boulder? I am having trouble finding them anywhere.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 9, 2010)

Way to grow, one stop shop


----------



## Kirashiro (May 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Trim party at my house (and no ones invited except you)


Man, i just about tried to light my screen when seeing that baby! She's a beauty!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 2, 2010)

Back in action yall.

I am currently converting to a fully perpetual cycle and it has been
a small journey to say the least. It the past couple months of absence
i have been nursing my Mother Sour Diesel plant and distributing clones.

I have not been able to use my flowering zone due to the high temperatures
and my lack of an Air Conditioner until now. I have my sights on a 12000 BTU
unit which will take care of all of my needs until a larger venture is sought. 

I placed 8 Island Sweet Skunks which vegged for 2 weeks in to my flower
hut with one of my two 600's running yesterday on July 1st. I know I was supposed to
be growing strictly sour diesel but these past few months havent really allowed me
to organize that so well. Soon enough friends. After these 8 ladies have been flowering
for 4 weeks I will place 8 more in there, this will help keep the Humidity lower because of
there being a lot less foliage and I will be harvesting once a month rather than every other.

Until I am able to grab that 12,000 BTU AC I have a 6000 BTU unit in there which is keeping
temps at about 82F which is completely acceptable for now. When I hit 85 I will have to splurge
and get that larger unit.

A couple things to update you guys in the personal life of Shrubs which help
explain my absence from the horticultural scene.

1. I totaled my car
2. I replaced it with a bicycle!
3. attended Telluride Bluegrass Fest. (Holy shit)
4. Hiked the Black Canyon of the Gunnison
5. Smoked almost a QP in the last two months
6. Lookin at movin to the Pacific NW.
7. My buddies ScROG which I had shown you a couple times was completely wiped
out by PM. It was an enormous mess.
8. I finished Lost Season 6 hahah

Here's the ladies in the Veg hut a couple days before I placed them in to flowering.







Enjoy fellas and ladies! SOOO glad to be back!

-Shrubs-


----------



## Illumination (Jul 3, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Back in action yall.
> 
> I am currently converting to a fully perpetual cycle and it has been
> a small journey to say the least. It the past couple months of absence
> ...


Welcome back mr. Shrubs...you were direly missed

Scribed

Namaste'
"A state licensed personal medical grow...Thank you"


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 3, 2010)

Week 1 Day 3

Fed the flowering bunch tonight.

8 Gallons of Water for 8 plants = 1 Gallon per plant

50 mL Coco A
50 mL Coco B
20 mL CANNA PK 13/14
20 mL Rhizotonic
15 mL Hygrozyme
10 mL Mayan Microzyme
10 mL Humic Acid Concentrate
10 mL Fulvic Acid Concentrate
20 mL Humboldt Honey
50 mL Budswel Bat Guano

ppm 800 on a .7 ec scale, pH 6.0, temp 65 F
800 ppm

I also transplanted the veggies out of their 5 x 5's in to 3 gallon
Smart pots and fed them about the same concoction as up there
except much more diluted, it was at 400 ppms and a pH of 6.0


----------



## riddleme (Jul 5, 2010)

Good to see ya back at it, got my new house will be startin back up soon myself


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 6, 2010)

haha glad to have you back man and glad to hear the accident didnt bang you up too bad.
perpetual grows are definitely the way to go. how much do you think you'll be pulling off the 8 plants every harvest?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 6, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> haha glad to have you back man and glad to hear the accident didnt bang you up too bad.
> perpetual grows are definitely the way to go. how much do you think you'll be pulling off the 8 plants every harvest?


Ya man, I got T-boned, but on the passenger side and I was by myself, so 
no real harm.

I'm excited about being perpetual, but it's gonna be a ton of work.

I have no idea on the yield, I'm working with unpredictable strains, I haven't
grown these, nor has my compadre, but they are healthy and vigorous
"Island Sweet Skunks" as they claimed, so we'll see how legit they are
once grown because I've seen some beautiful large ISS nugs. I'm hoping
for 2 ounces per plant after 2 weeks of veg.


----------



## medicalmary (Jul 9, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Welcome back mr. Shrubs...you were direly missed
> 
> Scribed
> 
> ...


Going to be following this one closely. I also ride a bike and it's great except when you have to move heavy equipment.

here are some oregon threads if the NW catches your eyes... Keep your fingers crossed and the dispensary measure might make the ballot and pass. Could be good place to set up shop.

https://www.rollitup.org/oregon-patients/327596-oregon-ommp-growers-17.html

https://www.rollitup.org/oregon-patients/336149-questions-about-growing-others.html

hope all goes well.

mm


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 9, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> Going to be following this one closely. I also ride a bike and it's great except when you have to move heavy equipment.
> 
> here are some oregon threads if the NW catches your eyes... Keep your fingers crossed and the dispensary measure might make the ballot and pass. Could be good place to set up shop.
> 
> ...


Nice, glad to have you here MM.

I'll be doing a nice update tonight, stay tuned for pics and another feeding.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so tonight I did a heavy leaching because on my last
feeding my runoff came out nearly 600 ppms higher than when it
went in.

Went in at 800 came out at 1400, not a good thing, this is a salt build
up occurring and it was happening because I wasn't putting enough water
through my coco when I fed. I saw the effects of this a day later showing up
as a slight curl of the margins of the upper leaves on the plant, and some of
the tips of the leaves being burned off on all plants. 

I fixed this by simply putting more water through when I feed. I feed every time
I water, I would never suggest to put straight water in to Coco, this could mess up
the balance of nutrients being held and released by the Coco which would in turn
throw your pH out of range.

Mixed 16 Gallons of Water for 8 plants = 2 gallons / plant
150 mL Coco A
150 mL Coco B
40 mL Rhizotonic
100 mL Hygrozyme
75 mL Budswel Bat Guano
30 mL Humic Acid 
30 mL Fulvic Acid
15 mL Mayan Microzyme

ppm 800 EC 1.1, pH 6.0, Temp 65 F

Run off was 900 ppms, so even though I put a high salt content
through the coco I pushed so much of it through that it effectively
leached the extra salts through in the process which is why my 
runoff wasn't in the 1400's still.

The ladies! 8 Island Sweet Skunks. And they are really glowing!


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 10, 2010)

looking healthy and ready to hold some weight.
did you do any training, topping/fimming or just letting them veg a solid two weeks with no recovery time?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 10, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> looking healthy and ready to hold some weight.
> did you do any training, topping/fimming or just letting them veg a solid two weeks with no recovery time?


Vegged a solid 2. On the first day of flowering I super cropped the tops of all
Plants and they took to it beautifully.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 12, 2010)

They've been growing around 2 inches per day since I placed
them in to flowering. I hope I don't run out of space!


----------



## Someguy15 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lookin nice as usual. Some stretchy girls u got there, but I'm assuming they are more on the sativa side. Why are you only running half the tent?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 13, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin nice as usual. Some stretchy girls u got there, but I'm assuming they are more on the sativa side. Why are you only running half the tent?


Ya they're straight skunk plants, 80% sativa or so.

I'm only running half because I will be perpetual.
In 2 weeks I'll put the other 8 in there and then I'll
Be harvesting once a month rather than cash crops every
Other month.. Yay!


EDIT:
Fed tonight

Week 2 day 2 for the ladies in bloom

16 Gallons Water
150 mL Coco A
150 mL Coco B
50 mL Rhizotonic
100 mL Hygrozyme
30 mL Fulvic Acid
30 mL Humic Acid
15 mL Mayan Microzyme
10 mL Canna PK 13/14
30 mL Humboldt Honey

PPM 900, EC 1.26, pH 6.0, Temp 65F

About 8 Gallons of run-off, tested at 876 ppm

Ladies are lookin great, although they grew another 2 inches since 
yesterday...


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 14, 2010)

Veggies will be receiving a feeding tomorrow, 
plus I'll be posting pics to update the page


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 19, 2010)

Fed the veggies last night

12 Gallons for 8 plants = 1.5 Gallons per plant

100 mL Coco A
100 mL Coco B
80 mL Rhizotonic
80 mL Hygrozyme
30 mL Humic Acid
30 mL Fulvic Acid
1 scoop Great White Mycorrhiza

ppm 690, EC 1.0, pH 6.0, temp 65

sorry i;ve been so behind with updates... busy man, when I have something
important or nice to show, believe me i will photograph it!

Feeding the flowers later, its week 3 day 1


----------



## notoriousb (Jul 20, 2010)

dont keep us waiting too much longer


----------



## goofygolfer (Jul 22, 2010)

nicceeee bro


----------



## buraka415 (Aug 1, 2010)

hey Shrubs. nice setup you have going here.

So you're a fan of the Humic and fulvic acid aye? is that for veg and bloom? 

i've used Budswel Guano in the past, but way back when i was making lots o mistakes - so I don't even remember if I was using it correctly, in the right amounts, etc. Is this best for amendments and veg cycle only? 

one more question - the Great White Mycorrhiza - you're adding that to the nute mix? I thought that stuff was just something you mixed into the medium when transplanting, or starting a new container? You put some into each feed during veg?

thx for answering the questions.


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 2, 2010)

buraka415 said:


> hey Shrubs. nice setup you have going here.
> 
> So you're a fan of the Humic and fulvic acid aye? is that for veg and bloom?
> 
> ...


i'd also like a lecture on humic and fulvic acid.

as for the Mycorrhiza, i haven't used great white, but I think it is water soluble. The granular mycorrhiza is cheaper and is mixed into the medium (I use this kind, b/c I'm not organic and don't necessarily need them). The great white is a good idea if you are have your plants on a rigorous feeding schedule and are using fertilizers that are not in a usable form for the plant. The lives of some of the organism are relatively short also (10-15 days). 

In my setup I don't place high priority on them. I do inoculate, because IMO the most benefit a container plant derives from them is how they move nutrients not available to the plants (because of the small root systems) throughout the soil/soilless medium. This is very helpful early on when the plants root system is not as vast and is being established. (at 4 weeks flowering my roots surface area touch every centimeter of the medium). High levels of fertilizer salts can kill your microcolony so replenishing them with a water soluble substance is a good idea if all the above techniques are how you grow. You can also side-dress the containers with the granular variety.

mm

come back shrubs...


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome setup and I love watching your grows, I'm on my first and just have two blackjacks 5 weeks in and they unfortunately don't look nearly as beautiful as yours but I am learning quite a bit so thank you very much, keep up the great work




https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/354574-thoughts-comments-advice-wanted-nirvana.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 18, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> dont keep us waiting too much longer


Really screwed the pooch on that one, but its been worth it, you'll see! 



goofygolfer said:


> nicceeee bro


Thanks, but i ran in to some huge problems, (mainly the plant height)
but now, never again! 



buraka415 said:


> hey Shrubs. nice setup you have going here.
> 
> So you're a fan of the Humic and fulvic acid aye? is that for veg and bloom?
> 
> ...


 Preciate it dude, medicalmary took care of most of your questions, so i'll elaborate on the Humic/fulvic
in my response to her!



medicalmary said:


> i'd also like a lecture on humic and fulvic acid.
> 
> as for the Mycorrhiza, i haven't used great white, but I think it is water soluble. The granular mycorrhiza is cheaper and is mixed into the medium (I use this kind, b/c I'm not organic and don't necessarily need them). The great white is a good idea if you are have your plants on a rigorous feeding schedule and are using fertilizers that are not in a usable form for the plant. The lives of some of the organism are relatively short also (10-15 days).
> 
> ...


I'm back! Thanks for the support, and the great input. So humic and fulvics.

Humic Acid is a natural chelate, it binds up radical electrons and ions and helps
deliver them to the roots, it has also been shown to reduce stress on plants by
blocking hormones from signaling stress receptors which is a huge help in indoor
gardening. It's used as a soil conditioner, and is used throughout the whole cycle, 
increasing a bit each week. Humic acid molecule chains are not able to be taken up
by the roots, so the stay in the soil.

Fulvic acid is derived from humic acid and the molecule chains of this are able to be
taken up by roots, Fulvic acid is very active with many open rings, giving it a large 
capacity to hold and exchange nutritive cat-ions and an-ions. This beneficial exchange 
of ions enhances cell wall permeability throughout the root and leaf systems and increases
negatively charged colloidal particles capable of holding and exchanging cat-ions. it expands
a plants ability to use Electrolytes, which is amazing!



blueberryblitz said:


> Awesome setup and I love watching your grows, I'm on my first and just have two blackjacks 5 weeks in and they unfortunately don't look nearly as beautiful as yours but I am learning quite a bit so thank you very much, keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i'll check out your setup and see if i can help out.

Next post will be full of goodies.


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 18, 2010)

Problems in my grow hut arose, the Island Sweet Skunk, a beautiful variety indeed had seriously out
grown my space. Backed in to a corner I was and all I could do was drop my hut and use the whole
room space!

It took about 6 hours to do it, but once I got started i didnt look back!

Step one, cut the trellis netting off the plants.
Step two, take the plants out one by one and place them in the living room.
Step three, take the beds and all the equipment out, environmental control, hoods, carbon filter, fans
etc.
Step four, drop the hut and pack it up.
Step five, take out all the shelving and whatever else is in the room.
Vacuum, bleach, and bleach some more.

I have a window unit AC which is 6000 BTU's, the window is sealed using purple board, it's dry 
wall, but both sides of the dry wall have a coating providing resistance to moisture as well as molds
and bacteria. 

Bought 300' square feet of Polyurethane (white black poly) aka panda film. and lined 3 out of the 4
walls in my room, as well as covering the floor in clear poly.

Far wall with the shelving






All the nutes






Keepin it real simple, 5 gallon buckets as stands and a 6 gallon bucket which is able to catch runoff
from both trays! 






Lights are bolted to the ceilings and are 30 inches from the plants now!

















The Island Sweet Skunk






I wanted them to max out at 26-28 inches, they grow to 42 and I had to chop em back, and yet they
were STILL taller than my lights!






God's Gift






GG






This is how a sealed rooms should be, I got temps dialed in at 78 in the day and 68 at night,
with humidity of 35% in the day and 45% at night, better than I've ever had. I've also been
keeping my nutrient doses a TON lower, my EC max in my past grows has been around 2.1-2.3
this grow, my max EC has been 1.3 and the ladies are LOVIN it! Stay tuned for more updates,
i'm back in the game.


----------



## riddleme (Aug 18, 2010)

good to see ya back Shrubs, I finally started my CMH grow after buying a new house

your new room is looking awesome


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 18, 2010)

damn man quite the change up, I like it. lotssss of room. 
you still using your tents for veg and staggering them for a perpetual?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 18, 2010)

they look very very healthy...i like the new setup..but is that as close as you can get the lights to the canopy?..i see you dont have any fans hooked up to the hoods, are they that much hotter?


----------



## riddleme (Aug 19, 2010)

his lights vs canopy is perfect, it is wrong to have it overly close, some folks refuse to learn that, my 400 watter is 32 inches away and I'm getting stellar growth, so much you can almost watch it


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 19, 2010)

riddleme said:


> good to see ya back Shrubs, I finally started my CMH grow after buying a new house
> 
> your new room is looking awesome


thanks Riddle, great news about the CMH, i'm excited to see the results. I also use Metal Halides for flowering,
although these are Pulse-Start Metal Halides, which CMH's are too. But, i'm not exactly sure what is different
about mine, I know they come in different Kelvin ratings, 3000k, 4000k, 6400k, and 10,000k. They are also
specifically made to be run on Digital/Electronic Ballasts and run at much much higher frequency's than traditional
probe starters. The spectrum of light is claimed by Sunpulse to be a replication of the sun according to "military standards"



notoriousb said:


> damn man quite the change up, I like it. lotssss of room.
> you still using your tents for veg and staggering them for a perpetual?


Yea huge change, and yes i'm still running a hut in my bedroom for veggies. 



MEANGREEN69 said:


> they look very very healthy...i like the new setup..but is that as close as you can get the lights to the canopy?..i see you dont have any fans hooked up to the hoods, are they that much hotter?


Not "as close as I can get" but you don't need to be any closer, at 3 feet a 600 watt puts out near 10,000 lumens. 
I hate referring to lumens as if they mean something for plants though 



riddleme said:


> his lights vs canopy is perfect, it is wrong to have it overly close, some folks refuse to learn that, my 400 watter is 32 inches away and I'm getting stellar growth, so much you can almost watch it


Yep, my plants are really enjoying this far away placement, all the space in the world now


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad 2 c your back in the game man.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 19, 2010)

Now got the two guys I have learned so much from growing at the same time

Shrubs your knowledge and ability to share it is a blessing to our community.

Along for da ride

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 19, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Glad 2 c your back in the game man.


Fuck yes SG, couldn't be happier.. I mean, I am extremely happy that even though
I haven't harvested a crop in 4 months I'm still smoking the hell out of it hahaa, got enough
to last me through another 2 months at least, and I'll be harvesting these ISS in about 2 weeks.
Things are lookin up! 



Illumination said:


> Now got the two guys I have learned so much from growing at the same time
> 
> Shrubs your knowledge and ability to share it is a blessing to our community.
> 
> ...


Thanks mon, your words are definitely inspirational, I'll try and keep it up


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 19, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Not "as close as I can get" but you don't need to be any closer, at 3 feet a 600 watt puts out near 10,000 lumens.
> I hate referring to lumens as if they mean something for plants though


kool..but do your bottem buds suffer any?...or is just about the top cola for you?


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 20, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> kool..but do your bottem buds suffer any?...or is just about the top cola for you?


There are no bottom buds, I lollipop them very efficiently, not to mention my Sativas are some
serious stretchers, so they require very little veg time.


In other news, we had our Diesel go through a gas spectrometer, and it tested at 
just under 20% THC, which is the highest of any Diesel here in Colorado so far.


----------



## notoriousb (Aug 20, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> There are no bottom buds, I lollipop them very efficiently, not to mention my Sativas are some
> serious stretchers, so they require very little veg time.
> 
> 
> ...


^ ^ that's what we like to hear


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 20, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> ^ ^ that's what we like to hear


It's dope, Cannalabs here in colorado does testing for $75 per test, I would
suggest everyone with a license go test their favorite strains!


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 20, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> It's dope, Cannalabs here in colorado does testing for $75 per test, I would
> suggest everyone with a license go test their favorite strains!


 I'd gladly do tests for free with a lighter and bowl rofl

How's the biz side coming along anyways shrubs?


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 22, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> I'd gladly do tests for free with a lighter and bowl rofl
> 
> How's the biz side coming along anyways shrubs?


Always invited, I didnt get partnered up with a dispensary, so i'll be workin with my 5 patient
maximum in order to keep myself legal. Til I want to either open my own dispensary, or rules
change, Boulder is pretty lax on it anyways, I don't think one dispensary in boulder even filled
out an application. Idiots.....


----------



## LiveHigh (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got done going through your first and second journal. Good stuff man. I'm surprised you like keeping up with the watering in coco. I love hydroton and flood and drain. Low maintenance and works like a charm.


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 23, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> I just got done going through your first and second journal. Good stuff man. I'm surprised you like keeping up with the watering in coco. I love hydroton and flood and drain. Low maintenance and works like a charm.


Definitely, I would just hate to leave everything up to the pump and
Timer, if the power goes out or any issues with electricity and the plants
Are dead in a couple hours. 

But ya, I do have to water quite a bit in coco. No biggie though, it's quite convenient with my setup and my equipment.


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 27, 2010)

New genetics just arrived, next batch of 8 will be resdogs Chemdog-diesel backcross..
Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## herbalize (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice shrubs. Those chemdawgs should stretch perfectly in the new setup. Post pics when you have time. I miss the heady CO air


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 27, 2010)

where do you get your humic and fulvic acid?

mm


----------



## kolz2788 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey shrubs nice grows man, I read through both of them. where did you purchase your grow tent? or did you build it? and just a quick question regarding the reservoir white thing that your pots are in.. Did you just pick that up at a hydro shop? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 27, 2010)

herbalize said:


> Nice shrubs. Those chemdawgs should stretch perfectly in the new setup. Post pics when you have time. I miss the heady CO air


Yes they should, i was thinking the same thing, I can't wait to see those big sativa nugs. 
This is Chronic9 is it not? 



medicalmary said:


> where do you get your humic and fulvic acid?
> 
> mm


I use Hum-Bolt and Flavor-Ful by Humboldt Nutrients, both are 8% concentrated with humic/fulvic, respectively. 



kolz2788 said:


> Hey shrubs nice grows man, I read through both of them. where did you purchase your grow tent? or did you build it? and just a quick question regarding the reservoir white thing that your pots are in.. Did you just pick that up at a hydro shop? Thanks ahead of time


Everything came from Way to Grow Hydroponics, or Boulder Hydroponics shops, with a couple little things here and there
coming from aquatic stores.


----------



## jesushadafender (Aug 28, 2010)

Heres a pic of the Chemdog Sour Diesels he will be running members. This was taken at day 45. Super stinky, smells like an old mans breath with a fuel undertone with a bomb yield to boot!


----------



## herbalize (Aug 29, 2010)

Good call buddy, Chronic 9 indeed. Glad to be following along


----------



## LiveHigh (Aug 29, 2010)

I had some chemdiesel recently. It smells amaaaazing, but the potency is lacking.


----------



## jesushadafender (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder if that special someone who grew it wasn't that great or didn't get a bomb pheno as these are 2 of the,arguably, most potent strains around. Although I will say Rez's Sour Diesel ain't shit compared to AJ's cut so it could be possible.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 29, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> I wonder if that special someone who grew it wasn't that great or didn't get a bomb pheno as these are 2 of the,arguably, most potent strains around. Although I will say Rez's Sour Diesel ain't shit compared to AJ's cut so it could be possible.



Just love your user name fellow musician...

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Aug 29, 2010)

Haha thanks man, needless to say I am a Fender man..Im sure Shrubs will rock these new genetics out like you can't believe, should be good


----------



## riddleme (Aug 29, 2010)

But God had a BC Rich


----------



## LiveHigh (Aug 29, 2010)

Hah, maybe. I didn't grow it myself, so I don't know. If the potency was as good as the smell, though, damn it woulda been good.


----------



## Illumination (Aug 29, 2010)

riddleme said:


> But God had a BC Rich



And the devil plays bass! Rick!!

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Aug 30, 2010)

Well shit, we have ourselves a regular little Sunday,day of rest, jam band it seems  lul. Anyway Livehigh that's too bad that the nugget didn't live up to expectations, I have a feeling this cut will, of course grown in the right hands of Shrubs and I. While we wait, whats everyone running right now?


----------



## LiveHigh (Aug 30, 2010)

2 Purple Kush, 1 God's Gift, 2 Oreo (04' South African Durban Poison x an unknown German strain called S.S bred by Mr. Greengenes) in flowering, and then 6x (yet to be sexed) Albert Walker x Fire OG and then 6x (also yet to be sexed) (Fire OG x The White) x (Larry OG bx3 male) that are about two weeks old from seed. I actually started with 12 of the (Fire OG x The White) x (Larry OG bx3 male), but I wanted to narrow it down to 6 of each, so I dropped the 6 weakest initial growers. I'm pretty fortunate to have an outstanding clone op to get my stuff from in SoCal.


----------



## jesushadafender (Aug 30, 2010)

Flowering I have 1 Chemdog Sour Diesel, 2 Sour Bubbles, 2 Grape Punchs from BOG, 3 Dieselrellas, 11 Oger99s, and 35 Ogiesels from Cali Connection

Next Round will be 38 Chemdog Sour Diesels, 1 Bruce Banner #5, 1 Alien OG, 1 4SD, 2 SSSDH, 12 glass slippers, 11 Oger99, 9 Blue Moon Rocks, and like 8 Grape Punch Pheno #4 (Bubblegum Keeper Pheno).


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 30, 2010)

haha, great stuff, everything..

pics soon, harvest in 6 days


----------



## Shrubs First (Sep 7, 2010)

Harvested the ISS on their 68th day.







They stink soo much! This camera and image don't really do it justice at all,
there is a ton of purple on the buds too, the past week has really brought out
a lot of colors. it looked like fall for a while 

The next pics are of a Gods Gift x Purps, the same two genetics i grew in the past
have now been bred together and are damn nice.





































They are fattening up really nicely.

I'll have pics of my veggies soon, they are going to be transplanted tonight.


----------



## jesushadafender (Sep 7, 2010)

Lookin good buddy, Im flushing mine as we speak. Ill have to come toke some of those soon as well as some of my SFV OG and Glass Slipper samples


----------



## Shrubs First (Sep 10, 2010)

just a couple more days, I figure I'll be smoking these ISS on tuesday, and they'll be all jarred up by tuesday night.


----------



## jesushadafender (Sep 11, 2010)

Yummy Yummy, hit me up and Ill have some Glass Slipper samples as well as some SFV OG that is quite lovely. Can't wait to smell them ladies!


----------



## NighT0ker (Sep 19, 2010)

Some really nice grows!! You have some skills, nice job.

This is very similar to what I am setting up. I am planning on using a 1000w in a DR120, 8" Wind Tunnel, Phresh Filter. Think I will have any heat issues?

Did you ever get a carbon filter? What size do you use for the DR150? Can you smell anything?

Peace


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 20, 2010)

NighT0ker said:


> Some really nice grows!! You have some skills, nice job.
> 
> This is very similar to what I am setting up. I am planning on using a 1000w in a DR120, 8" Wind Tunnel, Phresh Filter. Think I will have any heat issues?
> 
> ...


 400 cfm is plenty for a 1k, you will more of an issue keeping the room the tent is in cool, then the tent itself. As for a filter, match it's cfm to your fan, so 8" I'm guessing maybe 500-700 cfm, so get a appropriately sized filter. Can't smell a thing with my phresh 6x24" 550cfm in my space, well except when you open it of course.


----------



## herbalize (Sep 23, 2010)

chron! what's the word homie? what you got going off right now?? How long till harvest?? I am dislocated from my culture and desperately need updates on the green revolution. most importantly, did the ISS taste as good as she looked?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 3, 2010)

New projects have happened. Installations have been made, and I finally quit my job to become a full time grower.

In the room I have added one 600 watt HPS, one 12000 btu ductless mini split ac, one 2x4 tray,
I have switched all lights over to 240 via a CAP relay, and I've added a Stealth 200 RO/DI.

With this new setup I'l be flowering 24 plants under 3 600watt HIDS.

The real kicker in all of this, and the reason I have yet again been absent is I have been interviewing in order to take
over as Master Grower for the dispensary Boulder RX here in boulder, I'l be in control of currently 24,000 watts, but possibly
Will be bumpin it up to 42,000, we'll see how the space looks. But yea everybody, it's been hectic with all the applications and
Background checks, but everything should be gravy from here on, pics as soon as I learn to upload straight from my iPhone.

Shrubs


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 3, 2010)

We'll see how this works.

The ac just after installation, before I rearranged the room. If you haven't heard of 
Ductless mini splits, I suggest you look them up, I'd say they are the most ideal unit for home
Growing on a medium to large scale.






And here are a few shots of the space after i installed the lights. The ladies are ChemDog Sour Diesels


















And my closet with my reservoir, stealth 200 RO/DI, and CAP 240 Relay






Water is coming out of the filter at 1ppm. Things are Gettin better and better, pics of the warehouse soon


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, so I am able to upload straight on to here from my iPhone using the photobucket app.
Sick! Now I'l really be able to update much easier! How convenient. Back soon.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice nice, got my eye on these developments for sure.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 3, 2010)

herbalize said:


> chron! what's the word homie? what you got going off right now?? How long till harvest?? I am dislocated from my culture and desperately need updates on the green revolution. most importantly, did the ISS taste as good as she looked?


She tastes great. She just doesn't have that diesel I live for. I must get back on the diesel train.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 3, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> nice nice, got my eye on these developments for sure.


Great to hear SG


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 4, 2010)

Just harvested my shaman x gods gift, some nice big stinky colas, they're lookin great







Currently, I have very little to say positively about this warehouse grow, the people growing before me in here just
Threw up some thousand watts, and put plants under them and called it a grow room. It's pretty pathetic, especially for
My meticulous standards. Here are the pics

Currently, there are 24 thousand watts, with ONE plant under each light.






I will be using 4x8 trays raised up about 17 inches of the ground, with 2 thousand watts
Per 4x8 tray, and 8 plants per tray, that's 4 plants per thowy watt. Il be lookin to harvest
6-8 ounces per plant

IMO all this space is being just wasted, I can't wait to tear this place apart.






And the unorganized wiry fire hazard which is above our heads.






Open for suggestions, but I pretty much have it planned out, this until wenput 18 more thousand watts
In there. I'm not really lookin forward to that...


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 4, 2010)

This is some blabbering from the brochure, but I haven't used an ac this bad ass before, so
Just lettin peeps get this info. GRÜNAIRE!

The Grunaire HX Series inverter technology systems let you reach the desired temperature FASTER, maintain it more accurately, and reduce energy costs. It eliminates the constant compressor start-ups/ shut downs required to maintain the set temperature with traditional technology. It controls compressor rotation speed precisely and adjusts capacity to meet demand, which in turn reduces energy consumption.

Inverter technology allows each system to adjust capacity and cooling output to provide only the required cooling or heating needed at a given time. For example, a 12,000 BTU/h systems will operate more efficiently as a 9,500 if that is all that is required

SEER ratings up to 20.0

All out models exceed the new 13 SEER requirements. And more that a one-third of our HX-Series models qualify to the 2009 energy tax credit.

Check out these Grunaire MiniSplit systems, I'm in love.


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 4, 2010)

Im sure you have your thoughts and plans all detailed out, but if I was going all out in a warehouse grow, Id splurge and get the UnderCurrent system that JackMayOffer runs-- http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f158/60-x-1000-watts-under-current-hydro-20-tons-ac-some-co2-19366/

I think just about everyone would agree 1.5-2 lb's per plant is straight *insane*


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive seen it, under currents are dope. My Homie is gonna try it out, and i might set up a smaller setup
Usin 2 of my thousands, but idk if I wanna commit to the whole warehouse, I'm pretty sure I can hit the 1.5 - 2 lbs
Mark using coco D/W


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 4, 2010)

I have no doubt that you could hit that mark, but veg time is the real kicker. he only vegg'd 2 weeks with the UC system and still ended up with 2 pounders. still having a hard time wrapping my head around that


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, hah. What a huuuuuuge waste of lights they had going. Shit, I'd only put one 1k watt per 4x8 try, just right smack in the middle. So many people use way too many lights for their space. It really is crazy sometimes to look at. You should definitely invest in a cheap light meter and test the light at the outskirts of your area. Then compare it to outside to see what you're fuckin with.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 4, 2010)

2 thousands per 4x8 is pretty standard in the us horticultural grow, I've seen cisco warehouses
Setup very similar to what I'm lookin to do, thousand per 4x4 area, not 4x8. I can have my hoods spaced a good 5-6 feet away and be getting the overlap of lights which I'm tryin to get. That way your not losing much light due to inverse square.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 6, 2010)

Just finished potting 12 of RezDogs 4SD's (ChemDog#4 x Sour Diesel)

They're lookin healthy and ready to take off

Fertilizer consisted of
1.5 Gallons RO/DI water tested 1ppm
11 mL Coco A
11 mL Coco B
24 mL Rhizotonic
3 mL Mayan Microzyme
1 Scoop Great White Premium Mycorrhizae

EC 1.0, pH 5.9, Temp 66F


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 7, 2010)

Some more updates

Just installed a CO2 sensor in the room

Very basic, Hydro Innovations Monitor, turns on at 1300ppm turns off at 1500.
Got it for 300 after taxes at my local hydro store, and they do CO2 refills for 9.99 now.






Temp, humidity, and CO2 all controlled by these two little guys.






They were 13-14 inches when I flowered them on the first. Now they're 20-21






I just love seeing the 3 HIDS all in a row like this.






A little PK deficiency, I switched to cannazyme instead of Hygrozyme because it's a 0-2-1 and should add that little extra.






8 lovely ladies






Feeding was as follows
16 gallons water
150 mL coco A
150 mL coco B
150 mL cannazyme
60 mL Rhizotonic
30 mL humboldt honey hydro carbs

pH 5.9 EC 1.4 temp 67F

Questions?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone else enjoy sitting in their room just reading and admiring?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 10, 2010)

Fed the flowers tonight,

16 gallons RO/DI
150 mL coco a
150 mL coco b
150 mL Cannazyme
30 mL humboldt honey
30 mL Mayan mycrozyme

pH 6.0, EC 1.6, temp 66F


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 10, 2010)

Day 10 flowering

IMG]


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 10, 2010)

Markings from Thrips which are now deceased


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 11, 2010)

They're really taking the feedings well.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They just look so thin rite now, I wanna see some donkey dicks on there shrubs lol


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 11, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> They just look so thin rite now, I wanna see some donkey dicks on there shrubs lol


These will be my biggest yet. No question


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm makin headway in the warehouse, it's really lookin better and better


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 12, 2010)

both rooms are lookin great. how many plants total in each room? two 1000's in your place right?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 13, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> both rooms are lookin great. how many plants total in each room? two 1000's in your place right?


Thanks NB, the flowering room at my house will have 24 plants at capacity, and I'm runnin 3 600 watts rather than thousands.

At the warehouse there will be 156 flowering plants under 24,000 watts.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 13, 2010)

Spent about 4 hours pruning these bushes last night. I took a ton foliage off and you can't even really tell. You can notice when comparing to other unpruned plants. But I'm excited to see the productivity off the pruned ladies.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 14, 2010)

Had to grab a dehumidifier, night time humidity was killing me.

Grabbed a 70 pint/day frigidaire unit which has been beasting through my room.
Humidity is now constantly 35%-40% in the flower room






Day 14 flower, or week 2 day 7

The plants have grown to 30 inches so far, I figure they'll get to about 38 inches.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 17, 2010)

Week 3 day 3

I went out of town for a couple days, left for Austin on Friday and just got back tonight, when I left the plants were about 32-33 inches, now they're 35-37 and looking better than ever. A nice constant environment and this controlled supplement CO2 has played a major role in this newly seen growth, remember I flowered these plants at 12-13 inches.







Pics of the veggies and more of the warehouse tomorrow


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 17, 2010)

Temps have been thus

73-78 with 35-45 rh lights on

65-68 with 45-55 rh lights out

Average EC during feedings has been 1.0-1.4
pH 5.8-6.0


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 18, 2010)

Nother day in paradise. Things are looking really great over here.

















































Thanks for peepin


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

The veg room at the warehouse. I fabricated the walls using galvanized metal studs. And then drilling
Purple board (fungus/moisture resistant drywall) to it, and then stapling and tape sealing panda poly to it.

The door will be sealed using velcro tape and and i will be overlapping all poly edges by 12 inches to ensure a fully sealed environment.







I will be constructing raised beds, one 4x8 to veg 40 plants, and one 4x4 to house 2-3 mothers. Two 1kw mh's will provide the light in this 10x12 space.







Shes gettin closed in, il be finishdd with the walls today, and will hopefully start on the beds today or tomorrow. Its great having this as my full time job


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

Week 3 day 5
My place is still showing crazy growth every day.

Remember, i flowered these at 12-13 inches.







This top has to be almost 40 inches tall!






This one 38






Another 38






The rest are about 35-36 inches tall.

Last feeding was 1.2 EC, just added my first round of PK boost with it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

Twelve ResDog 4SD's vegging for the next few weeks. Probably veg until theyre 12-14 inches like
The chemsourdiesels.






4 Pre 98 Bubba Kush












4 Headband






I also have 2 Schrom, and a Sour Kush.

All are canditates and will be scrutinized to be hopeful mothers.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 19, 2010)

Have learned so much from you and love that you finally have the position you deserve.....looks awesome as always my friend

Namaste' and again thanx


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ladies are startin to bud up now whohoo. damn wish I could get ahold of that resdog sour d strain! Your harvesting everything month now or still every 2?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 19, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Have learned so much from you and love that you finally have the position you deserve.....looks awesome as always my friend
> 
> Namaste' and again thanx


I highly appreciate the words, and I'm so excited because this past years worth of practice has really taught me a lot of things I thought I knew. Its only the beginning.




Someguy15 said:


> Ladies are startin to bud up now whohoo. damn wish I could get ahold of that resdog sour d strain! Your harvesting everything month now or still every 2?


Yes sir, I have a great source on a wide variety of strains. Including a whole resdog section, so Im really trying to make the most of it.
I will be harvesting once a month, this new construction has set me back again on the whole perpetual, i had two harvests in 2 months, giving me a total of 20 ounces in two months, which worked out well. But when im rockin the fully perpetual here in my newly designed room with all the great new equipment, i should be pullin a pound and a half per month just out of this room at my house.


The warehouse on the other hand...hehe, that place will deserve it's own thread.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

Finished the 4x8 raised bed for the warehouse. Thought id show the specs.

The 4x4 legs are 17" tall, allowing for an inch gap between the
drain of the tray and a standard 5 gallon bucket to catch run off.

I think it only took me 30 minutes to put together, very simple, very efficient.






And the tray rests perfectly






I think I will be placing a multiple shelved rack on the opposite wall with
my generations of veggies/clones being stacked. For lighting i will be adding another
1000 watt, and using T5HO racks for the clones/veggies


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 20, 2010)

You may want to add some angle braces from the 4x4 to the 2x4 to add stability to the table. This is permanent,correct? Will this table be holding a lot of weight? Looks good, sick space to be able to grow.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> You may want to add some angle braces from the 4x4 to the 2x4 to add stability to the table. This is permanent,correct? Will this table be holding a lot of weight? Looks good, sick space to be able to grow.


It's really quite stable, i got up on it and comfortably walked around all over it.

It'll be holding 72 veggies in 5x5's


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hope you don't think I am criticizing you building skills, I am not. I just want you to have a durable table, and for @ $20 that thing would not budge.http://www.hardwarestore.com/CartView.aspx?productID=63817


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

No probs, a little bowing in the middle of the tray mighr occur, but this thing aint budging.


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> No probs, a little bowing in the middle of the tray mighr occur, but this thing aint budging.


 I just added a link to previous post, they are 69 cents each and you need 12. Can't hurt. Anyways, good luck.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 20, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> I just added a link to previous post, they are 69 cents each and you need 12. Can't hurt. Anyways, good luck.


Noted. Thanks for the info


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

Week 3 day 7 in the office.

Due to my cheap ass not wanting to buy the CannaBoost,
I have been using Humboldt Honey which is basically molasses.
Molasses, being extremely high in calcium has locked out Magnesium,
not very significantly, but there is some slight margin curling and miscolorations.

I have now purchased BioBoost because i still dont want to pay 120 a liter for some
Sugar extract. So i payed 95 for a carbohydrate additive which should hopefully correct
This.













Im puttin together the shelf in the Warehouse veg room, and just picked up
2 designer 4foot 4 bulb T5HO fixtures and will be attaching them.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

Bud Candy is really good for carbs. I still wholeheartedly think you needa take out that middle light and save some money Pretty damn sure your buds will come out just as good.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Bud Candy is really good for carbs. I still wholeheartedly think you needa take out that middle light and save some money Pretty damn sure your buds will come out just as good.


No way, 2 600's for a 4x6 area? Which would we prefer, 50 watts/sqaure foot, 75 watts/square foot. 75 is as standard as it gets in the professional horticulture world.

Bud Candy's main sugar component is molasses, like carbo load by AN, which is the same as Humboldt Honey. 
I would have similar problems.

I appreciate the input tho.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> No way, 2 600's for a 4x6 area? Which would we prefer, 50 watts/sqaure foot, 75 watts/square foot. 75 is as standard as it gets in the professional horticulture world.
> 
> Bud Candy's main sugar component is molasses, like carbo load by AN, which is the same as Humboldt Honey.
> I would have similar problems.
> ...


Suit yourself  Just trying to save ya money. I'd recommend at the very least to use just two next grow and compare buds and weight. I'd put money on that middle light not doin much for the cost. I recommend Bud Candy because my hydro store owner who has tested all the carb supplements claims Bud Candy is best. And he is far from an AN fan. I've used it now too and can say it works very well.

Happy growing.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

Im sure he is. There are no absolutes, and no bests. Only what works for individuals. 

I do not go around claiming anything is the best, giving people suggestions to use them. 
I reall appreciate your attempt at helping, but really, think about if, im experiencing nute lock
Out due to a product why would i try to remedy it with a similar product.

As for the 2 light experiment, ive been growing under two lights for over a year in case you havent read
That far back. I added this 3rd light like 3 weeks ago and this is actually the "experiment".


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Im sure he is. There are no absolutes, and no bests. Only what works for individuals.
> 
> I do not go around claiming anything is the best, giving people suggestions to use them.
> I reall appreciate your attempt at helping, but really, think about if, im experiencing nute lock
> ...


Well, obviously you need to flush before you do anything. Then if you're looking for a carb product, I suggest Bud Candy. The owner is a friend of mine and when you test things side-by-side I think you can get a pretty damn good grasp of which product works best. Most products in the same category carry a lot of the same stuff, but it isn't all the same: e.g. Hygrozyme, Cannazym, Sensizyme.

And I hadn't read back that far, sorry. Right on for the experiment.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

Bud candy will cause the same lockout as humboldt honey. That is the problem.

Too much calcium due to molasses locks out magnesium, canna coco nutes arent balanced 
to have molasses incorporated in to it, i might as well switch to AN. Barf.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Bud candy will cause the same lockout as humboldt honey. That is the problem.
> 
> Too much calcium due to molasses locks out magnesium, canna coco nutes arent balanced
> to have molasses incorporated in to it, i might as well switch to AN. Barf.


I hear ya. I use Canna Coco nutes with Canna Coco and use Bud Candy just fine. And I know the person that feeds the plant isn't a variable that matters to the plant. Could be the strain or other additives or amount, of course. I never use the recommended dosage of anything.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool man to each their own.

I couldn't be happier i actually bought the CannaBoost,
No joke these CSD's didn't look this good until today, the day
after my first use.

But really, my energy bill was 150/month for the past year, i added a new
1400 watt ac, and a 600 watt HPS and my bill was 180 this last month,
In my opinion, $30 a month extra spent, trying to get an extra half pound every 
month of the year seems to be a rock solid investment.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 21, 2010)

great upgrades shrubs! +rep if i can


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 21, 2010)

For sure, man. 30$ is quite a bit cheaper than I thought it would be. Glad to hear it's workin out


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 22, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> great upgrades shrubs! +rep if i can


Fuzzy! How ya been dude, glad to see you found your way back in. Thanks for the remarks,
Both grow shows are really coming along, my warehouse fliwer room, and my home office flower roo
are only like 6 days apart, so I cant wait to compare crops.



LiveHigh said:


> For sure, man. 30$ is quite a bit cheaper than I thought it would be. Glad to hear it's workin out


Ya definitely. Its so worth it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 23, 2010)

The warehouse, flowering week 5 day 1



















Gettin there. We'll see what we can do with it!


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 23, 2010)

That is so sweet! Are all your plants in soil? I, for some reason, thought you were doing hydro.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 23, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> That is so sweet! Are all your plants in soil? I, for some reason, thought you were doing hydro.


I run coco in my office space, and have been for a year.

I came in to this warehouse and my predecessors had their plants in sunshine #4,
which Im really not a fan of. So once my crop is being run Il be in coco at the warehouse,
running a lot more plants. 155 flowering at a time


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 23, 2010)

what strain is in the warehouse and how long do you veg for? also did you top them?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 24, 2010)

We got some Pre98 Bubba Kush, Sour Kush, Headband, Schrom, and some Jackie Onassis.

Vegged for 5 weeks, hopin for 6-8 zips per plant


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 24, 2010)

Office room, week 4 day 3 flowering































Theyre so very healthy. The 4SD's will be joining them in the flower room shortly.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 24, 2010)

Things keep goin this way and il have colas longer than my arms


----------



## jesushadafender (Oct 25, 2010)

So glad my genetics are rocking for you dude. Lovely detailed log of all the escapades around. Setup at the warehouse is looking far nicer bro, Ill make it in there before I take off, or try anyway. Everything looks on point, Im impressed. You will have buds easily as large as your arms with those flower clusters forming nice, neat, THC glazed colas  - Clearwater Genetics-


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 25, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> So glad my genetics are rocking for you dude. Lovely detailed log of all the escapades around. Setup at the warehouse is looking far nicer bro, Ill make it in there before I take off, or try anyway. Everything looks on point, Im impressed. You will have buds easily as large as your arms with those flower clusters forming nice, neat, THC glazed colas  - Clearwater Genetics-


Haha, ya for sure, well if you get a chance to make it up tomorrow. Dont hesitate.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 26, 2010)

The warehouse veg room is coming along. The whole place is just
So dirty, i feel like i need to clean everytime im there. I really just 
Need to take it one project/day at a time and it will eventually be how
I need it to be.

Anyways, i put together the shelf and attached the T5's to it, and its ready
To hold some transitional clones until their ready to veg under halides. Each
Tray can hold 70.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 26, 2010)

Repotted my 4SD's and popped em in to flower, theyre all 10-11 inches,
And i figure if their anything like my current chem sour diesels theyll probaby
End up around 36-40 inches.

All 8 had roots identical to this. Based on root systems they are ready to blast off!!












Blast off


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 26, 2010)

The Chem Sour Diesels (CSD's) are on week 4 day 5, and looking so healthy!
The nug structure looks nice, and the trichome production hasn't been slacking either.































They're movin along mighty fine.


----------



## Sub Zero (Oct 26, 2010)

Holy shit!!!! Subbed!


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 27, 2010)

Sub Zero said:


> Holy shit!!!! Subbed!


Nice to have you, big things are on the horizon


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 27, 2010)

Fed the office room today

16 gallons water
8 mL / gal Coco A
8 mL / gal Coco B
4 mL / gal Cannazyme
4 mL / gal Hygrozyme
2 mL / gal Mayan Microzyme
12 mL / gal CannaBoost
4 mL / gal Rhizotonic
3 mL / gal Ginormous 

EC 1.5, pH 6.0, teml 64F


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking great, man! Just to throw this out there cause I noticed it ya usin all those enzyme supplements: hydro owner friend tested Hygrozyme, Cannazym, and Sensizyme side-by-side using Coco and found that Cannazym worked best, even though it has less enzyms than Sensizyme.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 27, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Looking great, man! Just to throw this out there cause I noticed it ya usin all those enzyme supplements: hydro owner friend tested Hygrozyme, Cannazym, and Sensizyme side-by-side using Coco and found that Cannazym worked best, even though it has less enzyms than Sensizyme.


Interesting, Ralph B. the Canna Rep of North America told me Canna had better results using Hygrozyme
at a 50/50 ratio with Cannazyme. Hygrozyme is the professionals choice, definitely the most concentrated
and unique cleaning agent out there.

Not shootin you down or anything, but Im goin with Canna and my past results.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 27, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Interesting, Ralph B. the Canna Rep of North America told me Canna had better results using Hygrozyme
> at a 50/50 ratio with Cannazyme. Hygrozyme is the professionals choice, definitely the most concentrated
> and unique cleaning agent out there.
> 
> Not shootin you down or anything, but Im goin with Canna and my past results.


Don't gotta worry about shootin me down, bro. I'm confident with what I use and have had fantastic results, so was just tellin' ya what I heard to make me use it. If you wanna use three diff enzyme supplements, go for it


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 27, 2010)

Mayan microzyme is a bacterial complex, innoculate my friend. 
What does your hydro store owner friend use for his beneficial microbes and
mycorrhizae? How bout his Fulvic acid supplement what else did he side by side?

No offense, but if I thought a different product would be superior to another I would
most likely incorporate it into my feeding schedule. Its my job, i see and observe products in use.
There are many dispensaries with many operations, many of which don't grow the same or think
they have the secret key to enducing the plant to flower harder or faster or whatever other bogus
Info they've been fed.

Most of these grows are sub par, such as the grow i stepped into and am now working my ass off to 
get back in to an efficient and healthy growing environment. They focus too much on these gimmicks and the big picture really evaporates. 

Honestly i guess what I'm really sayin is apply your knowledge to your style and growing method, but your style and mine are not the same.

Cannazyme is an light enzymatic formula, not a high enzyme count, but it is also a PK supplement.

Hygrozyme is a heavy enzymatic formula, containing an innumerable count. I've never seen a count on the enzymes contained in Hygrozyme, and its expensive as hell to get a count.

Both of these products contain no microorganisms and no bacteria, they are meant for sterile environments as well as non sterile. 

Mayan microzyme is a bacterial enzymatic complex containing a very high CFU count of several bacterias which as we all know help break down and digest the heavier nutes which our fertilizers contain. Without bacterias in the rhizome organics doesnt work.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Smoke a joint and relax, bro. 
I'm not telling you this shit because I think I'm a better grower than you or that you're doing anything wrong. I'm just giving you information I've been given, that I've had success with, so you can do what you want with - even if it's nothing.

I can tell you're someone who feels very accomplished in growing and would rather give info than receive it, so I'll let you do your thing.

To answer your question, though, we use Canna A/B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, and Roots Organic Oregonism for veg. And have amazing roots and vegetative growth. That's the only reason why I suggested it, thought who would want to buy more products than they need?


----------



## anomolies (Oct 28, 2010)

quick question.. What exactly is your business and how is a 24,000 watt grow legal? (not familiar with CO laws).


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Smoke a joint and relax, bro.
> I'm not telling you this shit because I think I'm a better grower than you or that you're doing anything wrong. I'm just giving you information I've been given, that I've had success with, so you can do what you want with - even if it's nothing.
> *
> I can tell you're someone who feels very accomplished in growing and would rather give info than receive it, so I'll let you do your thing.*
> ...




Observant, I like that. Oregonism isn't concentrated enough IMO. And really you havent given any "info" you've knit picked and told me what products your hydro store owning friend had success
With in side by sides which is hardly from a Hort textbook. They're products... Does your hydro store owning friend wipe his ass with charmin or puffs? Thats about as relevant.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

anomolies said:


> quick question.. What exactly is your business and how is a 24,000 watt grow legal? (not familiar with CO laws).


I have 60 patients and can grow 360 plants.. I supply a dispensary with 70% of their herb. Its legal because i have the patients and a sales tax license.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

For sure. I can even tell after I read my posts that they come off a little wrong. Your plants look great, and you obviously know your shit. I think my hydro guy wipes his ass with bud leaves, but I'm not sure


----------



## anomolies (Oct 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I have 60 patients and can grow 360 plants.. I supply a dispensary with 70% of their herb. Its legal because i have the patients and a sales tax license.


ah, i was reading through first few pages and didn't see you mention that. That's pretty insane though.

Is it easy to setup a legal grow op like that in CO or do you have to go through a lot of paperwork bullshit and license fees?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

anomolies said:


> ah, i was reading through first few pages and didn't see you mention that. That's pretty insane though.
> 
> Is it easy to setup a legal grow op like that in CO or do you have to go through a lot of paperwork bullshit and license fees?


Haha, ya a lot has changed since the first few pages..

Well, the state has a moratorium on new dispensaries and grow operations until july 31st
2011, so nothong new can be started til then and no one will know if theyre even
Approved until then. Sooo ya. Limbo to the max, but we have all our applications in, background checks are done,
We've inspectors checking our numbers, equipment, electrical, fire safety, HVAC, blah blah..

Im basically a horticultural engineer with the variety of work im performing.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> For sure. I can even tell after I read my posts that they come off a little wrong. Your plants look great, and you obviously know your shit. I think my hydro guy wipes his ass with bud leaves, but I'm not sure


Peace man, you've got nice plants and a good looking grow,
I'l enjoy checking on it, as im sure you'll enjoy checking mine


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Definitely. If you got any spider mite advice, i'm all ears btw  Little fuckers are driving me nuts. Tried making an SNS for em. Tried a different product named omnicide. Foggered the room. And just put up Hot Shot No-Pest strips. And I still don't think I'm rid of them yet.

edit: oops, forgot I've tried ladybugs too. The omnicide definitely helped and the ladybugs help. It just seems like I knocked them back down to when they first started, but not gone.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

I use Azamax every 3rd feed. Just mix it in as if it is a fertilizer. 2-3 ml / gal for prevention,
10-15 mL / gal if you have an infestation.

I also foliar every 4th day with a mix of Ed Rosenthols Herbal Pesticide/Fungacide, Rhizotonic, and Einstein Oil. 

I stay bug free. And when i do get bugs (i had signs of thrips a few pages back) i erradicated them before i even
saw an actual bug, i saw markings on a few leaves, but not in weeks.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

Week 4 day 7, and Week 1 day 3 1800 watt home office

Peep the production


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I use Azamax every 3rd feed. Just mix it in as if it is a fertilizer. 2-3 ml / gal for prevention,
> 10-15 mL / gal if you have an infestation.
> 
> I also foliar every 4th day with a mix of Ed Rosenthols Herbal Pesticide/Fungacide, Rhizotonic, and Einstein Oil.
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the info  I'll give it a try if these 2 packs of ladybugs I just ran out and got after I last posted don't work.

Plants are looking amazing btw!


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 28, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info  I'll give it a try if these 2 packs of ladybugs I just ran out and got after I last posted don't work.
> 
> Plants are looking amazing btw!


Ya, ladybugs will eat the eggs of the mites but it's difficult for them to eat as fast as the mites
reproduce, every 3 days they can double or triple in numbers if not kept strictly in check. I'd 
suggest getting on the mites really hard. Good luck though, mites are one of the worst.


----------



## LiveHigh (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel like a murderer now. I wasn't sure whether my Hotshot No-Pest strips would kill ladybugs or not, though I knew there was a pretty damn good chance. It just didn't list it on the label, so I crossed my fingers. Now, my area is a graveyard of two packs of ladybugs...going to have to go out and get Azamax and Einstein oil now.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 29, 2010)

Ahhh! Oh no, well you learned that hard and fast! 

Azamax is a great product, it costs an arm tho. The Eds are a great inexpensive method, although
they dont have the systemic properties of the Azamax they are a bargain.


----------



## jesushadafender (Oct 29, 2010)

Live high, Hot shot strips are the way to go in my opinion if your in veg and dont want to screw around. They'll pretty much nuke all bugs in the room within a day, not the most natural but they work excellent. Azamax should be in every gardeners arsenol as a GREAT preventative. I've had mites 2 times from a fluke and they were eradicated in hours with the no pest strips


----------



## notoriousb (Oct 29, 2010)

the same active ingredient 'azadirachtin' in Azamax is also in Mite-Rid at a higher concentrate and at $45 a bottle so a little cheaper too. one application took care of them and we get these fucked up super mites in northern cal that are immune to just about everything under the sun.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 30, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> the same active ingredient 'azadirachtin' in Azamax is also in Mite-Rid at a higher concentrate and at $45 a bottle so a little cheaper too. one application took care of them and we get these fucked up super mites in northern cal that are immune to just about everything under the sun.


Nice input, affordable alternatives are always a plus.

How you been notorious.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 30, 2010)

The Max Fan 6 inches were just released! Had mine pre ordered and now its beasting through
my office room with a Can 50.. The new Max has a control switch with 3 speed settings, very 
effective, got the fan and the filter for $250 at the local hydro store. What a sale


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 30, 2010)

sleek looking fan..how many CFM's on full blast?


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 30, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> sleek looking fan..how many CFM's on full blast?


330 cfm on high, 270 on mid, 210 on low, pretty nice imo. I keep it on low-mid while
Im home because it is loud, and slip it on high when im away to make sure no smell.


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 30, 2010)

Week 6 day 1 in the warehouse.





































The Sour Kush






Room for more


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 31, 2010)

They are really really getting huge, Id say maybe another 21-28 days. Il start checkin
The trichomes shortly.


----------



## jesushadafender (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great man, those sour kush's are looking especially niceeee. Snap a few schrom pics for me, im curious


----------



## Shrubs First (Oct 31, 2010)

Il snap those tomorrow, on my way to Hot
Rize tonight!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2010)

Week 1 day 7 for the 4SD's

They look very healthy, they are in the midst of a great
transition from veg to flower, growing about an inch per day












They were 11-12 inches when i flowered em, now theyre about 17


----------



## notoriousb (Nov 1, 2010)

Mmm gonna have a bit to trim in a couple weeks


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2010)

notoriousb said:


> Mmm gonna have a bit to trim in a couple weeks


Hopin for 12 pounds off these 24 plants. Thatd be a pound per light which is weak, yes. But is better than what they were getting before me, and is not counting as one of my grows. I should be hitting 1.5-2 lbs per light when im rollin my perpetual.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Hopin for 12 pounds off these 24 plants. Thatd be a pound per light which is weak, yes. But is better than what they were getting before me, and is not counting as one of my grows. I should be hitting 1.5-2 lbs per light when im rollin my perpetual.


 hand triming all of that or u guys have a machine? I'd like to grab something but really can't justify it until I have 2+ lb harvests

also those new max fan 6" are badass with the speed control. wish I could find even info anywhere, seems like there is nothing online about them. would have grabbed that over my 8" max but what you gonna do.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> hand triming all of that or u guys have a machine? I'd like to grab something but really can't justify it until I have 2+ lb harvests
> 
> also those new max fan 6" are badass with the speed control. wish I could find even info anywhere, seems like there is nothing online about them. would have grabbed that over my 8" max but what you gonna do.


Hand trimming, this is high quality meds, we charge that extra dollar per gram but what are peeps gonna say? 
Theres not a leaf on there and we have a 200x digi scope hooked up to a large monitor at the dispensary, the patients
will see if theres busted trichomes, dead mites, fungi, and all other unwanted particulate.

"The finest qualities of our nature, like the bloom on fruits, can be preserved only by the most delicate handling." -Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2010)

And ya i was blown away (figuratively) when i saw the 6" max fan


----------



## Illumination (Nov 1, 2010)

Well as always an awesome looking and informative garden...and you my friend seem busy and happy...awesome

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2010)

And a big thanks to Illumination.

Here are the Schrom pics you were asking about, and i got one of the Jackie O

Shroomy's Schrom












Jackie Onassis


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 2, 2010)

hey man i like your grow. i have been growing organical, which i know you aren't, in roots organic soil but have heard so much about coco i have been thinking of switching to coco. my question is- you said earlier that you only water every 3-4 days and that is less than i water in roots soil(whick has some coco in it). i was wondering do you think im guna have to increase my watering frequency if i go coco?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 2, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> hey man i like your grow. i have been growing organical, which i know you aren't, in roots organic soil but have heard so much about coco i have been thinking of switching to coco. my question is- you said earlier that you only water every 3-4 days and that is less than i water in roots soil(whick has some coco in it). i was wondering do you think im guna have to increase my watering frequency if i go coco?


Increased amount per application yes, increased frequency, no. I water every 3-4 days during veg. 
The first 3 weeks of flower I am pretty strict about every 3rd day, and after that its every other day.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 4, 2010)

Chem Sour Diesels Week 5 Day 7
4SD's Week 2 Day 3











































Bring it!


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking fantastic man, cant wait to puff on some of that Schrom nug. How are you liking the Chem Sour D's? She'll really start packing on weight and really wont stop. Cant wait to see how the 4sd's do. Im personally very curious about them


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 4, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> Looking fantastic man, cant wait to puff on some of that Schrom nug. How are you liking the Chem Sour D's? She'll really start packing on weight and really wont stop. Cant wait to see how the 4sd's do. Im personally very curious about them


Just being patient. If thats the case these should get huge. Ive got a pretty thick canopy goin on in the crib right now and ive never had this light spacing ability. Not to mention CO2 is dialed in to between 1300-1500 ppm all damn day. I should be smashing some records. Temps dialed to 76-78 day 65-68 night, humidity is 45%-50% constant. No fluctuations, this is also something ive tried to achieve for so long but could not do. Theres really nothin else i can think to improve physically in the room.

Having said that, I'm still working to refine my techniques and enhance my knowledge, I'm currently working on a plant disease diagnosis manifesto of sorts, it will be incorporated with my method of thorough documentation of mechanical, physical, environmental, and chemical factors on each plant. Using such documentation, one is able to use deductive reasoning on what is the true illness of the plant. Diagnosis with only a limited recorded knowledge leading up to plant damage is quite a low probability. I hope to help organize and minimalize these issues. Whether the disease is Biotic or Abiotic, my method should deduce the problem.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Just being patient. If thats the case these should get huge. Ive got a pretty thick canopy goin on in the crib right now and ive never had this light spacing ability. Not to mention CO2 is dialed in to between 1300-1500 ppm all damn day. I should be smashing some records. Temps dialed to 76-78 day 65-68 night, humidity is 45%-50% constant. No fluctuations, this is also something ive tried to achieve for so long but could not do. Theres really nothin else i can think to improve physically in the room.
> 
> Having said that, I'm still working to refine my techniques and enhance my knowledge, I'm currently working on a plant disease diagnosis manifesto of sorts, it will be incorporated with my method of thorough documentation of mechanical, physical, environmental, and chemical factors on each plant. Using such documentation, one is able to use deductive reasoning on what is the true illness of the plant. Diagnosis with only a limited recorded knowledge leading up to plant damage is quite a low probability. I hope to help organize and minimalize these issues. Whether the disease is Biotic or Abiotic, my method should deduce the problem.


AWESOME!! I can't wait for it!!!

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 5, 2010)

For sure dude, that was my main goal with my room that I built as well, it's really quite amazing to see an idea grow and finally become what we have now. The canopy is starting to thicken up and if I were you I would get ready for stakes or some type of support for her. I found that she produces ridiculously strong stems but even with that strong stem base for her colas she needs a little help. Lol like I said she really didnt seem to stop beefing up as long as you keep tossing her nutes. Chunky Chunk nuggets,mmmhm


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 6, 2010)

Week 6 day 2 action

Nice and steady like a healthy sativa!












Nice Khola!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 6, 2010)

Lookin like they are moving along nicely, how many weeks u letting these sativas go?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 6, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin like they are moving along nicely, how many weeks u letting these sativas go?


Rez suggests 10-11 weeks and they are looking like it. I'm holding on to my seat.

I've been dosing the hell out of em with CannaBoost at 15 mL / Gal. And their aroma
has really taken off and growth has taken off as well. Hoping for some real forearms.


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 6, 2010)

Id say 70 days, thats when I tookem down anyway. They look like some very nice colas dude


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 7, 2010)

Some trichome porn


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 8, 2010)

Week 6 Day 4, Week 2 Day 7
[video=youtube;mOMxZDEal0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOMxZDEal0Q[/video]

Tryin to capture some video with the iPhone, not as good as the pictures.


----------



## LiveHigh (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet...that video really showed how awesome your setup is. Props


----------



## riddleme (Nov 8, 2010)

lookin good there shrubs, love the semi pro thing


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 9, 2010)

riddleme said:


> lookin good there shrubs, love the semi pro thing


It's pretty much there, its a very simple sealed room. Thanks.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the trics all over the leaves, great for hash butter oil whatever one fancies. I'm amazed how much those plants filled out, I remember when they were just lil guys. Is the sativa influence the reason they look so lengthy and small when starting flowering but then blow up into these huge monsters? Not very experianced with the sativas personally.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Love the trics all over the leaves, great for hash butter oil whatever one fancies. I'm amazed how much those plants filled out, I remember when they were just lil guys. Is the sativa influence the reason they look so lengthy and small when starting flowering but then blow up into these huge monsters? Not very experianced with the sativas personally.


Ya, I even underestimated them! A few weeks back (like week 3) I was saying they would
max at 38-40 inches (I flowered them at 12-14) and they are finishing at 46-48................

These 8x 4SD's I have flowering I placed in at 10-12 inches and its week 3 day 2 they are 
already 30-32 inches and on par with the Chem Sour D's. It's pretty intense growth, not really
sparse, so I know they aren't stretching from too little light, it's just these sativa hybrid genetics
that really blast the plants off. At peak points of these sativa stretch's (weeks 2-4/5) I've recorded
them growing easily 2 inches a day.

Now the buds should fill out nicely, and we'll all have a good time!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 10, 2010)

Let the good times roll!

Week 6 day 6























































Week 3 day 2


----------



## Illumination (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Shrubs I wanna job in your green heaven!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 10, 2010)

Interviews are goin down in about 60-70 days. Once we have the right numbers of plants
goin on in the warehouse I'll need an assistant.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Interviews are goin down in about 60-70 days. Once we have the right numbers of plants
> goin on in the warehouse I'll need an assistant.


Aww man thanx but kinda nailed down here for now...but my girl is tired of her current job and is a RN so anything is possible but would be a little farther off than that timetable


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Interviews are goin down in about 60-70 days. Once we have the right numbers of plants
> goin on in the warehouse I'll need an assistant.


 If only I lived in Col I'd be there for that interview homie. Can't believe how much of a passion for growing I've developed in the last year.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

Sink is installed! We finally have running water in the warehouse!

And i installed a pressurized pre rinse on the sink so i can clean out my 
Reservoirs pretty much effortlessly


----------



## SL2 (Nov 13, 2010)

First class set up brother! and stainless to...


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

SL2 said:


> First class set up brother! and stainless to...


Thanks man, I'm real happy to have it in there, it's sick.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

are those hydrofarm radiant reflectors?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> are those hydrofarm radiant reflectors?


In the warehouse we have Radiants, in my office I have Daystars, and if I would have been
there when they bought the equipment for the warehouse we'd have Daystars in there too...
Along with electronic ballasts and a better arrangement of lights. We will be re arranging the 
lights after these plants are chopped.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

Chem Sour D's Week 7 day 2, 4SD's week 3 day 4


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> In the warehouse we have Radiants, in my office I have Daystars, and if I would have been
> there when they bought the equipment for the warehouse we'd have Daystars in there too...
> Along with electronic ballasts and a better arrangement of lights. We will be re arranging the
> lights after these plants are chopped.


jus curious as to why you like the daystar better than the radiant as i just ordered a radiant 6'' for my 600w lumatek to light my 5x5 secret jardin tent, i thought the radiant would have a better square footprint. what are your thoughts? do you think the 600w in the radiant will be able to spread enough light through the entire 5x5? just really wanted to ask you as you have experience with this product.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> jus curious as to why you like the daystar better than the radiant as i just ordered a radiant 6'' for my 600w lumatek to light my 5x5 secret jardin tent, i thought the radiant would have a better square footprint. what are your thoughts? do you think the 600w in the radiant will be able to spread enough light through the entire 5x5? just really wanted to ask you as you have experience with this product.


On the contrary, the slimmer tighter fit of the Daystar around the bulb actually "throws" the light
and creates broader spread, whereas the Radiant, being so large "catches" the light and directs it
downward. So if lightspread is the want, Daystar is your hood, if you are more for the penetration,
Radiant is your hood.

Edit:
In the charts I see from Hydrofarm, the Daystar has almost twice the spread.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> On the contrary, the slimmer tighter fit of the Daystar around the bulb actually "throws" the light
> and creates broader spread, whereas the Radiant, being so large "catches" the light and directs it
> downward. So if lightspread is the want, Daystar is your hood, if you are more for the penetration,
> Radiant is your hood.
> ...


thats interesting, makes since. do you think im going to have enough spread for a 5x5 tent? what kind of spread do you get with your radiants


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

Should be fine, although when i ran in a 5x5 tent i had 2 600 watts in daystars... 

But with one 600 you should be hittin a pound in there.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

im thinking i mite jus go with a 4x4 tent right now with the 600w and reflector i have and then upgrade to another 4x4 tent and another 600w later. that way i can have two diff grows goin and two diff strains. instead of having to buy another 600 if i were to get a 5x5 to adequately light it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 13, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> im thinking i mite jus go with a 4x4 tent right now with the 600w and reflector i have and then upgrade to another 4x4 tent and another 600w later. that way i can have two diff grows goin and two diff strains. instead of having to buy another 600 if i were to get a 5x5 to adequately light it.


If you got the space, drop the grow tent and blow up the room.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 13, 2010)

im working in an approx. a 10x30 foot insulated building but it has no heat. and it gets down to the 30's pretty often at night outside in winter. i thought the tent might be a good way of holding in heat and have a closed environment. anyway i could close off a section of the room?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 14, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> im working in an approx. a 10x30 foot insulated building but it has no heat. and it gets down to the 30's pretty often at night outside in winter. i thought the tent might be a good way of holding in heat and have a closed environment. anyway i could close off a section of the room?


The tents aren't insulated and will hold no heat while the lights aren't on. If the building
is too cold in the off cycle, the tents will be as well.. Another problem with the tents
is the high humidity. Flowering in a tent is very hard, low ceilings, high humidity, tough to cool.
There's a lot of factors which dictate this. What are you growing in? Drain to waste? Recirculating system?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> The tents aren't insulated and will hold no heat while the lights aren't on. If the building
> is too cold in the off cycle, the tents will be as well.. Another problem with the tents
> is the high humidity. Flowering in a tent is very hard, low ceilings, high humidity, tough to cool.
> There's a lot of factors which dictate this. What are you growing in? Drain to waste? Recirculating system?


organic soil


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 14, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> organic soil


so what are you gonna do with your runoff?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> so what are you gonna do with your runoff?


i will be hand watering don't expect to have to deal withmuch runoff ill have plastic plates underneath pots to catch excess water.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

so if i don't go with a tent how would i section of part of this building, which is an insulated garage that sits alone from house, so that it is light tight and i can still access the other part of the room during lights off without interrupting them?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 14, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> i will be hand watering don't expect to have to deal withmuch runoff ill have plastic plates underneath pots to catch excess water.


Keep your salts low.



durbanmistyman said:


> so if i don't go with a tent how would i section of part of this building, which is an insulated garage that sits alone from house, so that it is light tight and i can still access the other part of the room during lights off without interrupting them?


Metal Studs from home depot, I built a nice simple "wall" at my warehouse to section off 
my veg room. They go together like an erector set, but on an industrial scale. Cost about
200.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

so you then put dry wall up? how do you access your room? some kind of door? i will try to give you a rough sketch of what im working with if i can upload it.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 14, 2010)

heres is my sketch had to put it in doc format only way it would except it so you may have to open doc to see sketch


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 14, 2010)

Where the ladder is in the first construction pic is where you can see the door frame 
I made.

Once the dry wall is put up I used Velcro tape and did a cut out of the black/white polyethylene
which fit the door and made a plastic door. Just peel it open.

Just realized I had written Polyurethane, not Polyethylene. I confuse the two frequently. But ya
black white Panda Poly is where its at.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 16, 2010)

is there only one SET vertical postion for the bulb on that parabolic hood? or can you move the bulb up & down as you wish?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> is there only one SET vertical postion for the bulb on that parabolic hood? or can you move the bulb up & down as you wish?


I'm not using it, puttin up 2 Daystars with 600's for veg.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought i'd show this bubba kush, wowzas on the eye candy

10 days till chop chop


----------



## SL2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweet!!! love the dark color...Look like it was topped. How tall is it? I have 4 BK going and would like to know what to exspect...One of mine has some puple to the leaves...

Sl2


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

nice man i just germed two femed bubba kush from greenhouse. that plant looks just like the one in picture on attitude of the bubba kush


Shrubs First said:


> Thought i'd show this bubba kush, wowzas on the eye candy
> 
> 10 days till chop chop


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 17, 2010)

Bubbas look fucking great man, thats a true pre `98 bubba kush right thur ma friends.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> Bubbas look fucking great man, thats a true pre `98 bubba kush right thur ma friends.


Serious, it looks just like the pheno that Putz started passing around in the mid 90's


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Sweet!!! love the dark color...Look like it was topped. How tall is it? I have 4 BK going and would like to know what to exspect...One of mine has some puple to the leaves...
> 
> Sl2


Ya she is really pretty, especially in person. She is about 2 feet tall, expecting about 2-3 ounces off her?

But she was vegged for like 5 weeks.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Ya she is really pretty, especially in person. She is about 2 feet tall, expecting about 2-3 ounces off her?
> 
> But she was vegged for like 5 weeks.


from seed or clone and i kind of assumed in the prior post but is that bubba from Greenhouse seeds


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> from seed or clone and i kind of assumed in the prior post but is that bubba from Greenhouse seeds


Clone. Nope, this Bubba is of OG background, with relation to Chem Dog.

Bred for the smell and taste of a Chem with the growth and appearance
of a Kush, they did a sick job, it reeks like a diesel.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

oh! so not the GHS bubba kush dam you had me excited. im pretty sure the bubba kush from GHS has the same gene you are speaking of. i know ghs didnt breed thier kush plants themselves got them from another bank but i cant remember which, but anyways i hope i have a pheno like yours, fingers crossed. and im really just hoping i dont have any hermies


Shrubs First said:


> Clone. Nope, this Bubba is of OG background, with relation to Chem Dog.
> 
> Bred for the smell and taste of a Chem with the growth and appearance
> of a Kush, they did a sick job, it reeks like a diesel.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

oh yea and by the way the other day i was askn you about tour room and how i should go about my setup, well i have decided i am going to be growing somewhere else all together i have decided to setup a dr120 4x4 in my room instead of doing a grow 4 hours away where i realy would be able to take care of them the way i would like, i would have had to have a friend of mine pretty much running it for me and that other person just isn't as into it as me and has barely any grow experienc so the 4x4 will be in my room i sleep in


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> oh! so not the GHS bubba kush dam you had me excited. im pretty sure the bubba kush from GHS has the same gene you are speaking of. i know ghs didnt breed thier kush plants themselves got them from another bank but i cant remember which, but anyways i hope i have a pheno like yours, fingers crossed. and im really just hoping i dont have any hermies


Idk about that. GHS's Bubba is a Bubble Gum cross. We'll see in the finished product though.



durbanmistyman said:


> oh yea and by the way the other day i was askn you about tour room and how i should go about my setup, well i have decided i am going to be growing somewhere else all together i have decided to setup a dr120 4x4 in my room instead of doing a grow 4 hours away where i realy would be able to take care of them the way i would like, i would have had to have a friend of mine pretty much running it for me and that other person just isn't as into it as me and has barely any grow experienc so the 4x4 will be in my room i sleep in


Interesting. I have a 4x4 in my bedroom but it has T5's only (its for mothers), no HIDs, so no cooling is necessary,
only a POS outtake fan, but I'm tellin you its still pretty loud. If you have a 4x4 with an HID in your
bedroom you might not be able to sleep so well. Especially with Oscillating fans and other equip making noise.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Idk about that. GHS's Bubba is a Bubble Gum cross. We'll see in the finished product though.
> 
> ahh yes you are right.
> 
> ...


i know, sound is going to be my biggest issue as i have to keep it unknown to my housemate i have 6'' 435cfm fan for exhaust that will also be pulling air out of room through filter through aircooled hood then out of tent into room. thinking about duct mufflers, possibly building a box around the fan, any other sound reduction ideas, i know i have read a thread on sound reduction in the design&setup section. the fan will be attached to a variable speed controlled thermostat from CAP with seperate day and night temp knobs so im hoping the fan won't have to run over half power to keep the tent below 80 during lights on.do you think to much hot air is going to collect in my room with door closed? i have a window i could exhaust air out of but it would need to look non-suspicious from outside. any suggestions on any of this? im open.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 17, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> i know, sound is going to be my biggest issue as i have to keep it unknown to my housemate i have 6'' 435cfm fan for exhaust that will also be pulling air out of room through filter through aircooled hood then out of tent into room. thinking about duct mufflers, possibly building a box around the fan, any other sound reduction ideas, i know i have read a thread on sound reduction in the design&setup section. the fan will be attached to a variable speed controlled thermostat from CAP with seperate day and night temp knobs so im hoping the fan won't have to run over half power to keep the tent below 80 during lights on.do you think to much hot air is going to collect in my room with door closed? i have a window i could exhaust air out of but it would need to look non-suspicious from outside. any suggestions on any of this? im open.


Wow, sounds a little risky man, Idk if there is fool-proof advice for a situation such as this.

That fan makes a hell of a sound when it turns on, if anyone is walking past your bedroom
door or near the room when that thing flicks on or off, its gonna be known. Is your housemate
regularly home? Do you share the same living space? If so whats the plan for chopping, drying
and trimming? I think Sound and Smell alerting your housemate are equal issues to you.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 17, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Wow, sounds a little risky man, Idk if there is fool-proof advice for a situation such as this.
> 
> That fan makes a hell of a sound when it turns on, if anyone is walking past your bedroom
> door or near the room when that thing flicks on or off, its gonna be known. Is your housemate
> ...


yea im definately concerned about both smell and sound. i plan to exhaust threw a 450 cfm phat filter(havnt used these new lighter phat and phresh filters, only the can-fan filters. how do they compare?) hopeing this will take care of most of my exhaust smell. the only good thing is my house mate is out of town alot (probably 33% of the time and for long periods like 4-14 days) im planning on chopping when she is gone. as far as living space her bedroom is a ways from mine (up stairs on opposite side of house) although my bedroom door is right beside washer/dryer and kitchen, obviously a common area for her to be. she doesn't invade my privacy which is why i would even consider doing this. she doesn't smoke but knows i smoke and has know problem with it but growing is a different thing. i dont think she would be cool with it. but i dont think she would call the cops if she found them. one thing that has me a little sketch is that im within 300 yards of a public school and i think that automatically increases the penalty


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> yea im definately concerned about both smell and sound. i plan to exhaust threw a 450 cfm phat filter(havnt used these new lighter phat and phresh filters, only the can-fan filters. how do they compare?) hopeing this will take care of most of my exhaust smell. the only good thing is my house mate is out of town alot (probably 33% of the time and for long periods like 4-14 days) im planning on chopping when she is gone. as far as living space her bedroom is a ways from mine (up stairs on opposite side of house) although my bedroom door is right beside washer/dryer and kitchen, obviously a common area for her to be. she doesn't invade my privacy which is why i would even consider doing this. she doesn't smoke but knows i smoke and has know problem with it but growing is a different thing. i dont think she would be cool with it. but i dont think she would call the cops if she found them. one thing that has me a little sketch is that im within 300 yards of a public school and i think that automatically increases the penalty


 450 cfm fans are very loud, like loud enough u don't want to live with them in your room and your roommate will think you have a loud ass bathroom fan in your room lol

phresh work great tho, mine has lasted a year or so and is now starting to get a lil weak. I have a extra one in the closet for when she gives out tho.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 18, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> 450 cfm fans are very loud, like loud enough u don't want to live with them in your room and your roommate will think you have a loud ass bathroom fan in your room lol
> 
> phresh work great tho, mine has lasted a year or so and is now starting to get a lil weak. I have a extra one in the closet for when she gives out tho.


My thoughts. 

Are you not able to replace the carbon in the Phresh?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 18, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> yea im definately concerned about both smell and sound. i plan to exhaust threw a 450 cfm phat filter(havnt used these new lighter phat and phresh filters, only the can-fan filters. how do they compare?) hopeing this will take care of most of my exhaust smell. the only good thing is my house mate is out of town alot (probably 33% of the time and for long periods like 4-14 days) im planning on chopping when she is gone. as far as living space her bedroom is a ways from mine (up stairs on opposite side of house) although my bedroom door is right beside washer/dryer and kitchen, obviously a common area for her to be. she doesn't invade my privacy which is why i would even consider doing this. she doesn't smoke but knows i smoke and has know problem with it but growing is a different thing. i dont think she would be cool with it. but i dont think she would call the cops if she found them. one thing that has me a little sketch is that im within 300 yards of a public school and i think that automatically increases the penalty


Uhh, ya the penalty in that school area is an automatic felony.

Are you at least medically licensed?


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Are you not able to replace the carbon in the Phresh?


 could but I'm lazy and really don't have the means. I have a extra one from my previous setup so plan is to use that, maybe recycle the aluminum to get some cash for the old one.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Uhh, ya the penalty in that school area is an automatic felony.
> 
> Are you at least medically licensed?


no. not an option. wish it was. think i should just shut it down and just sacrifice the seeds i hav germing now? or would some combination of the variable speed controller w/ thermostat that i have in some combo with a insulated box around fan or maybe a duct muffler? i just need to get the sound low enough that if it is questioned i can say its my portable heater/ cooling unit's fan kicking on. i will jus tell my roomie that when she is not there i turn off ac and just heat/cool my room with it to try and save energy. and also on the energy note how much will the 600w and fans raise the power bill. wasn't that much at my old place seemed lik maybe 20 buck increase but i dont know about here.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 18, 2010)

I wouldn't be growing if I weren't legal. At least with the state. The Fed will follow.

AZ just legalized, that makes 15 states plus the District of Columbia!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 20, 2010)

Predictable, I know. But I find it exciting that when I had 8 plants in my room
it took 4 weeks to go through my CO2 canister, and with the 16 it has taken 2 weeks!
I just like imagining these ladies munching on that CO2.

Its week 8 Day 2 for the CSD's and week 4 day 5 for the 4SD's
News:
I chopped 3 of the Chem Sour Diesels due to stem breakage. I am either going to have to construct
a frame around the trays and attach a trellis netting or use tomato cages for the plants. I am leaning towards
the trellis. The 4SD's are looking like they are going to have similar problems. These lanky soft stemmed
ladies put on way too much weight for their own good! Not a bad problem to have though. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 20, 2010)

I would suggest tomato cages bro for the size they get. Almost perfect for how big they are in your room. I'm just using stakes for all mine personally but I know how you roll and would say the cages would be more your fit. I really dont think the trellis would support them(they didnt on mine anyway), unless you get a really heavy duty one or make one. Beefcakes bro... -Clearwater-


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 20, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> I would suggest tomato cages bro for the size they get. Almost perfect for how big they are in your room. I'm just using stakes for all mine personally but I know how you roll and would say the cages would be more your fit. I really dont think the trellis would support them(they didnt on mine anyway), unless you get a really heavy duty one or make one. Beefcakes bro... -Clearwater-


I'm thinkin more towards the trellis just because once its constructed and on it'll do fine.

We are using trellis at the warehouse and they are held fine as long as they are pulled tight
and at the appropriate height. The only setback is once the plants are in the trellis, I lose the 
mobility, whereas the tomato cages I can still pull plants out and move them around.......


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 20, 2010)

After chopping some of these CSD's this morning and working around physically
handling the plants I reeek of dank. And that was 5 hours ago.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 20, 2010)

65 potted clones, another set coming tomorrow, and heres some shots of the
Warehouse finishing up, and the jackie onassis, taking the win with the biggest
Kholas


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 21, 2010)

Installed my 2x 600 watts in the veg room, and also finished potting my 90 clones,
We have 40 Chem Sour D, 40 Oger99, and 10 Glass Slipper
Daank!


----------



## LiveHigh (Nov 21, 2010)

Yo, looking great! Was curious: how do you handle nitrogen deficiency? I always seem to get one strain that has nitrogen problems while the others do great >< Right now it's NL #5


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 21, 2010)

looking good and by the way im going for it have 8 babys sprouted. if your never taking risks u arent living guna be smart about it tho


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 22, 2010)

LiveHigh said:


> Yo, looking great! Was curious: how do you handle nitrogen deficiency? I always seem to get one strain that has nitrogen problems while the others do great >< Right now it's NL #5


Macro deficiency would be solved by upping your base nutes. Add a couple more mL/Gal of Coco A+B.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 22, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> looking good and by the way im going for it have 8 babys sprouted. if your never taking risks u arent living guna be smart about it tho


Cool, best of wishes.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 22, 2010)

Just grabbed the kahuna size great white. Feels great!







I've had some great success with this stuff


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 22, 2010)

The veg room is complete, the last step was installing ventilation
in order to cool my hoods, the room was sittin at 85 degrees. I have a
4 amp swamp cooler in there cooling and adding some humidity, current
climate conditions are 76*F 30%RH


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 22, 2010)

Happy turkey day. I'll be back around on Saturday.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 23, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Happy turkey day. I'll be back around on Saturday.


Happy turkey day to you as well my friend....Have an awesome one

Namaste'


----------



## Brown Sugar (Nov 26, 2010)

Let's finish the 1800w!!! Pleeeeaaase : )


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 29, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Happy turkey day to you as well my friend....Have an awesome one
> 
> Namaste'


Ohh, it was amazing. I had such a nice time. Hope yours was great as well.



Brown Sugar said:


> Let's finish the 1800w!!! Pleeeeaaase : )


=) everyone will be happy to know how big of a day today is, il be chopping the rest of my
CSD's as well as chopping all of the plants in the warehouse. Il be posting the finishing pics of them
ASAP. Stay tuned


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 29, 2010)

Yet another disaster strikes the life of Shrubs.

I had arranged for a personal friend to tend to my 1800W home garden.

I get in to my house this morning, open my grow room and the AC is off,
so the temp is 95F........... VOMIT

The plants are bone dry, the CSD's which hadn't been cut yet are falling over, dead.
I chopped them, and they are now drying, I'm not sure how much production they lost,
but they still look extremely dank.

The 4SD's are like candy canes drooping more than I've ever seen a living plant. I am going
to apply water and ferts to them and see what their condition improves to. If it is not to my liking
I will chop them and start over. 

I can't even express my feelings, lol. I don't want to take pics, let alone show them to you all. 

I am however, trimming the CSD's which I had chopped before I left, and they are dank, I'll try and snap some 
close ups of them.

-shrubs-


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 29, 2010)

Major bummer, vacations always scare me lol At least your at the very end of your cycle, it will still be dank.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 29, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Major bummer, vacations always scare me lol At least your at the very end of your cycle, it will still be dank.


Ya, I don't want to allow this event to overshadow the great time I had, but at the same time I lost
a percentage of this harvest, and possibly the whole next cycle. But ya. I'm trimmin some fire right now.

Never again!


----------



## herbalize (Nov 29, 2010)

very sorry for ya shrubs. I know the pain and the only thing that will remedy it is another dank cycle. Don't let it get you down too much. Stay up... way up


----------



## Illumination (Nov 29, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Ya, I don't want to allow this event to overshadow the great time I had, but at the same time I lost
> a percentage of this harvest, and possibly the whole next cycle. But ya. I'm trimmin some fire right now.
> 
> Never again!


Can't let what is not in your control get to you bro..... Although I do know your pain as I lost almost 3/4 of my last harvest to *Botrytis*

It'll work out...don't lose your friendship over it...can grow more bud, but friends are rare

Take care my friend

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive trimmed the 3 premature CSD's and have recieved *8* ounces off of them.

With 5 more now drying and being much larger, i am comfortable saying i should
yield 1.5 lbs. Not only that but it is the chronic!!!


----------



## jesushadafender (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks absolutely fantastic bro! Its too bad disaster struck but you still came out with some fine herb.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 30, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic bro! Its too bad disaster struck but you still came out with some fine herb.


I have been smoking all day....


----------



## Illumination (Nov 30, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Ive trimmed the 3 premature CSD's and have recieved *8* ounces off of them.
> 
> With 5 more now drying and being much larger, i am comfortable saying i should
> yield 1.5 lbs. Not only that but it is the chronic!!!


What can I say but BAD FUCKING ASS LOOKING BUDS!!!!!

Smoke on my brother...smoke on

Namaste'


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 30, 2010)

sorry to hear that your buddy didnt come thru i have had that happen. by the way hove location dont have to worry bought roomy, that shit had me a little paranoid so i moved them b4 they got to old. they are looking good now im guna try and get another journal going when i do ill hit u up with a link. better luck with the next batch but that looks like some fire. should smoke good i like mine a little early; only a couple ambers mostly cloudy.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Nov 30, 2010)

hey shrub you ride mary jane winterpark much?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

subbeddddd!


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 30, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> hey shrub you ride mary jane winterpark much?


Yeaa, I lost some bud production as well as some cannaboid/terpene production. Who really knows
how much... But I do know I'll gladly take 1.5lbs off these 8 plants.

Never ridden WP/MJ, I tear up Keystone, A-basin, Vail, Beaver and Steamboat..



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> subbeddddd!


Ha, word. The next round willl be sick, no more perpetual, I'm gonna have 18 plants in my
1800W office.

The Warehouse will have 180 flowering plants, 180 vegging


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

i hope u have some volunteers.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i hope u have some volunteers.


Since this will be my first time filling up the warehouse, I'll be running it all by
myself, and this will help me determine what position I'll be looking to fill in terms
of having an Assistant. But ya, we're gon a have a crew of people coming in to help
us trim, we should be pumpin out atleast 18 lbs a month!


----------



## durbanmistyman (Dec 1, 2010)

hey trynagro ur plants are guna have the chicken curse just like the cocks as long as you have that avatar. haha. good luck against auburn and your guna need every bit of it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> hey trynagro ur plants are guna have the chicken curse just like the cocks as long as you have that avatar. haha. good luck against auburn and your guna need every bit of it.


 i have faith in my cocks.. hopeflly we can overcome. its gonne be a close game just like the first won.. we were winnin until the last three minutes.. we'll finish em off this time.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 1, 2010)

The 4SDs just weren't coming around as much as I would have liked.

I chopped them today and have begun cleaning out the room to start over.

I figure since the warehouse is taking up so much time and there's plenty of smoke
to go around anyway, I am going to stop my perpetual cycle at home and drop my 
Veg tent. From now on I'll be doing all vegging in my flower room, so I will only have
one cycle at a time at home. I'll be getting 18 clones in the next few days, 9 Bruce Banners
and 9 Alien OG's. This is pretty dope, because my grow room is so controlled that vegging
in there will be amazing, CO2 enriched veg with HIDs and a ton more air movement
than I had in my tent. I'll be lookin to harvest once every 3 months at home, harvesting 3 lbs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

ha, thats still a good tradeoff, you know so you can focus on the warehouse. and also i have heard ggod things about alien og, but what is bruce banner?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ha, thats still a good tradeoff, you know so you can focus on the warehouse. and also i have heard ggod things about alien og, but what is bruce banner?


 ( Og Kush X Rez's Strawberry Diesel) X Ft. Collins Cough ( Nl#5 x Haze)
She won the Colorado Cup


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna be starting a new journal for the 1800 room. 

The warehouse will be continued here for all the OG's


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 1, 2010)

looking great bro im subd


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 1, 2010)

Speaking of the warehouse





































Temps and Humidity are stable, feeding at 1.0 EC, 6.0 pH

Ladies are taking it well


----------



## durbanmistyman (Dec 1, 2010)

love the peach bowl, great stadium should be a hyped atmosphere.


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 2, 2010)

The Banner Cut #5 you have is Strawberry Diesel dominant and is just Original Og Kush X Rez's Strawberry Diesel. The Ft Collins Cough was an accidental pollination that Funk Fingers did and has been spread around. IMO this will be a bit danker as I never really have like the Foco cough - SAD FACE - CW


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 3, 2010)

A very interesting grow you have going Shrubs! I've been growing in Texas on and off for a few years, and after I graduate college this semester I plan on moving to Colorado. In your opinion, how easy is it to start growing medically in CO.? I've only been growing for a short time, but I plan on mastering cannabis growing. Any advice would be appreciated. 

BTW, I'm really diggin the coco. Great work


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 3, 2010)

CallmeTex said:


> A very interesting grow you have going Shrubs! I've been growing in Texas on and off for a few years, and after I graduate college this semester I plan on moving to Colorado. In your opinion, how easy is it to start growing medically in CO.? I've only been growing for a short time, but I plan on mastering cannabis growing. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW, I'm really diggin the coco. Great work


Growing for personal consumption is easy, just get approved by your physician, and start growing.

No more dispensaries can be started though, at least til next year. Who knows what will happen after that.

Thanks though, appreciated.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Awesome....some day, some day. We aren't too accommodating to dispensaries here in Michigan yet but I would like to see something like this in my future. Good luck +rep


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Since this will be my first time filling up the warehouse, I'll be running it all by
> myself, and this will help me determine what position I'll be looking to fill in terms
> of having an Assistant. But ya, we're gon a have a crew of people coming in to help
> us trim, we should be pumpin out atleast 18 lbs a month!


lol at the very very very least..... prolly gonna be well above 20 tho


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Growing for personal consumption is easy, just get approved by your physician, and start growing.
> 
> No more dispensaries can be started though, at least til next year. Who knows what will happen after that.
> 
> Thanks though, appreciated.


 
ima be moving to denver area like i said.... i was offerd a job and i took it...... i was told buddy ima be growing for already has his med shit in order, and he currently has 7 people he can care give for.. i think he can grow like 24-27 he said a person right.... were gonna have 99 plants... not tryna test the feds.... has everything will be legal no worries from local boys.... i got some wuestions tho.. see ima illinois boy from chicago... how bad is the elevation shift gonna be??? lol and do i have to be a colorado residant to get my med card? if so how long does this take... dude i will be growing for made it seem like a breeze like and that he has a dr. for me and shit


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ima be moving to denver area like i said.... i was offerd a job and i took it...... i was told buddy ima be growing for already has his med shit in order, and he currently has 7 people he can care give for.. i think he can grow like 24-27 he said a person right.... were gonna have 99 plants... not tryna test the feds.... has everything will be legal no worries from local boys.... i got some wuestions tho.. see ima illinois boy from chicago... how bad is the elevation shift gonna be??? lol and do i have to be a colorado residant to get my med card? if so how long does this take... dude i will be growing for made it seem like a breeze like and that he has a dr. for me and shit


Idk, just doesn't sound so good. If you have more than 5 patients you're caregiving for the licensing fees are
around $20,000. You sure he paid that to have only seven patients? We have 65 patients. With 6 plants per 
patient. The extra plants per patient your friend speaks of is a gray area. Hasn't been dealt with in court.
We are legal to grow 396 plants in CO. We'll have 360 at the warehouse and 30 or so at the dispensary to
be sold. How is he selling his herb? If he's 'married' with a dispensary he can legally sell, but otherwise no.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol at the very very very least..... prolly gonna be well above 20 tho


20 with time. I'm hopin for a pound and a half per thowy watt harvested per month. So 12 x 1.5 =18 per month.


----------



## Indefinately (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Shrubs.......

Explain how your going to get a pound and half per thousand watter every month?
Veging area seperate? If so for how long?

I like you work, i have been following in the background.
Thanks.......


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 5, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs.......
> 
> Explain how your going to get a pound and half per thousand watter every month?
> Veging area seperate? If so for how long?
> ...


I have 24 thousand watts in flower, with 90 clones vegging in a 
seperate room at all times, once a month they move in to flower, 
90 under 12kW. Once a month I harvest 90 plants. If I hit 3.2Oz
Per plant i get 18 pounds. That happens once a month, we'll be vegging 
for four weeks.

So I'll have 180 plants flowering at all times with 90 coming down every month
and 90 more moving in.


----------



## Indefinately (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Shrubs

Thanks for the info.......
So you think the canna Coco Nutes are the way to go ayyyy,
I have been using Coco with the the standard Classic canna nutes and havent had issues.
Whats the main difference?
The canna Coco series Nutes is one blend for both Veg and Flower right?

So from Clone to Veg to Flower what Size Pots do you Use?

How Many Plants do you keep under each 1000 Watter? Im Guessing about 7........

I have been doing a heap of work in my rooms but havent been posting since there is not that much interest in the thread.
I Spend allot of time reading threads like yours and getting valuable information. Thanks!
I have been improving the quality and Weight of the yields consistently with following what others are doing and say works.
Thanks for your help.....


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 5, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs
> 
> Thanks for the info.......
> So you think the canna Coco Nutes are the way to go ayyyy,
> ...


Not only CANNA Coco nutes, but the CANNA brand Coco is the cleanest coco you can get.

On the bags of Coco you were using in your grows it said to expect an EC of .5 on there
That is a ton of salt already in the medium which need to be flushed out before use, or else
sodium build ups are common. CANNA coco is flushed before hand and is pH Buffered as long
as the coco is kept in balance in terms of it's element intake.

Coco has several tendencies. It holds a lot of potassium, and it doesn't hold calcium 
very well. So this can pose some problems if the fertilizers don't have proper
proportions of nutrients which not only feed the plant but keep the coco balanced
and buffered. I had some problems in my early grows in coco when I was growin
using Humboldt Nutrients Master A+B line, I had the exact problems CANNA described
to me. Potassium toxicity causing calcium lockout and thats what made me switch.

But for real, you can't fix what isn't broken. Don't change what you're doing until
you're unsatisfied with performance.

Clones are taken in rockwool 1.5x1.5

Planted in to 5"x5"s, vegged for 4 weeks.

Transplanted in to 5 gallon Smart Pots, and moved in to flowering.

We'll have 15 plants in a 4x8, so plants will be arranged in a 3x5 array.
This is the most efficient way I could figure for the numbers, space and
light power I have been given to work with.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 5, 2010)

Check it! We're getting closer and closer to finishing this whole application process

The City has our application on file. We were the 11th applicants.






And the state as well.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 5, 2010)

i soooo wish we could do that this side of the pond


----------



## Indefinately (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Shrubs,

Hope all your documentation goes thru without any major hassles.
Im actually using Floc currently.
I am having issues with the top going green which is alage im assuming.
I have to cover it up.
I will try Canna Coco & Coco Nutes in a few weeks and i will keep you updated.

Thanks.........


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Dec 6, 2010)

i use Canna Coco and Canna nutes, im sure my first grow wouldve been awesome if they wernt all males lol


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not saying CANNA coco and nutes is the end all be all of fertilizers.

I do endorse their products, and I know they are high quality and derived from sound
sources.

Indefinitely, I'm not saying to switch to Coco, and canna nutes, I was suggesting -if you
happened to be using coco, which you were in the thread I read-, for you to switch to
Canna brand Coco, as it is the highest quality. If you are growing utilizing a different method
please keep at it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 8, 2010)

Veggies are lookin very healthy, another fertilizer application.

1 EC, 6.0 pH, 66F


----------



## Nick Fong (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything looks great! I wish I knew more about growing to really comment--but everything looks really professional and neat. I wish I wasn't in college so I could help out  Appreciate the pics.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 8, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Veggies are lookin very healthy, another fertilizer application.
> 
> 1 EC, 6.0 pH, 66F


Your plants tell of your grow knowledge and wisdom with their beauty....

Naamste'


----------



## Indefinately (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Shrubs,

I have been growing using differenet mediums to see what works for me.
I want to try the canna coco and canna Nutes for coco, just to compare i guess.
I keep doing different things, just to keep it interesting.
I notice somewhere on RIU had an excert from a magazine that a guy was gowing in a sponge.......
So i have take 3 clones and am trying to root them in a sponge ( Something to laugh at i guess).

I have been putting a layer of rockwool at the bottom of the pot ( Underneath the COCO ) to stop the coco going everywhere when it floods and drains.
Do you do anything similar?
If Not - Do you find that there is allot of the coco particulate in your tray?

Im watching this grow very CLOSELY!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 8, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs,
> 
> I have been growing using differenet mediums to see what works for me.
> I want to try the canna coco and canna Nutes for coco, just to compare i guess.
> ...


Yes, in these plastic pots with holes, there can be quite a bit of particulate. 

But it is easily wet-vacuumed out. This really only happens to us in Veg, because in
flower we use Smart Pots, which allow less matter through their fabric material.

I also top feed, rather than flood and drain. I use a pump and water-wand. Automatic
irrigation might be something I'm in to down the road, but right now I like spending 
time with each plant. I spend 15 seconds with each of my 90 veggies every day, when 
they become flowers, it will be 2 minutes per plant every day, plus 15 seconds per veggie, 
plus time with mothers, and trimming on top of that. I'm just here to see if I am able to 
keep up.


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

Your grows are amazing bro...they inspire me. Its what I want when I move to Cali!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Illumination (Dec 9, 2010)

But he's in CO...lol

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Dec 9, 2010)

Illumination said:


> But he's in CO...lol
> 
> Namaste'


I realize he's in CO, I said when "I" move ..


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 9, 2010)

Clones are looking great so the lineup will go:

Chem #4
Headband (mine)
Headband (yours)
Raskals OG Kush #5
Alien OG #1
Jackie-O

Sounds like some dank broski!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 9, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> Clones are looking great so the lineup will go:
> 
> Chem #4
> Headband (mine)
> ...


Amazing, be seein you next week hopefully


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;_C2AfkBozQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C2AfkBozQc[/video]

A little vegetation video from today.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 10, 2010)

Fertilized 90 veggies today

5mL/G Coco A
5mL/G Coco B
5mL/G Rhizo
5mL/G Cannazyme
5mL/G Hygrozyme
2mL/G Mayan Micro
1tsp/G Great White

EC .9, pH 6.0, Temp 65F

I also performed the first prUning session, to clean up the lower growth.

I like to take a good look at each plant up and close. It helped a lot, i caught
several minute patches of mites which i quickly took care of. No more pests.

Here is a before and after for the average plant.













Not too much. Just enough to force a change in hormonal growth to the center of the
plant.

I only got to about half today. Took me 2 hours to do 45. And
I also trimmed a pound and a half of the Jackie O we harvested. Great nugs.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 10, 2010)

kool video....they sure perked up and look happy.


----------



## durbanmistyman (Dec 11, 2010)

still looking good and it sounds like your put in some hours.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 12, 2010)

durbanmistyman said:


> still looking good and it sounds like your put in some hours.


Very true.

Check it.

Jackie Onassis gave us 4 lbs total






Bubba Kush gave us 1lbs total






Headband gave us 2lbs total 






Between Shroomys Shrom and the sour kush (neither pictured) we
got 2lbs, giving us 9 total.

3.2lbs trimmes in the last 36 hours






Took all the light down, rearranged the struts and light rails. Now they are in prime positioning.

We have 15 hung, gotta do the other 9 tomorrow











































I'm so sore tonight.


----------



## xivex (Dec 12, 2010)

I am LOVING THESE PICS! Room looks pro as hell bud...great job!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 12, 2010)

21 out of 24 are hanging. We are 3 sets of yoyo's short.

Grabbin those tomorrow.

But yeah, there is a 1000 watt bulb spaced very 48 inches squared..







Feels good... Gettin there


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 12, 2010)

Today is Week 4 day 1 of veg.

Veggies have increased moisture uptake. Feeding has increased to every other day.

Increased EC to 1.2. pH is still 6.0 and rez temp was 67F


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice man..


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very nice man..


Thanks bro, we're definitely taken names.


----------



## gobbly (Dec 13, 2010)

this is one hell of a setup, impressive indeed! subbed, can't wait to see what's in your future


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 13, 2010)

Bought 180x 5 Gallon Smart Pots today, as well as 24x 1000W Hortilux Super HPS.
They only had 60 Smart Pots on hand, the rest will be here soon.






Also picked up our new CO2 PPM monitor/controller, the PPM-2a Fuzzy Logic by C.A.P. SO SICK!






Tomorrow I will be rewiring all 24 hoods. Check this:

Every single thing running in this warehouse has to be UL Listed and compliant with city, county and
state regulations. It is a huge bitch. Originally we cut the cords of our hoods, and wired them to receptacles
in order to have our ballasts in one room and then just attached using conduit. 
This was all legal until recently now we have problems.

Problem #1: the new city code states we can't have more than 25 feet of length of cord from Hood to Ballast.

Fix:Move ballasts from separate area to above the hoods and mounted through the ceiling.

Problem #2: the moment we cut the cord from the hood we nullified the UL Listing..... 

Fix:Rewire every hood with original uncut power cords. 

I'll be able to do all the rewiring tomorrow, and then it'll take another 2-3 days to get the ballasts mounted.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 13, 2010)

gobbly said:


> this is one hell of a setup, impressive indeed! subbed, can't wait to see what's in your future


Thanks, we should have plants in flowering next Monday, and the next 90 veggies making their appearance the same day.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 13, 2010)

Got to love those regulations...most of which don't even matter. Everything looks good, I think you'll get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Got to love those regulations...most of which don't even matter. Everything looks good, I think you'll get it all sorted out soon.


Ya, they are really there so a company like Underwriters Laboratories Inc. can get paid.

I understand that for safety's sake there should be regulations, but some of the rules are
just ridiculous, like for instance, no CO2 Burners. We have to use tanks and regulators.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2010)

do u think those bulbs will make a difference.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Ya, they are really there so a company like Underwriters Laboratories Inc. can get paid.
> 
> I understand that for safety's sake there should be regulations, but some of the rules are
> just ridiculous, like for instance, no CO2 Burners. We have to use tanks and regulators.


Wow seriously? They better start pulling all the gas furnaces in homes bc those have open flame too. Imo its just bs to cost you guys more (line their pockets) and make it more difficult to succeed. Even though they have to follow the will of the people doesn't mean they have to make it easy. Heal dragging imo....just like they want to limit shops everywhere...what the hell is wrong with a free market? Let the PEOPLE decide who stays and goes. Ok end rant lol goodluck man, the stars are aligning.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do u think those bulbs will make a difference.


 Hortilux bulbs are the shit. They are all I ever buy. If you look at the hours on them and keep track, you can make them last 5 to 8 harvest no problem. After that lumen maintance gets too low for my liking. Only thing that irritates me is they don't post PAR ratings.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 14, 2010)

Week 4 day 3 of veg






































Fertilized today
6.5 mL/g coco a
6.5 mL/g coco b
5 mL/g rhizotonic
4 mL/g hygrozyme
4 mL/g cannazyme
2 mL/g equilibrium natural

EC: 1.3 pH: 6.0 Temp: 66F

I've been having some cal/mag deficiencys so i decided to try the natural equilibrium from
Humboldt Nutrients. Its a naturally chelated cal/mag. The ladies seem pretty perked afterwards.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 14, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Only thing that irritates me is they don't post PAR ratings.


Because they are weak when comes to PAR. The Super HPS that is. But I'll use em for now.

Next I'm going with Sunmasters.


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good, my friend. Are you planning on topping those clones, or just letting them grow and branch out naturally?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 15, 2010)

CallmeTex said:


> Looking good, my friend. Are you planning on topping those clones, or just letting them grow and branch out naturally?


Sup Tex,

Most have been topped. I finished my first round of pruning only a dew days ago.
This includes topping and the first of several rounds of lollipopping. They do branch 
naturally as well though, so I expect some serious bushes.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 15, 2010)

All 24 lights have been rewired and hung back in to position.

When our electricians originally cut our hoods power cords they just used them at a recep box
so we were able to basically reattach the proper plug on to the hoods with the original UL listing.
The only way an inspec would catch it is because the cords are a couple feet shorter now...

Check it

Open up the top white box on your hoods power connection and this is what it looks like






The original cords to be reused






Rewired






Good as new!







The electrcians are making progress as well. Half the ballasts are relocated and there are plugs installed as well!






So far we're on schedule to have plants in on monday. I am gettin a little nervous though.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like u got it all ready to go with the ballasts up in the ceiling. I noticed u recommend sunmaster over eye. As you may or may not know, I've been using the Eye dual arc super blue, and have noticed some effects on my scrog (I think) due to the bulb. I have been considering just using the super blue flower weeks 1-2 to help cut down with stretch and appeal to that veg growth and then using pure hps for the last 6 weeks or so. Do you think sticking with the dual arc multi spectrum is best, or do u think a sunmaster 1k hps would provide better par? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 15, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Looks like u got it all ready to go with the ballasts up in the ceiling. I noticed u recommend sunmaster over eye. As you may or may not know, I've been using the Eye dual arc super blue, and have noticed some effects on my scrog (I think) due to the bulb. I have been considering just using the super blue flower weeks 1-2 to help cut down with stretch and appeal to that veg growth and then using pure hps for the last 6 weeks or so. Do you think sticking with the dual arc multi spectrum is best, or do u think a sunmaster 1k hps would provide better par? Thanks for any insight.



I'm all about the full spectrum bro. I run 2 halides and one HPS in my flower room at home. Yields haven't suffered because
of it, and I'm getting some great trichome production. That dual arc sounds awesome.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 15, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> I'm all about the full spectrum bro. I run 2 halides and one HPS in my flower room at home. Yields haven't suffered because
> of it, and I'm getting some great trichome production. That dual arc sounds awesome.


your take on ceramic metal halide? i know they only come up to 400 watts but still seem very interesting....

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 15, 2010)

Illumination said:


> your take on ceramic metal halide? i know they only come up to 400 watts but still seem very interesting....
> 
> Namaste'


Cool bulbs, looks like a nice spectrum. Although I don't support its inability to run on an
E Ballast it looks like one of the best bulbs for a magnetic. I know RiddleMe has been
growing with one, I remember when he was super jazzed to get it but I haven't seen his
results as of late.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 16, 2010)

Check out this lovely CSD in week 4 of veg!


----------



## xivex (Dec 16, 2010)

shrubs first said:


> check out this lovely csd in week 4 of veg!


tasty!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

cute..lol...


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cute..lol...


Its a thing of beauty to look at 90 of them just as green and healthy.

I could confidently put these in to flower tonight and yield 3 zips per plant (16 pounds)
Unfortunately the flower room is infinished and they will be veggin for a few more days.

They're averaging around 13 inches right now, with a few at about 6" and some at 16".


----------



## tacotime (Dec 17, 2010)

If I missed it, sorry, but I saw that you said you will be using bottled CO2 for this grow. What are the dimensions of this room (if you don't mind), and how many bottles will you need over what period of time? I am thinking of trying to seal a 20x20x12 room and would prefer to use bottles just for simplicities sake.

Thanks, and your grow looks awesome. I might have to stop by your shop sometime, it's about 10 minutes from here!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 18, 2010)

tacotime said:


> If I missed it, sorry, but I saw that you said you will be using bottled CO2 for this grow. What are the dimensions of this room (if you don't mind), and how many bottles will you need over what period of time? I am thinking of trying to seal a 20x20x12 room and would prefer to use bottles just for simplicities sake.
> 
> Thanks, and your grow looks awesome. I might have to stop by your shop sometime, it's about 10 minutes from here!


Room is 24' x 32'.

We have a 100lbs bottle of CO2 we'll be refilling. We'll see how often we fill it. This will be my first time growing in here, and my
predecessors didn't utilize the space properly enough to have a good judgment on the amount of CO2 we'll be using.

Bottles can be nice, Way to Grow refills bottles for 9.99. In my 1800W home garden which is 10x10x8, I go through a normal
20lbs CO2 canister once every 2 weeks.

Please come by the shop, always welcome and we love feedback good/bad as long as it's constructive.


----------



## tacotime (Dec 18, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Room is 24' x 32'.
> 
> We have a 100lbs bottle of CO2 we'll be refilling. We'll see how often we fill it. This will be my first time growing in here, and my
> predecessors didn't utilize the space properly enough to have a good judgment on the amount of CO2 we'll be using.
> ...


Thank you, that's very helpful. I saw that price over at Way To Grow, that's a good deal. Where would you get a 100lb tank filled?

Thanks, when I get around to stopping by I'll introduce myself. 

What CO2 controller do you use in your home garden?


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 18, 2010)

Amazing progress! love the light setup should be plenty to grow whatever you can fit in there. Subbed and cant wait for them girls to get into their new home!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 19, 2010)

tacotime said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. I saw that price over at Way To Grow, that's a good deal. Where would you get a 100lb tank filled?
> 
> Thanks, when I get around to stopping by I'll introduce myself.
> 
> What CO2 controller do you use in your home garden?


We've been using Coca Cola to fill the CO2  haha. But we're so close to Way to Grow in Boulder, 
and they said they would fill our 100lbs tanks for us. We do a ton of business with them as you can
imagine.

I'm in the dispensary on Sundays only, being the "master grower" I spend most of my time in the warehouse.

and I use the Hydro Innovations CO2 ppm meter, very simple, very reliable.



AudiA6Driver said:


> Amazing progress! love the light setup should be plenty to grow whatever you can fit in there. Subbed and cant wait for them girls to get into their new home!


Thanks! Yea I've been cleaning all day and the footprint of this lighting array is ridiculous. The whole
room is being blasted. And so far temps have peaked at 80 without our hoods even being ducted. Things
are working out.



phyzix said:


> Looks awesome.


Thank you.

24kW running in beautiful unison. Time to scrub. I'll show you the squeaky clean 4x8 trays tomorrow.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## gobbly (Dec 19, 2010)

Good feeling to have everything sparkling and ready for the next run! Looking great!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

gobbly said:


> Good feeling to have everything sparkling and ready for the next run! Looking great!


Not mine unfortunately, but it does look like he has it about ready to go.


----------



## gobbly (Dec 19, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Not mine unfortunately, but it does look like he has it about ready to go.


ha, had the reposted pic and didn't notice it wasn't the post I meant to quote/reply too  oh well, regardless, very nice looking


----------



## Illumination (Dec 19, 2010)

Shrubs pm me when you get time....want to speak with you about my approaching trip...thanx

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 19, 2010)

Clean and working on finishing touches.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 19, 2010)

Now that is a fucking carbon scrubber. Wow.


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice Shrubs! What did they call that place in Pineapple Express "El Dorado" or something like that? Well you got the " El Colorado" heh! LOL

Can't wait to see it all filled up and flowering! + rep


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 20, 2010)

Long ass day of work today. Goddamn.

Trellis netting in place by 11:30













We hauled in 33 bags of canna coco and it turned out to be not enough.







All plants were potted and fertilized, today is week 1 day 1 if flowering for Group A

















































Thanks for all the compliments, i'm lovin the feed back. 

Illumination, hollar at me. Whats your question?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

thats a high screen.. you expecting a lot of stretch or is it adjustable?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats a high screen.. you expecting a lot of stretch or is it adjustable?


I'm planning for 36-48 inch plants, this net is 28 inches from the tops of the pots. And it is adjustable.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 21, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Nice Shrubs! What did they call that place in Pineapple Express "El Dorado" or something like that? Well you got the " El Colorado" heh! LOL
> 
> Can't wait to see it all filled up and flowering! + rep


HA nice! Thanks.


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 21, 2010)

Lookin like a days work well done!!! I see your using those smart pots with the handles AeroPots i believe? I was thinking about trying those next round the handles look very convenient. Cant wait for Flower! Dont know if you already said vbut, What nutrients are you planning on using? Cana A & B and.?.?.?.? Thanks!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 21, 2010)

Shrubs the warehouse is looking great. Think you can double the old yield lol keep it up bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

ahhh i see./. a whole buncha 10 inch colas then


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 21, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> Lookin like a days work well done!!! I see your using those smart pots with the handles AeroPots i believe? I was thinking about trying those next round the handles look very convenient. Cant wait for Flower! Dont know if you already said vbut, What nutrients are you planning on using? Canna A & B and.?.?.?.? Thanks!



Yea we're growin in 5 gallon SmartPots, the new ones have handles.
Canna Coco A+B
Rhizotonic
Cannazyme
Hygrozyme
CannaBoost
PK 13/14
Mayan Microzyme,
Great White Premium Mycorrhizae
Azamax

Are my main components.



Someguy15 said:


> Shrubs the warehouse is looking great. Think you can double the old yield lol keep it up bro


Dude, we're gonna absolutely smash that old yield ha. Thanks, stay tuned.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ahhh i see./. a whole buncha 10 inch colas then


Yea, I'm not exactly sure what to expect. But I'm aimin for 3 oz per plant.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 21, 2010)

Those should fill in pretty fast, seems like you have everything locked in.


----------



## xivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Shrubs you are the fucking man. Your journal always makes me go "WOW!" everytime you update.  Great job dude.

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 21, 2010)

The plants have acclimated to the larger pots, space and 1000 watts much better than expected.

Check it


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 22, 2010)

Dude, looking so good. I haven't stopped in over here in a while to take a peek. Things are really taking off. Screen's exactly where it should be I feel with those ladies. Your really doing the genetics justice and cannot wait to see how they turn out broski! They are just being absolutely assaulted with light, the good kind of assault  - CW -


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey shrubs, the ware house is looking top notch. Where did you get that netting for the screen? I was wanting to do the same thing for my agent oranges this time around.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 23, 2010)

CallmeTex said:


> Hey shrubs, the ware house is looking top notch. Where did you get that netting for the screen? I was wanting to do the same thing for my agent oranges this time around.


Thanks,
It's a simple a Trellis netting. Should have em at your local grow/hydroponics store.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

Groub B is now potted and has begun week one vegetation.

2 of 90 potted. 88 to go.













3 hours later













Haven't counted exact numbers of varietys. But I can give yall a list

Strains consist of

Headband
Glass Slipper
Alien OG#1
Sour Bubble #2
Sour Bubble #4
Oger 99
Chem Sour D
Chem#4
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze


----------



## rfun (Dec 24, 2010)

So do you just transplant the day you put them into flowering?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

rfun said:


> So do you just transplant the day you put them into flowering?


Yes. They get to a point where I'm fertilizing every other day, and that lets me know its time to
transplant and flower.


----------



## rfun (Dec 24, 2010)

And in flower you feed everyday right??????


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

rfun said:


> And in flower you feed everyday right??????


No. 5 Gallon pots allow me grace of 3


----------



## rfun (Dec 24, 2010)

This is my first run in Canna Coco. I'm using Canna A+B, Floralicious Bloom, Cal Mag, and Canazym. They are on day 24 today doin pretty good. Except for them shooting up to 6ft. everything else is ok. I vegged for 1 month like I do for my Ebb and Flow Hydroton grow and they never grew that big before. That Coco is something else. I have 25 plants under 7-600w and 2-400w lamps. They are in 3 gal pots and I manually feed everyday. I feed everyday cause thats what the guy from my local Hydro store told me to do. H e said thats how he does it. What do you think. They do seem to be completely wet 24/7.


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 24, 2010)

There will be both Headbands for you and also the Headband that CAM and D9 uses so we can see a nice contrast of differences in them when you harvest which I think will be good. The Sour Bubble 1 and 2 are almost exactly the same from what I saw in phenos when I grew them, maybe 2 just yielded a bit better than the #1. Really excited to see what that Chem#4 can do. Looking good broseph. I have a few things up my sleeve for your next round that will be new and no one else will be running as Ill be able now to spend more time in the garden now. - CW -


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

rfun said:


> This is my first run in Canna Coco. I'm using Canna A+B, Floralicious Bloom, Cal Mag, and Canazym. They are on day 24 today doin pretty good. Except for them shooting up to 6ft. everything else is ok. I vegged for 1 month like I do for my Ebb and Flow Hydroton grow and they never grew that big before. That Coco is something else. I have 25 plants under 7-600w and 2-400w lamps. They are in 3 gal pots and I manually feed everyday. I feed everyday cause thats what the guy from my local Hydro store told me to do. H e said thats how he does it. What do you think. They do seem to be completely wet 24/7.


In 3 gal pots feeding every day or every other day at the minimum is good. As long as you're getting a decent amount
of run-off. I just don't feed every day because it can get pricey and I would be going through about 100 gallons
of water a day...

But yea, keeping the coco saturated every day is keeping the lowest salt index you can achieve, giving you a very
stable root environment. Keep it up.


----------



## rfun (Dec 24, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> In 3 gal pots feeding every day or every other day at the minimum is good. As long as you're getting a decent amount
> of run-off. I just don't feed every day because it can get pricey and I would be going through about 100 gallons
> of water a day...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Your grow is awesome. I will be watching closely.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> There will be both Headbands for you and also the Headband that CAM and D9 uses so we can see a nice contrast of differences in them when you harvest which I think will be good. The Sour Bubble 1 and 2 are almost exactly the same from what I saw in phenos when I grew them, maybe 2 just yielded a bit better than the #1. Really excited to see what that Chem#4 can do. Looking good broseph. I have a few things up my sleeve for your next round that will be new and no one else will be running as Ill be able now to spend more time in the garden now. - CW -


Any of them Top Dawgs in sight?


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 24, 2010)

great grow and journal, hope to get my own going soon for our warehouse in Denver. licensing is such a pain is the a$$


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 24, 2010)

+Rep Shrubs from Denver. Your product looks real dank


----------



## AudiA6Driver (Dec 24, 2010)

eyecandi said:


> great grow and journal, hope to get my own going soon for our warehouse in Denver. licensing is such a pain is the a$$
> 
> View attachment 1343069


I FUCKING LOVE THE LIGHT RAISING SYSTEM!! PROPS!!

lol and shrubs, yours is looking amazing to im sure i've said once or twice now


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

eyecandi said:


> great grow and journal, hope to get my own going soon for our warehouse in Denver. licensing is such a pain is the a$$
> 
> View attachment 1343069



Thanks. Nice to see more locals around here. Appreciate the words. What dispensary are you contracted
with if you don't mind?



motoracer110 said:


> +Rep Shrubs from Denver. Your product looks real dank


Thanks man. If you're ever up in Boulder please stop by the shop. It doesn't just look good!



AudiA6Driver said:


> I FUCKING LOVE THE LIGHT RAISING SYSTEM!! PROPS!!
> 
> lol and shrubs, yours is looking amazing to im sure i've said once or twice now


Appreciate it bro. More to come!


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes Topdawg Seeds stuff is in sight as well as some OGRaskal stuff. A few other elites may pop in like Deathstar... From Topdawg you'll be looking at White D's and P Dawg most likely. Ill be doing a few changes to veg when I return. Also, Im doing a smoke report on the farm for the Headband, Ill pri toss one up here on RIU as well

White D (WhiteDawg) - White X Tres Dawg
P Dawg - HP#13 X Tres Dawg


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> White D (WhiteDawg) - White X Tres Dawg
> P Dawg - HP#13 X Tres Dawg


. yes please


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 24, 2010)

AudiA6Driver said:


> I FUCKING LOVE THE LIGHT RAISING SYSTEM!! PROPS!!


Thanks!  an engineer wanted several $K to build one ..... my solution works great with up to 6 lights on a 16' pole, weight is under 250lbs (under 200 with current setup of 4 lights), the 3/4hp hoist is rated for 400lb, and cost under $250 per pole/hoist setup. last step I need to complete are the safety chains in case the cable breaks (don't want that F*er dropping on 2 4x8s full of ladies). 


[QUOTE/] Thanks. Nice to see more locals around here. Appreciate the words. What dispensary are you contracted
with if you don't mind? [/QUOTE]

still finishing last piece of licensing, so just taking care of patients and finishing up the backend. will PM (if it will let me, lol)


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 24, 2010)

Yea thats gonna be some pretty serious gear right there. Could run some White Urkles next round potentially as well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

eyecandi said:


> still finishing last piece of licensing, so just taking care of patients and finishing up the backend. will PM (if it will let me, lol)


Good luck finishing up. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 24, 2010)

jesushadafender said:


> Yea thats gonna be some pretty serious gear right there. Could run some White Urkles next round potentially as well.


Keep em coming.


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f83/headband-smoke-report-28584/ Theres a link to a smoke report I did on the Farm if anyone is interested to check it out, Headband grown by Shrubs. I give my props bud. I woulda done one over here but was glancing around and didnt really see a smoke report section, might have just missed it though toke on friends - CW -


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

End of week 1 today. Day 7 week 1.

Fertilized today.

EC 1.27, pH 6.1






































Thought I would show what we use as preventatives as well as on the spot insecticides.

Monterey Garden Spray - Amazing! A must have to keep any garden preventative as diverse as possible. Contains Spinosad
a new class of insecticides. Spinosad is relatively fast acting. The insect dies within 1 to 2 days after ingesting the active ingredient. 
There appears to be 100% mortality. Consider it viable for all pests.

Ed Rosenthal's Zero Tolerance Herbal Pesticide }
Used in conjunction, these provide defense against Aphids, 
}- Thrips, Whiteflies, Mites, Powdery Mildew, Ants, caterpillars, gnats, root aphids, scale, spider mites, & gray and white fungus.
Ed Rosenthal's Zero Tolerance Herbal Fungacide}

Azamax is a systemic insecticide feed it to the plant along with your fertilizers. AzaMax controls spider mites, 
thrips, fungus gnats, aphids, whiteflies, leaf miners, worms, beetles, leafhoppers, scales, mealy bugs, nematodes 
and other soil borne pests.

Serenade is great for helping control fungus and mildew.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

how's that electrical bill look.


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking great dude, everything looks healthy and happy there. Lollipopped great, babies are ready to rock n roll. Should be heading home soon here in the next few days as I dont know what else I can really do here, ya know. We should get together when I get back. Had a buddy roll into Boulder RX and had lots of compliments so seems your doing things right over there . Ive had a lot of people inquiring about that Headband. - CW -


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how's that electrical bill look.



About $1000.00/ month


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> About $1000.00/ month


ouch! u pay lots of fee's and taxes right?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ouch! u pay lots of fee's and taxes right?


Ha, $1000 / month is nothin bro.

Same as any business you're starting. Passing inspection is the tough part. Once we do that
we're in the clear when we're harvesting 20ish pounds per month.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 28, 2010)

wow man this grow beautiful lol! im def subbd! +rep!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 28, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> wow man this grow beautiful lol! im def subbd! +rep!


Thanks man. I'm seein it come together. Just need to stay patient. Once the
harvests start rolling everything will be in it's right place.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 28, 2010)

looks very legit/clean...i see you have two rows of hoods going in to a "Y". were do they go from there? are you just pushing the air above the dropped ceiling and letting the a/c take care of it?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 29, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> looks very legit/clean...i see you have two rows of hoods going in to a "Y". were do they go from there? are you just pushing the air above the dropped ceiling and letting the a/c take care of it?



Check it, so there were 4 rows of lights originally, now there are 6. The 2 end rows (1 and 6) are still
pretty well lined up with the original outer duct ports, so they are ducted directly themselves. Rows 2 + 3
and rows 4 + 5 are sharing the two inside duct ports, so they are Y split. The air is HEPA filtered air from outside
which is then ducted directly back outside where it is carbon filtered. Keeps the hoods super chilled and
doesn't make our AC work it out.

21 inch CSD.. This is an average plant right now, they are growing 2 inches per day.
I'm expecting more 48 inchers.





































And they're on wheels so I can just split the rows! 

Voila!


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 29, 2010)

God dude, those look so pertty. Isnt it amazing what great genetics and a good grower can do.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks the reply SHRUBS..room looks damn good.


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 29, 2010)

great looking room! makes me jealous as I only have 2 rows up so far  I really like the rolling carts as well, but how do they work for watering (I assume you are hand watering? zero runoff?)? we raised ours because of the constant bending over.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 29, 2010)

eyecandi said:


> great looking room! makes me jealous as I only have 2 rows up so far  I really like the rolling carts as well, but how do they work for watering (I assume you are hand watering? zero runoff?)? we raised ours because of the constant bending over.


Thanks a lot. The rolling beds are great, and correct there is zero runoff so
i run a very low EC to combat salt build ups. No bending over necessary, i use
A water wand to hand feed currently and it can reach all plants from a standing
comfortable position. Plus i have a rolling chair. But we'll have everything on a drip system
soon anways. But ya if there wasnt so much shit above my dropped ceiling i would
Rip it out, raise the lights up to 15 feet and put the trays on a waist high system.

Thats how it is in virtually all professional applications.


----------



## eyecandi (Dec 29, 2010)

my start. row 1 of 5 eventual. 2x1000w per 4x8. @ 10' of practical vertical grow space (18" raised tables + 5gal growbags, 14.5' ceiling, max height for the light bar = 13'). can't wait to max it 
 
some veg girls and new seeds I popped on 12/1 from 7yr old stock. one just showed sex today, it's a girl! hope the other is a boy since only 2 of 5 popped and it's the last I have of those.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 29, 2010)

Thats real cool man. Good luck. I wish you the best!


----------



## xivex (Dec 30, 2010)

Great strains. I'm really excited to see the CSDs flower!  Great room shrubs.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

Bro let me begin by thanking you for welcoming me to your home and the awesome time I had there. And I also want to tell you that your bud was so good that I don't even recall the name of the strain...lol... but I do remember that it was so triched up that it looked white

And I am so very impressed by your garden and do it yourself the right way attitude. I wish more of your generation were like you. Hell I wish more of mine were.

Seriously people these pics do the garden no justice. And as RM3 commented, everything chillin and happy. 

And Shrub's is a really rare and special being people. The aura and vibes from him are just right you know? Made an awesome friend here that I am fortunate to have.

Take care bro... Text me or sumptin...

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Dec 30, 2010)

Not trying to hijack, but I figured this would be relevant to the grow 

Here's a few shots of the Glass Slippers (White X C99) at week 4, as you can see they are already monsters. They're gonna love your pad!


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

xivex said:


> Great strains. I'm really excited to see the CSDs flower!  Great room shrubs.


If you want to see em mid flower go back to pages 50-60, I ran a whole cycle with em. 2.8 oz per plant, hopin for
the similar numbers at the warehouse.



Illumination said:


> Bro let me begin by thanking you for welcoming me to your home and the awesome time I had there. And I also want to tell you that your bud was so good that I don't even recall the name of the strain...lol... but I do remember that it was so triched up that it looked white
> 
> And I am so very impressed by your garden and do it yourself the right way attitude. I wish more of your generation were like you. Hell I wish more of mine were.
> 
> ...


Oh man, the pleasure was all mine. I'm very happy to have met you, and I look forward to when you're back
in the area! I'll have some to flavors for you to try. Keep it real man, stay up in NM.



jesushadafender said:


> Not trying to hijack, but I figured this would be relevant to the grow
> 
> Here's a few shots of the Glass Slippers (White X C99) at week 4, as you can see they are already monsters. They're gonna love your pad!


Very relevant. Those colas are looking very serious. Let me know when you're back in town.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 1, 2011)

Just picked up the 10L jug. Crapped myself when they actually told me the price.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 1, 2011)

Under $1000 I hope? That stuff is ridiculous, I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 1, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Under $1000 I hope? That stuff is ridiculous, I hope it works well for you.


I've had great success with it. And the hydro store gives us good deals.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 2, 2011)

Week 2 day 7

The chem sour diesels have reached the screen without a problem. The
Oger99's are a little less stretchy. I lowered their trellis' about 6 inches.
And the glass slipper I lowered even more, about a foot. They look really
nice though.

CSD


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea I wouldnt doubt it, Figured the glass slippers would be the shortest, its the white being expressed in her. Those look so damn good dude great job. Should come over soon and check out the ladies here at like week 4 1/2 or so, really startin to put out some stank. The Glass Slippers and Ogers I think are some of the easiest and heartiest plants Ive grown.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 2, 2011)

damn man they def growin fast! u can tell u got that warehouse dwn! theylovin it! n def showin it!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 2, 2011)

really find the glass slippers interesting....curious as to the bud development and smoke report

and as always...awesome fucking job

Namaste'


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

I've seen a lot of awesome setups lately so I have a little ED these days when it comes to stoner boners, but this setup definitely gives me a rise. +rep


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 2, 2011)

Illumination, the bud development right now really reminds me of the white in terms of its resin production but stacks like cindy, shes also finishes rather quick as well. The bud I found has a sweeter flavor almost grape somehow with a bit of an earthy kush taste to it as well. She has a really nice, powerful high to her, neither too stoney or too racey, a nice in between hybrid that captures the essence of both parents quite nicely. The production is heavy as well which makes it equally nice. Here's some shots of her finished along with an Oger99 shot finished. This was last run without any Co2.  First pic is the Glass Slipper, second is Oger99


----------



## Illumination (Jan 2, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Namaste, the bud development right now really reminds me of the white in terms of its resin production but stacks like cindy, shes also finishes rather quick as well. The bud I found has a sweeter flavor almost grape somehow with a bit of an earthy kush taste to it as well. She has a really nice, powerful high to her, neither too stoney or too racey, a nice in between hybrid that captures the essence of both parents quite nicely. The production is heavy as well which makes it equally nice. Here's some shots of her finished along with an Oger99 shot finished. This was last run without any Co2.  First pic is the Glass Slipper, second is Oger99


ok I am Illumination...Lumy if you will....lol...Namaste' is a salutation of the highest order

Simply gorgeous... Shrub's thinks highly of you...says volumes as do your plants

Namaste' my friend


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol, dunno how I missed that bro I apologize, musta been medicated at the time. Appreciate the comments man, I feel he compliments the genetics quite nicely. Toke on ma friends


----------



## xivex (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the plants, love everything about this grow. One of the best I've stumbled upon. Keep the shock and awe coming!  

The Glass Slipper looks fucking dank. Love the frosting!

PS - Lumi is good peeps.


----------



## collective gardener (Jan 3, 2011)

Get down with your bad ass.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful Work Brotha! All the Best!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 4, 2011)

I appreciate all the attention.. Nice to get back on and see the interaction of new people
with the old.

Finished my collection of CANNA Fertilizers.







And here are some vegging pics.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking great dude. I cant wait til after this harvest and I can actually stock pile nutes and not have to go get a new liter of Cannaboost every week . Veggies are looking healthy as ever, I can tell exactly just from looking where the Sour Bubbles are lol as they veg a bit slower than the rest. Get this next round pumpin so I can get you guys some exclusive shit . Anyways, you told me on those CSD. They are around probably 7 ft tall if they stand straight up, around 6 or so if you let them open themselves up and get that gangsta lean on, which is what I plan on letting them do. Taker easy buddy, Ill come up one of these nights and kick it, as always, the ladies are lookin bomb - CW -


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 4, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Looking great dude. I cant wait til after this harvest and I can actually stock pile nutes and not have to go get a new liter of Cannaboost every week . Veggies are looking healthy as ever, I can tell exactly just from looking where the Sour Bubbles are lol as they veg a bit slower than the rest. Get this next round pumpin so I can get you guys some exclusive shit . Anyways, you told me on those CSD. They are around probably 7 ft tall if they stand straight up, around 6 or so if you let them open themselves up and get that gangsta lean on, which is what I plan on letting them do. Taker easy buddy, Ill come up one of these nights and kick it, as always, the ladies are lookin bomb - CW -


I'm hoping this 10Liter CANNABoost will last me a full 180 plant cycle...


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;OkX26rNg_lM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkX26rNg_lM[/video]

WEEK 3 DAY 1 VIDEO

Thought I would do a video instead of pics for the beginning of week 3


----------



## Illumination (Jan 4, 2011)

badass lil bro!!!

Love the tune you chose....

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 4, 2011)

Loving the vid, loving the room!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2011)

are you gonna trim the branches that ont reach the screen?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> are you gonna trim the branches that ont reach the screen?


Maybe some. I usually do, but I have never worked with this much light, I'm pretty sure that the branches
will do well, I will trim the lower fluff off of them so there are only tops and see how well they do. I suspect 
they will do well.


----------



## SirtOkesAlots (Jan 4, 2011)

You Grow some really nice grass, dont get me wrong here, but you spend soooooooooo much money on nutes and use soo much shit on your plants to get yeilds that are low. I have seen so many K.I.S.S grows with just maxibloom. 15 $ in nuts for 10 plants 1/4 tsp all the way threw from start to finish put out A+++ herbs with nice yeilds. Blows my mind to see your stash of product man. Crazy.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 4, 2011)

SirtOkesAlots said:


> You Grow some really nice grass, dont get me wrong here, but you spend soooooooooo much money on nutes and use soo much shit on your plants to get yeilds that are low. I have seen so many K.I.S.S grows with just maxibloom. 15 $ in nuts for 10 plants 1/4 tsp all the way threw from start to finish put out A+++ herbs with nice yeilds. Blows my mind to see your stash of product man. Crazy.


Haven't had a low yeild in the warehouse yet due to the fact that I haven't harvested a crop in there 

I keep it as KISS a method as can be expected for a -Medical Warehouse Facility-. This ain't no basement grow.

1.5 lbs per 1000 Watt, which is what I'm expecting from my first harvest is a fine example of a nice yield.

In my latest harvest of my crops I yielded 1 pound per 600 watt light. Call it low yield. But show me you
got?

You're gonna make me puke talking about GH Maxibloom in here. That stuff is as chem as chems get bro.

You're talkin a double salt, EDTA/DTPA mixture here. Anything grown with it is shwag, please don't offer it to me.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 4, 2011)

Dug the video. Gotta luv Devin the Dude.....
This is inspirational to a lot of us here, me anyway...
ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Maybe some. I usually do, but I have never worked with this much light, I'm pretty sure that the branches
> will do well, I will trim the lower fluff off of them so there are only tops and see how well they do. I suspect
> they will do well.


cool, just askin .. i know its bright as hell in there man. i couldnt imagine being under that many lights.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, just askin .. i know its bright as hell in there man. i couldnt imagine being under that many lights.


Yea, I just grabbed some dope shades to keep my eyes safe. Photochromic, so no problems goin from
the dark to light and vice.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 5, 2011)

Ahhh, check it! My Chem Sour D, straight from my 1800Watt home grow has graced
it's first magazine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

congrats man!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 5, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Ahhh, check it! My Chem Sour D, straight from my 1800Watt home grow has graced
> it's first magazine.



YOU GO BOY!!!

Hell yeah!!!

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


Coco holds on to a lot of Potassium. I wouldn't recommend such high PK boost.

It's all experimentation. But really, a plant can only use so much PK. I don't start
giving PK boosts until week 3 of flower. Although I do feed CANNABoost and Cannazyme 
until then, which are 0-1-1 and 0-2-1, respectively. And then I stop after week 5 of PK because
it stays in the coco for a while, especially if you're not leaching heavily.

Lay off the rocket fuels bro.


----------



## xivex (Jan 5, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Ahhh, check it! My Chem Sour D, straight from my 1800Watt home grow has graced
> it's first magazine.


WHA WHA WOW!  That is some dank fire man. Look at those trichs...wow. Tasty looking! Congrats on the ad! Many more to come I'm sure!


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 5, 2011)

well done! one of these days I need to come up there and see what you and BRx have going on


----------



## xivex (Jan 6, 2011)

Shrubs congrat again on the mag ad!  BTW -- Check your PM mailbox, its too full to reply! 

Thanks!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 6, 2011)

damn congrats shrubs!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, appreciate all that feedback.

I've learned quite a bit from this site, so i feel it has played a roll in the quality
Of the herb i produce..

I have a ton of pics to put up. Been debating whether I will actuallly upload them all and i
Might as well because i cant pick and choose. Here they are!


Pics without HIDs
















































Pics with HIDs

















































The CSD's are completely overtaking the trellis. It is so beautiful in there.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2011)

Veggies

Sour Bubble #2






Sour Bubble #4






Chem #4






Alien OG#1






O-Giesel






Dieselrella






Jackie O.






Headband






Glass Slipper






4SD






Alien OG#3 (sorry its sideways this is all off my Iphone)






Chem Sour Diesel






Oger99


----------



## rfun (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Shrubs you basically just use the trellis for support right? Either way looking great. I'm alittle disappointed with mine, first Coco grow and 1 of my strains, Twilight from Dutch Passion, hermied. I caught it to late and I'm pretty much screwed. Well it pollinated itself mainly, meaning the hermies got mostly themselves but they did manage to get my other plants. Some real bad and some very little. But I was talking to a friend that works at my local Hydro store and he told me just to ride it out that other than the undesirable seeds they should still bud out okay? Do you agree? Have any input on that? The main colas look like they are budding normal its mostly the small branches that look like they have clusters of seeds on them but he said leave them alone cause they should bud out too???? What do you think?


----------



## phyzix (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome clone lineup ^^


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 7, 2011)

Whats a 10L Boost run you, just shy of a g abouts? Also, saw your nute pic and you gotta ditch that rhizotonic and get the H&G Root Excelurator. I ran a side by side with the Rhizo/Root Excel in coco (bcuzz coco) and the results spoke for themselves. Just my 2c


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 7, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Whats a 10L Boost run you, just shy of a g abouts? Also, saw your nute pic and you gotta ditch that rhizotonic and get the H&G Root Excelurator. I ran a side by side with the Rhizo/Root Excel in coco (bcuzz coco) and the results spoke for themselves. Just my 2c


Appreciate the 2 cents, you know it takes 50 cents at least just to make a payphone call?

I support CANNA. 

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 8, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Appreciate the 2 cents, you know it takes 50 cents at least just to make a payphone call?
> 
> I support CANNA.
> 
> Good luck with your grow.


Are you familiar with the Root Excel from HG though? I'm only asking because I was an AVID Canna fan (and still am) until I tried the Root Excel. I actually think Root excel in veg, rhizo in bloom is the best way to go. Everything else Canna, A&B, PK, Cannazyme & Boost.

What a 10L boost run you where you are? I get it for $900 over here.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 8, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Are you familiar with the Root Excel from HG though? I'm only asking because I was an AVID Canna fan (and still am) until I tried the Root Excel. I actually think Root excel in veg, rhizo in bloom is the best way to go. Everything else Canna, A&B, PK, Cannazyme & Boost.
> 
> What a 10L boost run you where you are? I get it for $900 over here.


HG is formulated in the same labs as CANNA, created by Mr. Van De Zwaan. The two products are so similar
in fact, it is more likely that your comparison was not exactly replicated between the two plants and your
results were skewed, I receive amazing production with Rhizo and see no reason to switch. R.E is just more 
concentrated.

A 10L Boost is cheaper here than it is for you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

lots of pretty pics, nice line up too.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 8, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> HG is formulated in the same labs as CANNA, created by Mr. Van De Zwaan. The two products are so similar
> in fact, it is more likely that your comparison was not exactly replicated between the two plants and your
> results were skewed, I receive amazing production with Rhizo and see no reason to switch. R.E is just more
> concentrated.
> ...


Yeah I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. I have tried it all AN, GH, FF, HG, CashCrop, Bloom and really nothing compares with Canna. Good stuff. The price on the Boost just kills me man. Hard pill to swallow and I still wonder if it is worth the expense. Have you ever run w/o it? I didn't see a REALLY significant difference the one time I ran w/o it.

Yeh, Van De Zwaan is responsible for both brands. Gotta tip my hat to him, smart man. Obviously your happy with your regimen but the RE, Drip Clean and Shooting powder are nothing to scoff at. Wonder how it would work adding the SP to Canna? hmmm....

You totally turned my whole idea of how reflectors work upside down with that explanation a few pages back btw. It would seem obvious that the larger the reflector, the larger the spread but in fact just the opposite. I'll be damned. Daystars or SuperSun II's are great reflectors. Any experience or thoughts on the Magnums or Blockbusters? Have seen/heard wonderful things.

All in all, nice work man. Clean, efficient, well thought out room. I love the attention to quality and detail. Your doing God's work and doing it well! Congrats man, best wishes & keep it up!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Yeah I guess if it ain't broke don't fix it. I have tried it all AN, GH, FF, HG, CashCrop, Bloom and really nothing compares with Canna. Good stuff. The price on the Boost just kills me man. Hard pill to swallow and I still wonder if it is worth the expense. Have you ever run w/o it? I didn't see a REALLY significant difference the one time I ran w/o it.
> 
> Yeh, Van De Zwaan is responsible for both brands. Gotta tip my hat to him, smart man. Obviously your happy with your regimen but the RE, Drip Clean and Shooting powder are nothing to scoff at. Wonder how it would work adding the SP to Canna? hmmm....
> 
> ...


I ran my first 4 grows of CANNA subbing out other Carbo products, I've used Sweet as well
as Humboldt Honey (hydro and ES). When I began using BOOST my yields increased quite
dramatically. I didn't see any larger nugs, or any more growth so to speak, but my density
was highly altered. Just about doubled my yield.

I add a couple things to CANNA's line from other manufacturers as well, Azamax, Mayan Microzyme,
Hygrozyme, Budswel BG. And I'll be using Drip Clean when everything at the warehouse is on
a drip system.

Yea, reflectors are iffy. Check it, I see those new reflectors as complete wastes of money. Why hadn't
they ever been developed in the past 30+ years of indoor agriculture? Because they are inefficient, the 
goal of having a reflector on your Bulb is to direct the light down. Obviously, due to the inverse square law
you want your light to spend as little time within the hood as possible. With classic reflectors (Daystar AC)
you achieve this with perfectly sized reflectors which fit your bulbs like a jacket and throws light directly.

I envision a pinball machine style light movement within the Magnum and Blockbuster hoods. The light leaves
the bulb, has to travel damn near 2 feet to reach the hood, and THEN is reflected down to the plants. By the time
this happens you have probably already lost a significant portion of your light. These hoods were designed with
the new growing industry in mind. Many of these commercial growers are completely uneducated in the field of
horticulture and can't be expected to understand the physiological properties of light waves. Competition between 
reflector manufacturers has caused this hype to be placed upon these "new" style of hoods, when in all actuality 
they are not proven to be any more effective and in theory are less effective. PLUS they are a third more expensive. 
You're just paying for more metal and more glass, why would those extra materials increase production?

Those are my thoughts on these new hoods.

My guess is they put out a prototype or advertised as having the biggest reflectors
in the industry and watched to see how people reacted. Most growers in our industry
began drooling and immediately said "I GOTTA HAVE ONE!" Bingo time to make some money.

I have yet to see any other indoor agricultural cultivator utilizing these hoods and I've 
been to Cargill operations, Cisco operations, Koch Industries etc. these companies
grow and supply food for the majority of the people in the world. The most commonly
used hoods I've seen are the HydroFarm GLX Commercial Greenhouse reflectors, which
were developed in the 80's and from which the Daystars were designed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

ever tried Gravity for density? it works well too.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

Week 3 day 7


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 9, 2011)

looking great! looks like they get a bit of a stretch, but little foliage to block the lowers much (i have a Bang that grows like her, I space her between the leafy skunks to get better penetration for them). does stretch stop for them soon, or do you anticipate this run to overgrow? (from the angle looks like @ 2' vertical left?)

what a great day to be at the warehouse eh? (love a 7day a week job, LOL ... sry ..... small sarcasm) crappy drive in for me ... not looking forward to the drive home


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

Chem Sour Diesels about 40 inches tall and are around 30 inches from the glass, stretch will continue over
the next week and will cease by week 5. The Slippers and Ogers maxed at 30-32 inches, and are about 
40 inches from the glass.

My drive to the warehouse is very convenient, about 7 minutes. Nice little blizzard we have here though.


----------



## xivex (Jan 9, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Chem Sour Diesels about 40 inches tall and are around 30 inches from the glass, stretch will continue over
> the next week and will cease by week 5. The Slippers and Ogers maxed at 30-32 inches, and are about
> 40 inches from the glass.
> 
> My drive to the warehouse is very convenient, about 7 minutes. Nice little blizzard we have here though.


 
I love the CSDs, so tasty looking!  MMMmmmmm....love the "Oger" name also, classic! 

I'm getting the fallout from your blizzard over there Shrubs!  Getting cold and wet/icy rainy here right now  I'm staying inside!!!


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 9, 2011)

they lookin real nice! ay are u using the screen for more of a support for when they fatten up.. or are u using it for a true scrog?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> they lookin real nice! ay are u using the screen for more of a support for when they fatten up.. or are u using it for a true scrog?


It wouldn't be a very good ScrOG if I were. No man, it is for support only. With a well done ScrOG
you want the plants to be vegging under the screen and causing a vine like growth until you flower
and only allow buds to pop through. And you use much smaller holes, 2x2 or something, not 5x5.


----------



## Indefinately (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Shrubs,

How high up from the top of the pot is the screen?


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 9, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> It wouldn't be a very good ScrOG if I were. No man, it is for support only. With a well done ScrOG
> you want the plants to be vegging under the screen and causing a vine like growth until you flower
> and only allow buds to pop through. And you use much smaller holes, 2x2 or something, not 5x5.


yea thats what i figured...i guess thatll be alot better than individually tying buds up


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 9, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs,
> 
> How high up from the top of the pot is the screen?


36 Inches from the pot to trellis net, 36 inches from trellis net to glass.


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 10, 2011)

You're a badass grower and I love what you're doing so don't take these questions personally but:

1. Why not hydro? It seems all the professionals prefer it because it is easier, more precise, and produces better yields.
2. You keep estimating 20lbs a month but shouldn't you be getting more like 50lbs a month with 24kw at just under 1GPW?
3. Can I come work for you? I want to fully automate your warehouse and I've never been to Colorado...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

u know what. i never wondered why u werent doing hydro, as most people doin it big do. also did u consider an sog before hand?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> You're a badass grower and I love what you're doing so don't take these questions personally but:
> 
> 1. Why not hydro? It seems all the professionals prefer it because it is easier, more precise, and produces better yields.
> 2. You keep estimating 20lbs a month but shouldn't you be getting more like 50lbs a month with 24kw at just under 1GPW?
> 3. Can I come work for you? I want to fully automate your warehouse and I've never been to Colorado...



1. This is Hydro. Coco is an inert medium which requires a specialty hydroponic solution. The fact
that I top feed by hand means nothing.

2. Do your math again bro. I am perpetual. The goal is 1 gram per watt over the course of TWO months. 
With 24kW the goal would be to equal 48lbs every TWO months if i were growing bumper crops. Being 
that I'm growing PERPETUALLY, I will be harvesting HALF of my crop ONCE a month or 20ish pounds, I'm
not planning on hitting 1 gram per watt on me first grow here man, I'm actually only planning on hitting about
14-15 this month, which would be 30lbs over the course of two if it were repeated or .75gpw... Question, how would 
someone possibly yield their whole crop once per month if it takes two months to flower. Please read more thoroughly.

3. No, it seems you do not quite understand how this all works, my employees need to have a better 
attention to detail than what you've shown.

If I wanted it automated, I would automate it.

I guess its a good thing your posts are fictional.

(no hard feelings or aggression, but your post was pretty weak)


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u know what. i never wondered why u werent doing hydro, as most people doin it big do. also did u consider an sog before hand?


Plant numbers my friend. This as SoG as I can legally be unless i want to up my patient numbers.
I really wouldng have much room to do the vegging for more than 90 at a time though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Plant numbers my friend. This as SoG as I can legally be unless i want to up my patient numbers.
> I really wouldng have much room to do the vegging for more than 90 at a time though.


ohhh, i see. your grow is like a documentary yo! i'm just tryin to learn somethin.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ohhh, i see. your grow is like a documentary yo! i'm just tryin to learn somethin.


You're always welcome here bro. Your grows are informative and your experience obviously shows.

Generally speaking, your questions are quite relevant and I enjoy the thought I put in to answering them.


----------



## rfun (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess my last post with questions was pretty meaningless to you since you never replied?


shrubs first said:


> you're always welcome here bro. Your grows are informative and your experience obviously shows.
> 
> Generally speaking, your questions are quite relevant and i enjoy the thought i put in to answering them.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 10, 2011)

Im sure it's hard for him to keep up with everyone's questions that they are asking him and could easily be googled or used the "search" feature on any major vBulletins weed forums website. I can answer that question that is now hidden 3 pages back. You still may be ok with the hermie unless it was full blown. If you had just a few nanners that opened and might have pollenated some lower branches, itll probably still be ok, just keep an eye on it. The lower branches will probably have some seeds and the top colas will be alright. You can actually pollenate different brances of bud and still be ok, hence why so many breeders can multi pollenate plants using different arms as 'test sites'. It probably wont be top notch but I bet youll still have some smoke. Entirely up to you if you pull that lady out or keep her going, since he/she blew her load all over your plants already, doesnt do much good to cull her now. Main cola should probably be ok with maybe a few seeds here and there. This happened with a Dieselrella I grew last round. I had some bottom branches that got pollenated but that top scrogged out colas were completely fine. Made trim outta the bottom branches no biggie, that mom got chopped though.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2011)

rfun said:


> I guess my last post with questions was pretty meaningless to you since you never replied?


Easy there tiger, it's difficult answering every question. Especially when I'm focusing on
questions directed at or relating to my setup.



rfun said:


> Hey Shrubs you basically just use the trellis for support right? Either way looking great. I'm alittle disappointed with mine, first Coco grow and 1 of my strains, Twilight from Dutch Passion, hermied. I caught it to late and I'm pretty much screwed. Well it pollinated itself mainly, meaning the hermies got mostly themselves but they did manage to get my other plants. Some real bad and some very little. But I was talking to a friend that works at my local Hydro store and he told me just to ride it out that other than the undesirable seeds they should still bud out okay? Do you agree? Have any input on that? The main colas look like they are budding normal its mostly the small branches that look like they have clusters of seeds on them but he said leave them alone cause they should bud out too???? What do you think?


Yes the trellis is purely for supportive purposes. I didn't see that you had posted a question within your story.

As for hermies, its up to you. I couldn't afford to allow one to really let loose in my warehouse. I'd be fucked.

If you are growing for personal consumption, what does a few seeds mean to you? Just make sure to get them out
before you smoke!


----------



## rfun (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response Jesus and BTW I caught the sarcasm before you edited Lol!!!!! Your answer is pretty much what I expected, I was just looking for some opinions. I am no noob, have about 10 grows under my belt, but this has never happened to me so I kinda freaked. Since you seem to have some knowledge and experience on this topic, do you think I can continue to flower in this room or do I run the risk of pollen still being around? Cause I've had some people tell me I have to spray it down with bleach and stuff. I'm running a perpetual grow so I would litterally have to move everything out, including lights, hose down and put everything back. I would sure hate to have to do that.


jesushadafender said:


> Im sure it's hard for him to keep up with everyone's questions that they are asking him and could easily be googled or used the "search" feature on any major vBulletins weed forums website. I can answer that question that is now hidden 3 pages back. You still may be ok with the hermie unless it was full blown. If you had just a few nanners that opened and might have pollenated some lower branches, itll probably still be ok, just keep an eye on it. The lower branches will probably have some seeds and the top colas will be alright. You can actually pollenate different brances of bud and still be ok, hence why so many breeders can multi pollenate plants using different arms as 'test sites'. It probably wont be top notch but I bet youll still have some smoke. Entirely up to you if you pull that lady out or keep her going, since he/she blew her load all over your plants already, doesnt do much good to cull her now. Main cola should probably be ok with maybe a few seeds here and there. This happened with a Dieselrella I grew last round. I had some bottom branches that got pollenated but that top scrogged out colas were completely fine. Made trim outta the bottom branches no biggie, that mom got chopped though.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 10, 2011)

I think either way you should always spray down the room before the next run to kill any nasties that may be around either pollen ,unwanted bacterias or contaminants. Its tough with perpetual but I think its necessary. Cleanliness in grow rooms is of the utmost importance. Growing is a pain in the ass, thats why not everyone does it, and other reasons as well of course.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad that is sorted out. You the man mr hey-zues.


----------



## rfun (Jan 10, 2011)

Didnt mean to come off as a jerk Shrubs, just needed the input. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 10, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> 1. This is Hydro. Coco is an inert medium which requires a specialty hydroponic solution. The fact
> that I top feed by hand means nothing.
> 
> 2. Do your math again bro. I am perpetual. The goal is 1 gram per watt over the course of TWO months.
> ...


1. By hydro, I less meant the medium and more the methods involved. With such a large setup, I was expecting something less manually-intensive (like an ebb and flow, for example).

2. You said 20lbs a month so I figured you had two flowering rooms producing 20lbs a month. I have two flowering rooms so that I can keep the power steady with one room on and one room off so I just (wrongly) assumed your situation was similar to mine. 20lbs a month and 40lbs every two months are *very different* things but because you expanded upon your previous statements, I NOW understand that you are harvesting half your crops at a time.

3. I understand how my system works, I was simply asking about yours. I don't want to work for anyone anyways, but I wouldn't mind going to Colorado!

4. Why don't you want to automate it? I've automated mine to a certain point and am looking to automate it fully so that I can control everything remotely. What are the draw backs in your opinion?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 11, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> 1. By hydro, I less meant the medium and more the methods involved. With such a large setup, I was expecting something less manually-intensive (like an ebb and flow, for example).
> 
> 2. You said 20lbs a month so I figured you had two flowering rooms producing 20lbs a month. I have two flowering rooms so that I can keep the power steady with one room on and one room off so I just (wrongly) assumed your situation was similar to mine. 20lbs a month and 40lbs every two months are *very different* things but because you expanded upon your previous statements, I NOW understand that you are harvesting half your crops at a time.
> 
> ...



1. K.I.S.S. If by manually intensive you mean I mix up my reservoir and roll around in a wheeled chair
and feed using a pump, hose and water wand. Than yea, spending two minutes every other day with each
and every plant is a huge bitch... :-/ There's really no better way to spend your time.

I would not like to be dependent upon pumps and timers. Ebb+Flo? If you're growing in Rockwool or Hydrocorals 
and a pump fails or a timer goes out or your power goes out your plants are dead in 24 hours or less. I am not
willing to lose a crop in a situation such as that.

2. Even if my 24kW were divided in to two rooms, how would you expect to yield 50lbs per month? Your math is still off. 
It's still only 24kW.

3. It's not about understanding the system, its your attention detail I see lacking.

4. Automation is the next best thing to laziness. I have surveillance cameras with which I can view my grow as well as monitor
RH%, temp and CO2 levels. I'm happy for your remotes.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 11, 2011)

The rest of the trays are built and have been placed in the room.

The next group of veggies will be ready to be moved in 10 days from now.

Pay no attention to the black trays in there, my predecessors were using them and I will
be replacing them with the legit white botanicare trays soon.

12x 4'x8' trays beneath 24,000 Watts.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 11, 2011)

other then for reflectivity, is there another reason you prefer the 'legit' botanicaire ones?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 11, 2011)

eyecandi said:


> other then for reflectivity, is there another reason you prefer the 'legit' botanicaire ones?


Reflectivity has little to do with it.. Its the fact that the black ones measure much smaller,
As you can see in the picture. And they are very flimsy.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, gotcha. I never liked the black ones myself, never really noticed the size shortfall, but did have a few easily break years back (flimsy as you said) so quit using em.


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

Shrubs I was about to buy a 2x2 tray, you like Botanicare above all the other brands? ActiveAqua?


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive only tried Botanicare personally but they're rigid and are quite sturdy. Never really had a complaint with them. I would say the tray also depends on what purpose you're going to be using it for, ebb and flow, etc...I see a lot of peoples grows around here and overwhelming majority rock the Botanicares.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 11, 2011)

The ABS plastic used in botanicare is a higher grade plastic than most.

You buy one and it'll last a lifetime. 

I havent used other trays because when i bought my first trays Botanicare
was the top of the line and there were less others around. Now I mainly stay 
with them to keep my equipment consistent. To my knowledge there may be 
comparable products. But you really can't best the botanicares.


----------



## xivex (Jan 11, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> The ABS plastic used in botanicare is a higher grade plastic than most.
> 
> You buy one and it'll last a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Just needed a solid opinion before I bought one. Just using it as a simple method of flushing my ladies...room is small, plants are large, no easy way to move them in and out to flush in a sink, so just gonna run garden hose from the 2x2 tray with 1 plant in it to the sink and water away, turning pump on when water level gets high enough. Pain in the friggin ass, but I dont have any other way to flush them thoroughly without carrying them all over the house..which can't happen. 

Thanks for the response! 

X


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 11, 2011)

Just thought Id add to the love, here's the progress on some of the buds over this way. They're around 40 days give or take Id say. Oger99, Chem Sour D's (thats just a hair in the 3rd pic), and finally Glass Slipper. Also popped some seeds tonight for future runs, OGRaskals Super Skunk X Alien Kush, Topdawgs Tres Kush (Pure Kush X Tres Dawg), and Rez's Sour Diesel IBL. Can only imagine how massive these will be under some warehouse watts...


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice Hey-Zeus. I can't wait to get the newly popped genetics. All of those seeds are wicked.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks dude, yea they should be really good. Im hoping for really nice Alien Kush as well as a super stinky roadkill skunk phenos outta that Alien SS pack, Im sure all of them will be winners seeing as its a Raskal pack. Tons of new stuff comin up we have all those seeds ^ there and also KKSC (kyle kushmans straw cough), Aliendawg (ether cut), P Dawg (HP13 X Tresdawg), Chem Jones ( Casey Jones X Chemdog BX), and also an authentic grandaddy purps, which may be kinda cool.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 12, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Thanks dude, yea they should be really good. Im hoping for really nice Alien Kush as well as a super stinky roadkill skunk phenos outta that Alien SS pack, Im sure all of them will be winners seeing as its a Raskal pack. Tons of new stuff comin up we have all those seeds ^ there and also KKSC (kyle kushmans straw cough), Aliendawg (ether cut), P Dawg (HP13 X Tresdawg), Chem Jones ( Casey Jones X Chemdog BX), and also an authentic grandaddy purps, which may be kinda cool.


Authentic Granddaddy, eh? I'll have to run a few here and there.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea should be good bro. Im sure it wont be the most ridiculous out of all these but people love it and there's just something about her that's appealing.


----------



## xivex (Jan 12, 2011)

Man jesus and shrubs.... You guys are making me drool with those tasty cuts. Aaaaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 12, 2011)

It happens, it's what I've strived for honestly. He'll be the only one around the area running the cuts tho, rest will be kept for breeding material


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 12, 2011)

I test em you breed em  

Speaking of which, we might be doubling our space. Gotta talk to the landlord.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 12, 2011)

Closer to flowering for group B


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

thats beautiful how much longer?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a tough call. I should go by what the plants tell me, but I really want to install
my 300 Gallon rez first.. We'll see, the plan is to have them in on sunday/monday.


----------



## xivex (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey shrubs how long does your 50 Lb. cO2 tank last? Curious....thanks!

X


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 13, 2011)

Lookin good man, cant wait to get you the next round of goodies. Im hangin out waitin for these `91 chem X D.U.D. to drop and Tre Star dawg. Here's the lineage of some of the stuff so you can get familiar with them. Just fantastic work in my opinion, super concentrated chemdogs

*1991 DUD *= 1991 Chem(F) x Double Under Dawg(M) 

*Double Under Dawg (DUD) *= Under Dawg(F) x Under Dawg #1(M) 

*Under Dawg* = 1991 Chem(F) x Mass Super Skunk/Sensi Seed Bank Northern Lights(M) 


*Tres Star Dawg (STD)* = Star Dawg(F) x Tres Dawg(M)

*Star Dawg *= Chem 4(F) x Tres Dawg(M) 

*Tres Dawg *= Chem D(F) x Double Dawg(M) 

*Double Dawg *= ChemD(F) x Chem D/Afghani #1(M)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

man i had a kksc x sour diesel cross thats smelled like strawberry candy. i miss that baby so much.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 13, 2011)

Strawberry Diesel


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 13, 2011)

xivex said:


> Hey shrubs how long does your 50 Lb. cO2 tank last? Curious....thanks!
> 
> X


We'll be running a 440lbs CO2 tank.

Won't have it in there till the room is full.




jesushadafender said:


> Lookin good man, cant wait to get you the next round of goodies. Im hangin out waitin for these `91 chem X D.U.D. to drop and Tre Star dawg. Here's the lineage of some of the stuff so you can get familiar with them. Just fantastic work in my opinion, super concentrated chemdogs
> 
> *1991 DUD *= 1991 Chem(F) x Double Under Dawg(M)
> 
> ...


Sick I'm down



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man i had a kksc x sour diesel cross thats smelled like strawberry candy. i miss that baby so much.


Rez's Strawberry D?



jesushadafender said:


> Strawberry Diesel


Indeeed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

yes, but now that u mention it the actual strain was Sour og x Rez strawberry D.. super strawbery diesel was the name.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 13, 2011)

Was it done by ELITE?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

yup. i miss his genetics. i had that and double dipped sour banana from him b4 he went down. had keepers but i ended up having to shut down. i miss them dearly.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea Elite was the man. Hey pirate, here's some of your CSD that Ive been posting up in my forums to showcase the glory of this beast. She will get remom'd, I think she's earned it. Not the best quality pics but whatev, gets the taste buds goin... - CW -


----------



## SupaM (Jan 15, 2011)

Tasty looking Buds!!


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


----------



## xivex (Jan 15, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Yea Elite was the man. Hey pirate, here's some of your CSD that Ive been posting up in my forums to showcase the glory of this beast. She will get remom'd, I think she's earned it. Not the best quality pics but whatev, gets the taste buds goin... - CW -


Those pics gave me a semi!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 15, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Yea Elite was the man. Hey pirate, here's some of your CSD that Ive been posting up in my forums to showcase the glory of this beast. She will get remom'd, I think she's earned it. Not the best quality pics but whatev, gets the taste buds goin... - CW -


I think I recognize that bad boy.



s8045488 said:


> What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


Yea, please be sure to let me know when your results are in. LOL


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I think I recognize that bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, please be sure to let me know when your results are in.


how much does the hiest end medicine go for out there/


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> how much does the hiest end medicine go for out there/


Chem Sour D is off the shelf for 18/ gram.

Or this CO2 extracted hash for 50/ gram, tested at 92% active cannabinoids.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 15, 2011)

Big carbon scrubber with a biomass of CSD next to it.


















Trees


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn I want some of that hash, dunno if I ever seen anything quite like it... does Colorado recognize out of state cards like Michigan?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Chem Sour D is off the shelf for 18/ gram.
> 
> Or this CO2 extracted hash for 50/ gram, tested at 92% active cannabinoids.


nice chunk of hash.. i wonder why other coloradfo people have been telling me ounces go for like 175....


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 16, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn I want some of that hash, dunno if I ever seen anything quite like it... does Colorado recognize out of state cards like Michigan?


Yea this is the finest hash ive ever smoked. No question.

Its against Colorado law, but if you happen to be in town it wouldnt hurt
bring your card to a dispensary here. I know a couple dispensary owners
Who would most likely serve you.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 16, 2011)

theexpress said:


> nice chunk of hash.. i wonder why other coloradfo people have been telling me ounces go for like 175....


If you're a dispensary $175 is standard wholesale on standard meds from other dispensaries. But the quality
Is nowhere near top shelf and thats all I smoke. You could consider it the working-man's herb.

You did ask about "hiest" quality bro.


----------



## xivex (Jan 16, 2011)

Top shelf....a man of my own heart!!!  that hash looks awesome man. How tall do your csds get in flower and what height do you flip em to 12/12 at?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 16, 2011)

Its week 5 day 1 today.

The tallest of the CSD's are 50-51 inches tall.

They're averaging around 46-48 though. I flowered them around 16-18.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 16, 2011)

Raised the lights over the CSD's by 6". Average distance from the tallest tops is
26-28 inches, and roughly 42 inches from the Trellis netting.































Potting and flowering the next 90 tomorrow, clones expected in the next few days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

those are smart pots right?


----------



## xivex (Jan 17, 2011)

Shrubs keep up the super work bro. Its paying off. Your room is disgusting!  And I mean that in THE BEST WAY POSSIBLE!  I'm turning green and its not from looking at plants!!!  

Great work bud..looking forward to March!


----------



## Indefinately (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Shrubs.....

Cant your lights be allot closer considering they are being air cooled?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs.....
> 
> Cant your lights be allot closer considering they are being air cooled?


No. 36 inches from a 1000W is as close as you want.

Air cooling does nothing to stop radiant heat. All you fools with you
lights rediculously close make me laugh.


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is ~18" from a (air-cooled) 600w OK, in your opinion? If my taller plants get much closer than that I start noticing taco-leaf symptoms so I agree that too close is not a good thing. I have started LSTing as result, to try and maintain a lower canopy in my perpetual closet in the future. I have my 600w about 42" off the floor and get ~1k lumens at my soil level right now. I have enough room to raise the light another 6 - 18" if necessary, if I relocate my big 16" wall mount fan that is above my hood, but I didn't need to do that on my last run and I had one sativa dom bagseed that got around 30" above the soil.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Is ~18" from a (air-cooled) 600w OK, in your opinion? If my taller plants get much closer than that I start noticing taco-leaf symptoms so I agree that too close is not a good thing. I have started LSTing as result, to try and maintain a lower canopy in my perpetual closet in the future. I have my 600w about 42" off the floor and get ~1k lumens at my soil level right now. I have enough room to raise the light another 6 - 18" if necessary, if I relocate my big 16" wall mount fan that is above my hood, but I didn't need to do that on my last run and I had one sativa dom bagseed that got around 30" above the soil.


Yea, I've had best success with my 600's keeping them around 24-30 inches from my canopy.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2011)

180 plants flowering as of last night.

90 plants on Week 5 day 1, 90 plants on week 1 day 1







ROW 1






ROW 2






ROW3






ROW 4






CSD'S






GS


----------



## Illumination (Jan 18, 2011)

you go boy 

Looking awsome as always bro...looking forward to April? I am

namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't stand it!! Shrubs is the fucking man!!!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2011)

This is really a pleasure to watch grow. Thanks for allowing us into your warehouse.
All the Best!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2011)

It's a pleasure to be in this position. My job couldn't be better.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 18, 2011)

Some Chem Sour D nugs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

they should be frosting up now right?


----------



## RHINO1993 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the best Journal I've come across on here .. + rep 

Really Loving what your doing here & what you have said : ] 
'It was a great Read .. I hope to see more Updates from you 

Would It be possible for me To grow On this scale ... If I moved over there when I can afford It & became a citizen of that country 
would I be entitled to grow like this without constant worry of been caught & convicted ( Of course I would have to Live in that country for a certain amount of years before I could even smoke It legally ) 

Have you noticed any Damage to your eyes, From all those Watt's in that room ; ]


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they should be frosting up now right?


CSD's are always a little slow on the frost, but they turn white with all the trichs if you'll notice from
previous experience.





















RHINO1993 said:


> This is the best Journal I've come across on here .. + rep
> 
> Really Loving what your doing here & what you have said : ]
> 'It was a great Read .. I hope to see more Updates from you
> ...


Thanks man, what a compliment. 

The federal law here still prohibits what I am doing and could easily prosecute me.

Maybe one day the gov will lighten up and you will be able to do this.

Damage to my eyes? No I wear sunglasses. Maui Jim's, the best lenses around


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 19, 2011)

From what Ive seen on mine, the inner waterleaves are resinous but NOTHING compared to the Oger99. The resin is more on the Calyxes I would say which gives it that frosty appearance, and like he said they dont pack on resin as early as some plants.


----------



## xivex (Jan 19, 2011)

Shrubs and jesushadafender, you two make a really great combination. Seriously. Great work on the breeding and growing.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 19, 2011)

Next round :

Chem#4 - Clone only
Raskals OG Kush - Cali Connection
Headband - Clone Only
White Dawg - Topdawg Seeds
Galadriel - Reservoir Seeds
Deathstar - Clone Only
Chemdog Sour Diesel - Reservoir Seeds

Personally, I think the White Dawg will be the star of the show, but we shall see......


----------



## Illumination (Jan 19, 2011)

xivex said:


> Shrubs and jesushadafender, you two make a really great combination. Seriously. Great work on the breeding and growing.


yes a winning combo I assure you...I know for a fact...well from what I can remember...lol 

namaste'


----------



## RHINO1993 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Thanks man, what a compliment.
> 
> The federal law here still prohibits what I am doing and could easily prosecute me.
> 
> ...


No worries , Thanks for the reply : ] One day I will be able to do this ' whats to stop me ' someone else's opinion(the Law) : / Or make my own decision & grow as much as I can : ] 
I can imagine It has taken some doing to set all this up ... as well building the grow room , but that's always a Joy not a Job I believe 

Sun glasses , I must buy some I always forgot about them ... 


Nice Bud shots ,High Quality Images


----------



## Indefinately (Jan 20, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> No. 36 inches from a 1000W is as close as you want.
> 
> Air cooling does nothing to stop radiant heat. All you fools with you
> lights rediculously close make me laugh.


Hey Shrubs : I think that your grow is one of the best "commercial" grows on here.
Considering lighting is one of the most expensive resources in "growing" i think you may want to maximise the efficiency of the lighting you have.
Have you tried lowering below 36" inches and experienced problems? 

I have been keeping my 1000watt HPS light ( In a Cooltube ) about 25-30cm which is 9.8"- - 11.8 inches with no problems at all.


A quote below from Al. B. Fuct - https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/399206-its-fuct-world-4.html

Your cooltube/air cooled hood will allow you to place the lamp a lot closer to the maturing tops than without it. Cooltubes are fantastic for reducing the radiant IR. You can put the maturing tops 6-8" away from a 1000 in a cooltube.

I am watching your grow closely and learning from your experience as i have learnt by many others on this site. 

All the best Shrubs...

From just another "FOOL"........


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 20, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs : I think that your grow is one of the best "commercial" grows on here.
> Considering lighting is one of the most expensive resources in "growing" i think you may want to maximise the efficiency of the lighting you have.
> Have you tried lowering below 36" inches and experienced problems?
> 
> ...


Appreciate the compliment. And Al b is reputable.

As for this quote?

It is possible to keep lights at a distance where there are no little-to-no signs of heat stress yet lose yield. Take for example my previous grows within my grow hut utilizing two 600Watts. I had this happen to me.

One more point, you have one 1000W bulb in however large of an area, I'm not sure. I have 4 thousand watts per 4'x4' area. That is 1 thousand watt bulb every 48inches squared. Everything is different because of this. 

Lets say N is the number of photons your plant is receiving at 12 inches from 1kW bulb. Now I've added three more 1kW bulbs to that setup. And they are all spaced evenly so that the plant receives the same amount of light from each light point. In order for similar photon numbers, according to the inverse square I should have my lights 48 inches from the plants.

36" is causing a little stress on my Chem Sour Diesels.

Please stop questioning my spacing as I have them spaced where they need to be.


Anyways... Next subject.

Check out my new CO2 tank.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice co2 tank, I pity the fool who has to fill it tho lmao


----------



## Indefinately (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Shrubs,

No more questions about lighting distance from me mate.
You definately know your shit.

Im sure there will be plenty more questions in general.
Hope you dont mind......

Now thats a massive Co2 bottle .....


----------



## xivex (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the tank! Massive gas!!! Lol ;0


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 21, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice co2 tank, I pity the fool who has to fill it tho lmao


Ha, yea. It's all delivery, there's a gauge and I simply call when it is below a quarter. 

No way I'm movin a 440 pounder



Indefinately said:


> Hey Shrubs,
> 
> No more questions about lighting distance from me mate.
> You definately know your shit.
> ...


Ask away. But I have literally had to talk about my light spacing and "defend" it around 10 times.

I don't mind questions.



xivex said:


> I love the tank! Massive gas!!! Lol ;0


Ya bro. Huge.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 21, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Ask away. But I have literally had to talk about my light spacing and "defend" it around 10 times.
> 
> I don't mind questions.
> 
> .


yeah, real hard to get folks to understand the truth about lights with all the forum crap going around, but at least we have taught a few


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 21, 2011)

riddleme said:


> yeah, real hard to get folks to understand the truth about lights with all the forum crap going around, but at least we have taught a few


Indeed RM3.

I need to swing over to your page and update myself on the life of Riddle.


----------



## incognegro999 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so jealous that you get to do something like this for a living haha! Im ignorant to the "legal" growing as where I am we have no such thing. If you dont mind me asking ballpark figure anyway about how much does your setup run ya? And how long till your in the black ink with what you expect to harvest each time?


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 21, 2011)

Once again Ill post up some bud porn because it's relevant to this thread...or something like that. Payment was sent in for the Gauva Dawgs and Star Dawgs so we should have some new strains to play with soon Shrubs  First pics are Ogers, CSD's , then Glass Slippers. I cannot wait til I getta see those big ass Chem colas at the warehouse bro!  Lawl, ever get that Co2 tank moved into place or will she be planted til the delivery dude rolls back with another?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

ohhh, luscious!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 21, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Once again Ill post up some bud porn because it's relevant to this thread...or something like that. Payment was sent in for the Gauva Dawgs and Star Dawgs so we should have some new strains to play with soon Shrubs  First pics are Ogers, CSD's , then Glass Slippers. I cannot wait til I getta see those big ass Chem colas at the warehouse bro!  Lawl, ever get that Co2 tank moved into place or will she be planted til the delivery dude rolls back with another?



Tank is stayin where it's at til we get the refill. No way to move that thing more than a few inches without a solid dolly


----------



## xivex (Jan 21, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous. Best thread on RIU imho. Awesome work both of you shrubs and jesushadafender.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea I wouldnt doubt it, thing looked quite heavy lol. Curious to see how long she lasts in there, I bet it will be a little while anyway.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you viv. Hows that 2400 Watt room comin? You get that last one turned on yet?




Update:

Clones in their last night of being in the dome.







Grabbed the C.A.P. Fuzzy Logic PPM-2A The most advanced on the market.


----------



## rfun (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Shrubs, what would you say is your cloning ratio? Do you find some strains harder to clone than others? And have you ever used an EZ Cloner?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 22, 2011)

rfun said:


> Hey Shrubs, what would you say is your cloning ratio? Do you find some strains harder to clone than others? And have you ever used an EZ Cloner?


In my history of cloning, roughly 80-90%. I have used a knock-off aero cloner, the white botanicare.

Worked decent.

I really just like cloning straight in to coco.

As of lately i have been receiving clones from Jesus' nursery. He has quite
the list of genetics. I'll haven my own breeding facility shortly though.


----------



## xivex (Jan 22, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> In my history of cloning, roughly 80-90%. I have used a knock-off aero cloner, the white botanicare.
> 
> Worked decent.
> 
> ...


Oooh man i wanna see some pics of that!! The gardens coming along man. I made the noob mistake of too many in too small an area other than that everything is looking pretty nice considering its my first ride on the pony.


----------



## rfun (Jan 22, 2011)

Shrubs, if you dont mind can you give me a quick run down on how you clone in Coco? I want to know your method in particular from start to finish, how many days you leave them domed and so forth. I'm just starting to use Coco so I'm looking for some Coco expert advice.


Shrubs First said:


> In my history of cloning, roughly 80-90%. I have used a knock-off aero cloner, the white botanicare.
> 
> Worked decent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 23, 2011)

rfun said:


> Shrubs, if you dont mind can you give me a quick run down on how you clone in Coco? I want to know your method in particular from start to finish, how many days you leave them domed and so forth. I'm just starting to use Coco so I'm looking for some Coco expert advice.


Keep in mind, I take 144 clones at a time, and fill up my cloning trays completely in order to keep my 
humidity at a maximum.

Take cuttings with a sharp blade to reduce injury to the parent plant. I have a titanium nitride scalpel. 
Dip the cutting tool in rubbing alcohol or a mixture of one part bleach : nine parts water to prevent 
transmitting diseases from infected plant parts to healthy ones. Remove flowers and flower buds from 
cuttings to allow the cutting to use its energy and stored carbohydrates for root and shoot formation 
rather than fruit and seed production. To increase the number of roots and insure uniform rooting use
a rooting hormone. Preferably one with a fungicide. To prevent possible contamination of the entire 
supply of rooting hormone place some in a separate container for dipping cuttings.

I then fill the individual spaces in the rooting tray in with coco. Not too packed, not too lose. Much of
this takes practice. Fertilize the coco before the cuttings go in. I add to my water:

Per Gallon
V
2 mL coco A
2 mL coco B
5 mL Rhizotonic
2 mL Mayan Microzyme
1 mL H202

EC: .4 - .5 pH 5.9-6.0

I apply this solution to the Coco.

Insert the plant cuttings in to the Coco, place the dome on the clones, place on
my heating mat set for 80 degrees F under my 4 bulb T5. Don't touch it for a week. 
I mean as little as possible. Every time the clone tray is bumped or moved the 
process is disrupted. It is a very delicate chemical and physiological process. I 
don't even spray the clones, anything on the leaves during this process is phytotoxic 
and spraying disrupts the process.

The saturation of the coco keeps the humidity up and the dome keeps it trapped. If
you're worried about algae or fungi, add a little extra H2O2, but 1 mL of the 29% H2O2
keeps algae and fungi at bay for me no problem. Leave the dome on sealed for 6 days.

On day 7, open up the vents and allow for air exchange, the plants will begin acclimating to 
lower humidity and temp. I also turn the heat mat off. On day 8, taking the dome off the plants
shouldn't be too stressful as they should be quite acclimated to the new environment, its time to
pot! I now pot in to 1 gallon smart pots.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Shrubs.. Got a few questions for ya.

1. What makes the PPM2 the most advanced co2 controller?
2. What is the best (most efficient) commercial strand you've grown in your opinion? (taking into consideration quality, weight, flowering time etc) Why?
3. You really never have problem with salt buildup?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 23, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Hey Shrubs.. Got a few questions for ya.
> 
> 1. What makes the PPM2 the most advanced co2 controller?
> 2. What is the best (most efficient) commercial strand you've grown in your opinion? (taking into consideration quality, weight, flowering time etc) Why?
> 3. You really never have problem with salt buildup?


1. The PPM-2a is designed unlike most other co2 meters in that, it controls both generators 
and tanks. It is able to keep CO2 ppm within 25ppm of the desired setting by use of its
"Fuzzy Logic" tech. Instead of blasting CO2 until the meter reads the desired setting it begins 
putting on the breaks and slowly flatlines on to your setting. Rather than fluctuating rapidly, 
other CO2 meters fluctuate by as much as 20%. Consistency in environment is key.

2. So far the Chem Sour Diesel has been my most productive as well as quality, not
only did i smash my yield records with it, i was awarded Bud of the Month by a local
magazine.

3. Not true, my home grow is having TDS issues and i have had them in the past. Anybody
growing hydroponically is bound to have TDS issues.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 24, 2011)

Tons of work last night. The place is really coming together. Also, I grabbed an iPad
yesterday and it is going to be my warehouse companion. All my notes and info will
stored using this bad boy. I didn't think I would like it as much as I do!

Roots!






























GS






























CSD






Ogre99


----------



## rasputin71 (Jan 24, 2011)

What apps are you using for taking notes, etc, on your ipad? Have you used herb.iq for the PC? They are adding a web utility so you will be able to access it from your ipad soon. I will be able to just take the ipad downstairs and update my herb.iq instead of making paper notes first.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 24, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> What apps are you using for taking notes, etc, on your ipad? Have you used herb.iq for the PC? They are adding a web utility so you will be able to access it from your ipad soon. I will be able to just take the ipad downstairs and update my herb.iq instead of making paper notes first.


I'm a Mac. We use MJFreeway for our POS system. It tracks inventory and plant count, as well as
sales.

I have a laboratory notebook for actual note taking. I like pen and paper.


----------



## Illumination (Jan 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I'm a Mac. We use MJFreeway for our POS system. It tracks inventory and plant count, as well as
> sales.
> 
> I have a laboratory notebook for actual note taking. I like pen and paper.


Looks like you are busy but having a blast eh my friend? Beautiful as always

Namaste'


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 24, 2011)

Shrubs, your grow is truly amazing. The level of precision that you are operating on is just what is needed for a grow of this size! You da man! Man


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

Next month is gonna look good


----------



## xivex (Jan 24, 2011)

Shrubs i love my ipad. Got it for xmas. Loved it way more than I thought also. PenuLtimate is a great app for notes. Check it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I'm a Mac. We use MJFreeway for our POS system. It tracks inventory and plant count, as well as
> sales.
> 
> I have a laboratory notebook for actual note taking. I like pen and paper.


im on a wayy smaller scale, and i use pen n paper as well as digital journals.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 24, 2011)

Got some updates and a correction.

Grabbed the Blue Lab Gaurdian meter






My CAP Fuzzy Logic wouldn't calibrate correctly. It was staying at 800ppm, so i traded it out for another.
That one wouldnt calibrate either. Stayed at 50ppm. I stand corrected, maybe if they would calibrate they 
would be the best. But no.

I traded it out for the Sentinal C-PPM4 and couldnt be happier. No calibration problems. And it seems to have 
similar capabilities in terms of features.






Extended CO2 sniffer


----------



## Illumination (Jan 24, 2011)

badd ass....actually seems better than the prior so hell yeah!!

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey shrubs,

The sentinel cppm-4 is the co2 only version of their total environmental controller, the chhc-4 (the one im running!). I love my chhc-4 as im sure youll love the cppm-4. Its great. The only major difference from the cap ppm2a is that the sentinel uses a different fuzzy logic chip. Sentinel is accurate within 50 ppm whereas cap is accurate within 25 ppm so they claim.... Other than those diffs, they are very similar controllers. 

Ive also heard that cap products are lower quality so youll probaly prefer the sentinel chhc-4. 

Btw your csds are looking so thick and fuzzy. Like cotton candy. Looking amazing bro!


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 25, 2011)

Shrubs, you ever try the IGS-061 co2 controller from Plug'n'Grow? Very popular where i'm from. Retail $639 but get them for $450. Also what do you pay for your Quantum 1k's?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 25, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Shrubs, you ever try the IGS-061 co2 controller from Plug'n'Grow? Very popular where i'm from. Retail $639 but get them for $450. Also what do you pay for your Quantum 1k's?


We have quantum 600's. No 1k's.

All of our 1k's unfortunately are magnetic. Sometime over the next year we'll be transitioning to digital.

My mentor uses the IGS. It doesn't utilize Fuzzy Logic technology from what I can tell. Not quite as efficient.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys, just checkin in. Been very busy lately. My building inspector rolled by today, we're scheduled for Tuesday the 1st so I'm lookin forward to that. Other than that theres been really solid growth happening on Cycle 1. The Glass Slippers have really been impressing me. She's a winner with super afghani nug growth. The Ogre99 is beautiful, highest resin content for sure, a nice solid hybrid. While the CSD's are just pure jungle sativas, they are just beginning their flower hour. I excpect the Glass and Ogre's to be finished in roughly 17 days and ready to trim and cure in 25. While the CSD's are looking more like 24-30 more days of flowering. We'll see, I'm really excited though. Cycle 2 has taken flowering very well for the most part. The Sour Bubble#2's didn't have the developed root system of the rest and are going through some PMS! They hopefully come back strong. Just gotta go easy on em. Cycle 3 is motherfuckin Flawlesss, so far it's looking to be a serious pull. Not one stressed plant in Vegetation and all are nice and perked. CO2 was installed in the veg today too.  hope all is well with yall Stay up.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 26, 2011)

xivex said:


> Hey shrubs,
> 
> The sentinel cppm-4 is the co2 only version of their total environmental controller, the chhc-4 (the one im running!). I love my chhc-4 as im sure youll love the cppm-4. Its great. The only major difference from the cap ppm2a is that the sentinel uses a different fuzzy logic chip. Sentinel is accurate within 50 ppm whereas cap is accurate within 25 ppm so they claim.... Other than those diffs, they are very similar controllers.
> 
> ...


It's been nothing but wonderful. Very high quality.


----------



## purrrrple (Jan 26, 2011)

Forgive me for being a moron but what exactly is Fuzzy Logic?


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 26, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Forgive me for being a moron but what exactly is Fuzzy Logic?


 Basically, it 'learns' the conditions of your room and attempts release the proper amount of CO2 vs. just releasing until the set point is reached and stopping (what cheaper controllers do) but this causes over shooting.

The example all the websites give are like a good driver. You apply the brakes slowly before coming to a stop sign vs reaching the sign and slamming them. Hopefully that helps clear it up a lil.

Love the gear shrubs, I wanted a chhc-1 (or new 4) for a long time and was considering CAP after your initial enthusiasm. Glad I came back and checked it out, a chhc-4 for me it is!


----------



## jesushadafender (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea I have a CHHC-4 and I absolutely love it, takes care of everything I need. Glad to see you like the Sentinels my friend. Hope the inspection goes to plan and nothing major, if anything, needs to be done. Replanted the KKSC, White, and Aliendawg ether cut so hopefully we can get those to a nice size shortly. Warehouse is lookin ballin man. Gimme a hollar and come down soon, ladies have about 2 weeks or so left for the CSD's. Glass Slippers probably could be flushing now but Ill taken to a nice amber.


----------



## riddleme (Jan 27, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Forgive me for being a moron but what exactly is Fuzzy Logic?


Simply stated logic is a basic 1 or 0 this translates in a logic high or a logic low which translates into things like on or off, yes or no, black or white. Fuzzy logic allows a maybe or a grey to be added in the programming logic set which as stated allows the device to learn


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 27, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Simply stated logic is a basic 1 or 0 this translates in a logic high or a logic low which translates into things like on or off, yes or no, black or white. Fuzzy logic allows a maybe or a grey to be added in the programming logic set which as stated allows the device to learn


I believe it has become self-aware! The end is near!


----------



## Illumination (Jan 27, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I believe it has become self-aware! The end is near!


*ROTFLMFAO!*

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Jan 27, 2011)

Dude until it can turn into a robot and water the garden by itself it aint smart enough!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, today is week 6 day 5 for Cycle 1, week 2 day 5 for Cycle 2

Glass Slippers look sick!






Glass Slipper just in front of a 2x2. They are rock solid.












The Chem Sour Diesels. Its a jungle in there. A solid 4' x 24' canopy of CSD. I
estimate there to be around 175-225 CSD tops.


















Cycle 2 


















Ogre99 in the foreground, CSD in background






I just can't capture the CSDs in totality.






Thanks for checkin.


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Jan 28, 2011)

looking amazing bro


----------



## xivex (Jan 28, 2011)

Yum yum! Looks so tasty. Great job!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 28, 2011)

Really respect your work ethic, and admire your warehouse garden!
ATB!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys

Here are some Oger99 shots. Very impressive


----------



## HotPhyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks hand down amazing buddy!! ++rep to u sir


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

oger99 looks beasty!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 31, 2011)

Week 7, day 1

Oger99s and Glass Slippers will be chopped in 14 days.

CSD's I'm givin another 28 i believe.



Here is our new 300 Gallon reservoir. This baby will be a saving my life soon enough.






Some frosty farm images


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

i know you may have posted this, but how do you irrigate?


----------



## xivex (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing shrubs. Congrats on your res. Looks great! Seen a setup in humboldt that used a 500 gal green res. Was humongous. Fed mutiple trays and generated about 35 lbs of bkue dream per cycle. Yoursetup is even nicer!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i know you may have posted this, but how do you irrigate?


Mix fertilizer solutions in 55 gallon barrels, I have 4 of them. I currently distribute the water using a 
pump, hose and waterwand. 45 seconds per plant = 1 gallon per plant.



xivex said:


> Amazing shrubs. Congrats on your res. Looks great! Seen a setup in humboldt that used a 500 gal green res. Was humongous. Fed mutiple trays and generated about 35 lbs of bkue dream per cycle. Yoursetup is even nicer!


Thanks man, it'll be so money having 300 gallons of RO water at perfect temperature ready to go.

It's gonna go on top of a cabinet (I know, its 2400 lbs of water).. A really strong cabinet which will
house the (4) 55 gallon barrels beneath the res and have a PVC distribution manifold which I can just open 
valves and allow the reservoir to fill the barrels at a high pace. 

Inspectors came today, no real issues so we're good to go. All we need to do is install another EXIT sign.

The carpenter will be here tonight to fabricate the cabinet. It'll be great!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

one gallon in those big ass pots, how often do the get a drink ? and do you alternate from pure water to nute solution ? and do you oxygenate your mix?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> one gallon in those big ass pots, how often do the get a drink ? and do you alternate from pure water to nute solution ? and do you oxygenate your mix?


Every other day. Soon it will be 1/2 gallon per plant per day. Big ass pots? They're
5 gallons. I have some 25 gallon smart pots for my outdoor veggies, those are
big ass pots. Always with fertilizers unless I see issues, of course it's oxygenated.


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 1, 2011)

Fast forward a few weeks and they'll look something like...There's some dried glass slipper samples, tastes just like candy. Also, there's some CSD's that are chunking up quite nicely that are in flush now. Stuff is looking absolutely gorgeous at the warehouse man. Glad inspection went well and all you have to do is add an exit sign, easy.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on the inspection.
ATB!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, damn how big are the mothers..


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking god, shrubs. Do you just use clones inC O or do you grow from seed? IOf from seed, which breeders do you prefer? I am always looking for reputable breeders with stable genetics.


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 2, 2011)

You'd be surpirsed how big the moms are. He uses clones that are grown from seed. As far as breeders go here's what I would recommend OGraskal Seeds, Topdawg Seeds, Green Lantern Seeds, Cali Connection, Dutchgrown Seeds, and possibly Reservoir depending on how committed you are to finding a good pheno as it takes some selection. OGraskal and Topdawg seeds are only available in limited quantities through a few seed sites, you'll have to camp out for those but they really are that good. Shrubs has lots of Topdawg stuff coming up to keep an eye on. The other breeders seeds' are more readily available and can be found by doing a few searches.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 2, 2011)

Rough design of the cabinet with the reservoir above it. Plumbing plan is not shown. 
Cabinet will be 8 feet long and about 48 inches high, and will be supported like a floor.


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 3, 2011)

Those glass slippers are looking incredible. Which breeder did you acquire those from? I've ordered both Querkle and Agent Orange from TGA, and both were superb. There are a couple shots of one pheno in this link.
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-new-post.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 3, 2011)

The Glass come from Dutchgrown Seeds.

They're White x Cindy99

I love the Urkles, should be running some White x Urkles soon.


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 4, 2011)

The only strains Ive found to be worth a shit from Subcool personally have been his Chernoby and a local Jillly Bean 'candy store' phenotype. Sure the buds are pretty and smell/taste good but the potency is extremely lacking IMO. Also, pop 10 seeds of his and you're going to end up with 10 different phenos, the lines have not been worked thoroughly enough to nail down specific traits. Duthcgrown's stuff has really impressed me honestly. I'm keeping 2 of her strains out of the original 4 I had and that's pretty good since she's up against Raskal and the crew for the plant count. 
White urkles and White Master's will be making an appearance for next round for sure dude! Cleaning out my room today and getting the veggies in there tonight


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll have to look into the Dutchgrown seeds. Thanks for the reply shrubs.


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 5, 2011)

wow shrubs they have def. fattened up! i could only dream of how it smells in that warehouse! good job man, i def. do not kno how much work goes into mainting something as big as that but i could only imagine! great work!

when u harvest what are u lookin for?(cloudy trichs, amber trichs cloudy< amber etc.)


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, here's some nug shots.


----------



## xivex (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweeet pics!!! One love shrubs. Great garden my friend!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 5, 2011)

What a day what a day. Constructed the reservoir stand / cabinet. As well as a a shelf next to the sink area.

I actually have a work area to keep for myself. Very organized I must say.

The real sketch before the build. Keep in mind this thing is holding almost 3000lbs on top of it.







The bottom of the stand.






The first two joists in place.






Next joists and wall attachments.






Final joists in place.






Basically a floor type structure for the 300 gallon res to sit on.






Gettin there!






It wasn't easy gettin this big thing up there but we got it.






3 out of 4 barrels in there, still waitin on one from the hydro store.






And my new shelf area.






Nutes can fit and glassware as well. And it's in easy reaching distance from the sink.
Just clean, rinse and set em down.












My life has found new meaning.

Edit: Oh yea, and I grabbed a 1000W water heater for the 300 gal res.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 5, 2011)

amazing work in here as always, nice bud shots. Those got to be due for a cuttin soon here.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 6, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> amazing work in here as always, nice bud shots. Those got to be due for a cuttin soon here.


The Ogers and Slippers got their first flush tonight. The CSDs will begin their
flush closer to week 9.


----------



## xivex (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice res setup and shelf/work area my man. Pro! 

Do you ever need to cool your res in the summers or?

Thanks,

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 7, 2011)

xivex said:


> Very nice res setup and shelf/work area my man. Pro!
> 
> Do you ever need to cool your res in the summers or?
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Won't need any water cooling. It's not recirculatory or anything and the water coming out of my
RO filter is between 50F-55F. So I need to warm it up actually, which is why I grabbed the 1000W heater, should
be the proper size to heat 300 gallons to 67.5F efficiently. 

You know I'll let ya know if I end up having to grab a water chiller though. 

Today is week 8 day 1. Updates later.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 8, 2011)

I couldn't deprive yall of this one.

Ogre 99


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 8, 2011)

Oger






180 Flowering Plants






Veg


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking fantastic dude. Really tempted to pop these seeds as Ive gone on a rampage today chopping moms left and right. Ogers getting some nice color to her I see! The veggies are looking amazing man, gonna be a great next round.


----------



## Icky (Feb 8, 2011)

Fark, bit o' reading to catch up with on this one!

Made it to page 95 eventually though 

Not really a whole lot to add; you seem to have the situation well under control here, and any questions that sprung up have been asked, and answered, so..

+repped and subbed. Chur!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the words icky.

My mentor is a serious sterility freak when it comes to his grow operation.
It's safe to say his facility is cleaner than most hospitals.. He has started a company
called SEA Certified and I have been assisting him and hope to eventually become a
partner with him. SEA Certified is here to help raise awareness and inform consumers/patients
about healthy horticultural crop production practices. As it stands there are no standards.

Lets hope that changes.

Next goal for me is to become SEA Certified. www.SEACertified.com

SEA stands for "Sealed Environment Agriculture" which, yes is somewhat of a knockoff from
my "Controlled Environment Agriculture" company. He was originally asking me to sell him my
company in order to use the name, but decided that "Controlled" wasn't as direct and specific as
"Sealed" because Sealed implies controlled, and Controlled is not necessarily sealed. One of the
requirements of a SEA Certification is no intake/outtake and no hoods being ducted out of the room.

Also, anybody ever heard of Bedrocan? These guys are no joke when it comes to professionalism in the
cannabis horticultural scene. www.bedrocaninternational.com

Becoming a similar organization is another goal of mine.


----------



## xivex (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cool shrubs. Checking em out now.

Edit- bedrocan had sime fascinating reading links on their site from the dutch govt. Thx shrubs!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 9, 2011)

Nug shots and a finished reservoir with my working distribution system.

All custom built. So sick it should have a patent.

Ogre99






Chemdawg Sour Diesel






Glass Slipper






Reverse Osmosis is all fitted and filling up the 300gal for the next 30 hours.






Waste water from the RO.






All finished up.






























Next plan is to hook up a drip system.

Anyone have experience with spray stakes and slow irrigation systems?


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 9, 2011)

Next rounds lookin like:

Raskals OG
Chem #4
White Master Kush
White Urkle
White Dawg
Galadriel

The buds are filling in quite nicely dude, been trimmin like a mad man. Should hit me up soon and toke some of this GS and CSD


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 10, 2011)

that shit is sick..................


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks amazing as usual!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm looking at some Pressure Compensating Drip Emitters currently. I would be most comfortable
with a 1/2 gallon per hour drip emitter so I can easily divide it up over the day.. The plan is to have my drip
system on during the lights on cycle, spraying the plants for 5 minutes every hour. This gives me
1/2 gallon per plant every day (5 minutes x 12 hours = 60 minutes of spray time = 1/2 gallon) 
which allows me to mix up fertilizer once every 3rd day. The new 300 Gallon res gives me 300 gallons
of Reverse Osmosis water ready at the proper temperature to use at all times. My average use will be 
180 gallons over the course of 3 days.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like the Ogres and Slippers will be coming down Sunday, looked at the trichome glands 
and viewed a 75% milky with very few clear and very few amber.... My kind of medicine. I'll
give the Chem Sour Diesels another week.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 11, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Looks like the Ogres and Slippers will be coming down Sunday, looked at the trichome glands
> and viewed a *75% milky with very few clear and very few amber.... My kind of medicine.* I'll
> give the Chem Sour Diesels another week.


I couldn't agree more!! Awesome bro!!

Namaste


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 11, 2011)

Furthur the next 3 nights at the 1st Bank center. Hope yall have a great weekend. Chop Chop sunday.


----------



## xivex (Feb 11, 2011)

i love chop chop! . 

Room is gorgoeus as are the buds!


----------



## Icky (Feb 11, 2011)

I like your cone 

As for the sweet new res set-up.. well, of course..

I dig B)


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Looks like the Ogres and Slippers will be coming down Sunday, looked at the trichome glands
> and viewed a 75% milky with very few clear and very few amber.... My kind of medicine. I'll
> give the Chem Sour Diesels another week.


 How many weeks u go on the CSD from 12/12? 10 weeks I think, but wanted to verify with someone with good experience


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 12, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> How many weeks u go on the CSD from 12/12? 10 weeks I think, but wanted to verify with someone with good experience


Today is week 8 day 6, the Ogres and Slippers, coming down tomorrow is a full 8 weeks. If the CSDs are indeed ready next sunday, that will be Week 9 day 7 so a full 9 weeks to finish for me. Only the trichomes can tell me for sure next friday/saturday.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy chopping today, brother.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 16, 2011)

Computer has been down. Pics will be uploaded soon.

I have been a resin covered mess for the past few days.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 16, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Computer has been down. Pics will be uploaded soon.
> 
> *I have been a resin covered mess for the past few days.*



Now that's an awesome problem!!

Have fun bro...

Namaste'


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 17, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Computer has been down. Pics will be uploaded soon.
> 
> I have been a resin covered mess for the past few days.


Sounds about like what I've been doing. Had to harvest 18 plants on my own over the last week, and also making hash. Fingers are just now unresinated. 
Good work man.


----------



## xivex (Feb 17, 2011)

Shrubs,

Ive been reading lots of good info on pre-harvest flushing and whether to do it or not, im in soil btw and have only flushed once in this cycle so far due to a nute problem, and id like to know your thoughts on thw subject bro...do you flush before chop? Or do you go plain water the last week or two? Or do you just feed till chop? 

Thanks man,

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> Sounds about like what I've been doing. Had to harvest 18 plants on my own over the last week, and also making hash. Fingers are just now unresinated.
> Good work man.


Thats what I do for my personal meds. 18 plants under 1800 Watts at home.



xivex said:


> Shrubs,
> 
> Ive been reading lots of good info on pre-harvest flushing and whether to do it or not, im in soil btw and have only flushed once in this cycle so far due to a nute problem, and id like to know your thoughts on thw subject bro...do you flush before chop? Or do you go plain water the last week or two? Or do you just feed till chop?
> 
> ...


I can't quite tell if you're talking about leaching or flushing. Flushing is used at the end to 
release heavy metals and other chemicals of the plant matter before harvest. Leaching is giving
the plants excess irrigation to allow a loss of water soluble salts within the soil to avoid these salts
from building up into the soil. Generally speaking if you're organic/all natural, you need not leach.

I flush for at least 7 days before I harvest, this time around it has been a 10 day flush. I have had to leach
a couple times here in there out of fear of a salt build up. Remember your goal is to feed your medium, your
plant will do it's own thing.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soil_salination


----------



## xivex (Feb 18, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I can't quite tell if you're talking about leaching or flushing.


Thanks for the clarification! I was trying to talk about flushing at the end right before harvest, like the last 7-10 days as you mentioned. 

So you do flush? Interesting. I'm just trying to gather info because it seems the camp is very divided on whether a pre-harvest flush he last 1-2 weeks is beneficial or harmful to the plant and the resulting end product. I'm too inexperienced to know at this point since I haven't had time to grow several crops and compare the resulting end product. Thats why I ask questions to wonderful people like you! 


*So in your flush at the end, you just provide plain water every time you would have normally fed a nutrient fertilizer solution to the plants? Just plain water the last 7-10 days? Or do you add trace elements, sugars, whatever blah blah in minute amounts to this plain water?
*

Thanks for the answer Shrubs!  

One Love.

X


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 18, 2011)

Have either of you read this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 18, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> Have either of you read this thread? https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


Nope, Riddleme is a great guy and all. He has his theorys and beliefs, and we disagree here and there.

He's a great grower but just because someone calls their thread "the truth about flushing" well.... I have a 
book coming out and its called "You grow your way and I'll grow mine, because hey! They both seem to work!".


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

Yo viv, with this current harvest. I flushed the Ogres and slippers with 4mL CannaBoost, 10mL hygrozyme all the way through. And with the CSDs i stopped the Boost and Zyme after 7 days of flush and now just RO water. No pH when its water only. 

I do it a little differently everytime, with no significant changes in finished product as long as my drying technique is incorporated.


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the answers Shrubs!! Much appreciated man! 

Hope all is well..

X


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> ....as long as my drying technique is incorporated.


whats your preferred method?


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> whats your preferred method?


Good question Snafu! I'd love to hear how you dry and cure also Shrubs! Thanks man!! 

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

When you cut a plant and hang to dry, the transport of fluids within the plant continues, but at a much slower rate. Stomata close soon after harvest, and drying is slowed since little water vapor escapes. The natural plant processes slowly come to an end as the plant dries. The outer cells are the first to dry, but fluid still moves from the internal cells to supply moisture to outer cells which are dry. When this process occurs properly, plants dry evenly throughout. Removing leaves and large stems upon harvest speeds up drying; however, moisture content within the "dried" buds, leaves and stems is uneven. If buds are dried too quickly, chlorophyll and other pigments, starch, nitrates are trapped within plant tissue, making it taste green, burn unevenly and taste bad.

When dried relatively slowly, over a period of seven days or longer, moisture evaporates evenly in to the air, yielding uniformly dried buds. Slowly dried buds taste sweet and smoke smooth. Taste and aroma improve when pigments breakdown. Slow even drying where moisture content is the same throughout stems, foliage and buds allows enough time for the pigments to degrade. Hanging entire plants to dry allows this process to take place over time.

I enjoy opening my jar and having the freshly trimmed buds literally stinging my nostrils. The aromas are extremely pure and pungent.

I try to end up having between 8%-10% moisture content in my finished buds.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 19, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> ........
> I try to end up having between 8%-10% moisture content in my finished buds.


and you measure this how?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> and you measure this how?


With liquid chromatography, oh the wonders of science.. Or is that the devil at work? But thanks for your skepticism.


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 19, 2011)

You come across like a real douchebag in your posts, good luck with that.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> With liquid chromatography. But thanks for your skepticism.



LOL!! Part of why I love you lil bro

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

So don't read. I do this for the enjoyment of everyone. If you don't believe what I say when I say it, I'm
going to take it personally that you are calling me a liar. 

"I don't think you can measure that accurately" Come on man, this is the 21st century. And you don't think
we as dispensary owners have to test our products?


----------



## rasputin71 (Feb 19, 2011)

thx for provin my point


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> thx for provin my point


Cry me a river. Let me know if you need any pointers


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> thx for provin my point



Dude for real....I know Shrub's personally and he is awesome people who beyond a shadow of a doubt knows his shit. As proven above reproach by both his documentation as well as the awesomeness of his product. I don't feel he was rude at all and it does get quite old having to explain over and over why you do what you do when your results obviously prove what you know. If you were to question him in a non-doubtful but interested way he would explain it to you with the facts and experience to back it up. I and Shrub's don't agree on everything either but I know he knows his stuff and is one of the most positive giving generous and intellectual beings I have ever met. 

So take the time to read what he has documented and I promise you will learn much....

Namaste'

ps- Ras I have learned from your words as well and value your knowledge as well


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

Alright everyone please relax and take it easy.

I am all confused about when has happened to some of my pictures.

Here are some of what have come out.

I base my harvesting off of trichome coloring alone. I don't care that there are still white pistils on the
buds, everything is about the cannabinoid content, and the most popular studies state that milky trichomes
are the most concentrated. I had seen about 60%-70% milky with few clear and few amber the night before
I chopped.

Glass Slipper






Ogre 99






Temperature and RH are pretty spot on in the dry room.






Chem Sour Diesels coming down tomorrow












And our new Vault


----------



## MediMary (Feb 19, 2011)

nice everything bro


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!! ATB!!!


----------



## xivex (Feb 19, 2011)

Shrubs,

Thank you so much for all the info on how you prefer to dry and cure! Wonderful! I love learning and hearing how the pros do it! . Thanks for taking the time to answer all my questions bro! Your harvest looks amazing, and i will be using some of your techniques in my own grow. 

Thanks again for taking the time out of your day!

X


----------



## Illumination (Feb 19, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with how you time your harvest my friend....pssst... really wanna try glass slippers bro

Beautiful as always....

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

Ay, its my pleasure to have this communication with so many people around the world. 

Everyone has the right to grow medicinal herbs for personal consumption. This is a place
for learning. I have a sarcastic sense about me. And if the right buttons get pushed it's all
bound to happen. 

I respect everyone who grows these plants however they do it. Reading back, was I as nice as I could
have been? No, but I respond to the being and do not believe what I said was "douchbag" worthy. 

More "smart-ass" as my momma always said. But thats who I am, like it or not.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

xivex said:


> Thanks for the answers Shrubs!! Much appreciated man!
> 
> Hope all is well..
> 
> X


Something to chew on. Everyone knows what the term brix means right? In case not brix is a term
used to measure the levels of carbohydrates in plants and their juices. Our plants create their own
sugars as a result of photosynthesis. But we are able to provide extra carbs to plants via our fertilization
programs. I have used Sweet from Botanicare, Humboldt Honey ES as well as Hydro, and have been
recently using CANNABoost in my last few harvests. Coincidentally they have been record breaking
harvests. It is interesting because I did not notice an increase in my flower size, or any dramatic increase
in flower sites. But my density has really taken off since I've been using the Boost, especially through my flush.

Then I came across a study from AG Labs International. It really made sense. 

I read in the study that foods with higher brix levels have greater mineral density. It goes like this, 
one of the most important plant nutrients which increases with high brix levels is calcium. 
In fact calcium levels in produce rise and fall proportionately with the brix levels. 

In addition to increased calcium levels, high brix foods also supply  more trace minerals such as copper, 
iron, and manganese. Trace minerals function as co-enzymes in the digestive process. Co-enzymes work 
with enzymes as activators of those enzymes. These trace minerals have higher atomic weights. Due to 
greater mineral density and the inclusion of heavier trace minerals, high brix foods weigh more per unit than 
lower quality produce. Not only that but they will taste better and smell better as well. Definitely experiment
with your carbohydrate sources and find which one works best for you and your setup.

I personally think CANNABoost is doing so well because it is a sugar cane Vinasse. Vinasse is a further
refinement past molasses. A byproduct of Vinasse during the process is Fulvic Acid which is held in the 
Vinasse! Anybody know what Fulvic Acid does? 

Here's some more jibber jabber from one my text books.

Fulvic acids enter into all living processes within the plant and animal kingdoms. When necessary, they act as "free-radical" scavengers, supply vital electrolytes, enhance and transport nutrients, catalyze enzyme reactions, increase assimilation, stimulate metabolism, chelate and change inorganic minerals into organically complexed minerals, solubilize, energize and transport major and trace elements to the site of need, and demonstrate amazing capacity for electrochemical balance. Fulvic acids are involved in indispensable biochemical reactions which influence all biological life-forms, both plant and animal. 
Fulvic acid is a natural mineral which has survived through the many years of evolution on Earth. It is one of the best, and most basic minerals to encourage healty plant growth. It has chemical properties that allow plants to absorb more nutrients, and increases water storage capacity within the plant. Fulvic is so powerful that one fulvic molecule is capable of carrying 60 or more minerals and trace elements into the cells. It also prolongs the time that essential nutrients remain in the plant cells, maximizing nutritional potential. Fulvic acid increases plant metabolism thus naturally increasing growth. Nutrient up take is enhanced when fulvic acid is added to the solution. Plants receive a steady supply of food as they require it. Sediment is reduced or eliminated from the nutrient solution when fulvic acid is added. Fulvic acid discourages binding which can cause minerals to fall out of suspension, rendering them unusable to plants.

Not only is your plant being supplemented with Carbs throughout flowering but 
you are also enhancing your plants ability to perform it's natural processes.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 21, 2011)

Glass Slippers averaged 87 grams per plant, giving me an ounce short of 2 pounds from
10 plants.

So far the Ogers are averaging 70 grams per plant, which is a littler lower, but still acceptable. As
long as I stay at 2 1/2 zips per plant on these the CSD's will take care of the rest.

I'm expecting to finish with 7-8 pounds of Oger99s and Glass Slippers combined. And then expecting
about 10-12 from the Chem Sour D. Should be ending up between 17lbs-20lbs from 12,000 Watts. Not
bad for my first commercial pull.


----------



## xivex (Feb 21, 2011)

Congrats shrubs!


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Feb 21, 2011)

indeed, well done my friend


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Glass Slippers averaged 87 grams per plant, giving me an ounce short of 2 pounds from
> 10 plants.
> 
> So far the Ogers are averaging 70 grams per plant, which is a littler lower, but still acceptable. As
> ...


awesome ...sounds like fun and alot of work.....knew you would kick ass 

Psst...April? Slippers? ......

Namaste'


----------



## SupaM (Feb 21, 2011)

Not bad at All Brotha !!!
ATB!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks peoples.

Here are some dank pics as promised. More to come.

Glass Slipper






Slipper






Slipper






Ogre99






Ogre99






Ogre99


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 22, 2011)

excellent. wish i could roll it up and smoke it right now. my own dank must suffice, i guess. good work Shrubs.

edit: after a second gander at the ogre...that nug looks amazing.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 22, 2011)

yeppers wanna try some slippers

Nice bro!!

YUM YUM!!!

Naamste'


----------



## Indefinately (Feb 23, 2011)

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww10/Donmagic22/Ogre99.jpg

Is that pic above with a microscope or a camera.

Nice bud shrubs...... Do you smoke much yourself?


----------



## Illumination (Feb 23, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww10/Donmagic22/Ogre99.jpg
> 
> Is that pic above with a microscope or a camera.
> 
> Nice bud shrubs...... *Do you smoke much yourself?*



*ROTFLMFAO!!!*

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

Indefinately said:


> http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww10/Donmagic22/Ogre99.jpg
> 
> Is that pic above with a microscope or a camera.
> 
> Nice bud shrubs...... Do you smoke much yourself?


Its a digital micro-camera. 

I smoke cannabis just about all day.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

I couldn't deprive you of these.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

More from the OPF.


----------



## xivex (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome pics Shrubs!! Do you ever vacuum seal your jars or nitrogen seal them? How do you do long term storage? Or does it never last long enough for that to be an issue?? 

Thanks,

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

This is my first commercial harvest. I harvested the bastard step-children which were in the
warehouse when I was hired. Turned out at 9 lbs, but I never considered it mine. And it
was sold in about 3 weeks. So never had an issue with long term storage. And I like to burp
the jars once/twice a day for the first week or two.

My personal meds are stored for about 3 months. I can't say I notice any degradation. I keep
them in a dark place sealed in the jar and that seems to be fine. I don't think I'll be storing anything
here or longer than that. We'll see.


----------



## xivex (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool deal bro!  Was just curious...my friend in Humboldt had told me that Nitrogen sealing was the big thing out there now for long term storage...gives it a tight vacuum seal and then injects nitrogen gas to feed the plant matter so to lessen aging. Crazy huh? THats my super noob-ed out version of nitrogen sealing...I'm sure there's more to it than that..but it sounded pretty nice if you planned on keeping it long periods of time! 

X

PS -- Oh ya, one last question...

is it a bitch to manicure the buds with all the leave matter dried on them? I heard it was more tedious and difficult to trim that way, that true?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

Not in my opinion. It's easier to trim dry. The leaves are so dry they break right off. 
You can snap the leaf at the petiole no problem and not have to worry about bending
and twisting.

Not to mention the aromas and flavors from hanging entire plants and trimming once dry has been
unmatched in my trials.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 23, 2011)

Those buds look amazing Shrubs 1st!! The micro shots are stacked ridiculously!!
I look forward to checkin' into this thread daily.. Thanks and All the very Best!!
Pure inspiration!!!!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome update.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> Cool deal bro!  Was just curious...my friend in Humboldt had told me that Nitrogen sealing was the big thing out there now for long term storage...gives it a tight vacuum seal and then injects nitrogen gas to feed the plant matter so to lessen aging. Crazy huh? THats my super noob-ed out version of nitrogen sealing...I'm sure there's more to it than that..but it sounded pretty nice if you planned on keeping it long periods of time!
> 
> X
> 
> ...


The Nitrogen is only used to displace the other air within the jar. They don't supply the plant matter with food . The units are Nitrogen Flushing machines. Definitely cool. 

I'll be lookin in to them when business is boomin.


----------



## xivex (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> The Nitrogen is only used to displace the other air within the jar. They don't supply the plant matter with food . The units are Nitrogen Flushing machines. Definitely cool.
> 
> I'll be lookin in to them when business is boomin.


Good correction sir!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> Good correction sir!


I appreciate the info, I was beginning to wonder what were the best options.

I do believe a flushed sealed container or bag would be the best.


----------



## Illumination (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I appreciate the info, I was beginning to wonder what were the best options.
> 
> I do believe a flushed sealed container or bag would be the best.



you know I just learned something...again that's why I hang out with you my friend...all the free expert knowledge...and you are really awesome people too..... Thanx to you as well xi....


namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea I see so many scrubs trim with their leaves on right after they just blew their load chopping a plant. Drying with the leaves on is how the pro's do. I remove a few of the larger fan leaves to aid in airflow through the congested maze of colas towards the top when you hang them. Other than that all the smaller leaves will stay on her and essentially sweat herself dry, have a nice dehumidifer in the room. Whatcha know, your weed wont smell like hay anymore! Shrubs actually was the first to show me to dry with the leaves on my first harvest and Ive never done any differently since. Everything just smells so great and just pops at you when you crack a jar, cant argue with the results.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 25, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> Yea I see so many scrubs trim with their leaves on right after they just blew their load chopping a plant. Drying with the leaves on is how the pro's do. I remove a few of the larger fan leaves to aid in airflow through the congested maze of colas towards the top when you hang them. Other than that all the smaller leaves will stay on her and essentially sweat herself dry, have a nice dehumidifer in the room. Whatcha know, your weed wont smell like hay anymore! Shrubs actually was the first to show me to dry with the leaves on my first harvest and Ive never done any differently since. Everything just smells so great and just pops at you when you crack a jar, cant argue with the results.


Hey what up!. This weekends forecast is a 100% chance of me stopping down there. Saturday or Sunday better for you?


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 25, 2011)

Either or works for me, you know Ill be around! Just hit me up and we can get stuff figured out lickity split


----------



## xivex (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice tips Jesus!


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 25, 2011)

Trellis sweet I'm in! Don't like your avatar though


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Trellis sweet I'm in! Don't like your avatar though


There has to be an enforcement division in order for it to be legalized. I support it.

I'd rather be legal and be questioned by the MMED, than be illegal and questioned by a prosecutor.


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 26, 2011)

Yah I just don't like being extorted and signing away my constitutional rights, also don't like that they want to give law enforcement access to the registry. There are many other reasons . . .
Don't want to hi-jack your thread though so I'll just leave it at nice trellis and remember not to buy pot in Boulder


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Yah I just don't like being extorted and signing away my constitutional rights, also don't like that they want to give law enforcement access to the registry. There are many other reasons . . .
> Don't want to hi-jack your thread though so I'll just leave it at nice trellis and remember not to buy pot in Boulder


Well you either know little of what you're talking about and only repeating what you've heard.
Or you actually have the most extreme interpretation of. HB 10-1284 possible.

Law enforcement has always had access to the registry for verification purposes. Only before all verifications had to be done through a hand written mailed letter to the registry. Now its a computer system. It requires a provisional password given to the officer when they need to verify. Once verified the password doesn't work...

The registry is still only accessible for verification purposes. They are allowing more agencies to verify. Not have full access for any reason. The DOR is not taking over the registry. Thanks.

Edit: haha extorted.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2011)

Vegetation chamber is getting out of control. Completely packed right now. Plants should be moving in to flowering
on Monday. I have lots of cleaning and potting to do between now and then. Big day tomorrow.


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking good dude, nice and full!!


----------



## xivex (Feb 26, 2011)

Goregous shrubs! Cant wait for this round to flower!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 26, 2011)

You're telling me. Round 3 is definitely the biggest set to move in to flowering.

All new clones today. Gotta peep these genetics. Ridiculous..

Got some White Dawgs, White Urkles, White Master Kush, Galadriel, Raskal OG and Willy Ds as well
as a few Chem Valley Kush x Raskal OG. This 4th batch is gonna be crazy. These are the biggest clones I've
been able to place in veg. They'll be huge in 4 weeks.

Edit: also found some OG-Diesel and Headband cuts


----------



## eyecandi (Feb 27, 2011)

a little pre-release gift from OGR?


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 27, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> You're telling me. Round 3 is definitely the biggest set to move in to flowering.
> 
> All new clones today. Gotta peep these genetics. Ridiculous..
> 
> ...


Hell yea, your yield is going to be crazy good with the bigger veggies. Looking good as always


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 27, 2011)

May be a little premature but I shall share what Im gonna be cutting into for their next round. These will be taken here in a week or so

White Master Kush
White Urkle
White Dawg
White (Clone Only)
Aliendawg (Ether Cut)
Tresdawg (JJ's personal Cut)
Stardawg
Tahoe OG (Clone Only)
Deathstar
McFly
P Dawg


----------



## xivex (Feb 27, 2011)

What a fucking awesome list of genetics jesus...im jealous man. Thats a shit load of awesome strains id love to try any of..


----------



## jesushadafender (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it, I may also toss in some KKSC as well to try but I heard she's kinda airy. I may just use her for breedin purposes


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 3, 2011)

Man oh man. I keep getting your ridiculous private messages of "why are your lamps so high" "Why are your lights so far from your plants". 

Listen, if you professional cannabis horticulturalists will be so kind as to explain not only to me to me but also to Bedrocan BV that our lights are too far away I would love to hear your science. Will someone please explain to these people that after spending years and years and millions of dollars on research and development. That their lights are just..... Too far from their plants.. We obviously need the help of the masses to get these lights closer. Please do some more explaining.



















SOS. We need your help because our buds are too small and the lights are too far.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 3, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Man oh man. I keep getting your ridiculous private messages of "why are your lamps so high" "Why are your lights so far from your plants".
> 
> Listen, if you professional cannabis horticulturalists will be so kind as to explain not only to me to me but also to Bedrocan BV that our lights are too far away I would love to hear your science. Will someone please explain to these people that after spending years and years and millions of dollars on research and development. That their lights are just..... Too far from their plants.. We obviously need the help of the masses to get these lights closer. Please do some more explaining.
> 
> SOS. We need your help because our buds are too small and the lights are too far.


Been tryin to tell em forever, they would rather buy into forum hype bullshit than learn the truth. Ahh but you already know that


----------



## xivex (Mar 3, 2011)

Lmao. Poor shrubs, it seems the infinite wisdom of internet noobs might have defeated your sound logic and scientific based research. 

Look at this guys buds you fools...now look at yours. Now repeat. Now quit PM'ing him about his lights!! Lol. 

One love shrubs!


----------



## westy1shotBAM (Mar 4, 2011)

Absolutely insane

Im new to growing and ive just finished going through all 104 pages and what a read! Couldnt stop reading through. Ive learnt a lot since reading it too.

Man you know your shit, i will keep my eye on it from here on, and thanks!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 4, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Been tryin to tell em forever, they would rather buy into forum hype bullshit than learn the truth. Ahh but you already know that


Well I believed both of you so I put the light (400 watt CMH) 8 inches away on a mover and they grew but it slowed...I thought hmmm maybe it is because its week 5 flower....Anyways I moved it to 14 inches and lemme tell you she grew more in the first 2 days than she did the whole week at 8 inches...And the buds were firming up better as well...So I now know the truth as shown to me by my 2 most admired and talented growers...RM3 And Shrub's...Yep Shrub's I wanna be just like you when I grow up

Again thank you both for learning me to learn me something

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 4, 2011)

I find on my lights that if I get them too close there's a lot of 'hot spots' that arise. And no I dont mean as in heat either. I have 2 747cfm vortex fans pulling over 4600w so its cool til around 3-4 in from the hood. The leaves begin to show signs, for me, what almost resembles a heat stress but isnt the case when the room is 75 degrees. I simply raise the lights and the plants continue to rage and all is good in the universe once again. I really dont understand the growers that will get a Magnum hood and plant it 6 in above the plants canopy on a 4X4. Nice game. Hope the lil ladies are raging man. Im gettin some colloidal silver made here in a few days to start up some projects


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 4, 2011)

Halfway through the transplant.






Beasts!






























And potting the clones. There are some seriously beautiful varieties.













Potting table.






Great White


----------



## riddleme (Mar 4, 2011)

Simply beautiful my friend!


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking absolutely fantastic dude! The ones you just threw into flower should yield a metric shit ton. Clones look super healthy, looks like you'll piggy back on DANK huge harvests here shortly.


----------



## xivex (Mar 5, 2011)

Cant wait to see what those white dawgs do!


----------



## riddleme (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Shrubs

thought I'd help ya out with those PM's LOL 

Lights are 400 watt CMH's and as you can see they are 25 inches above the canopy. You can also see that damn my buds are too big as well in the 6th week of flower with 12 and 14 inch colas 

You folks can either buy into the forum retoric and crap or you could simply give the plants what they need and watch them thrive. Seriously how can you look at the spectacular plants that Shrubs is growing in the single most professional grow on this forum and question his methods ??? Instead of trying to give advice you should be watching and learning, it don't get any better here at RIU and I have had the privledge of tasting his buds and they taste as good as they look people. Learn how to properly dial in ALL of your garden elements and your plants will reward you too


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 5, 2011)

Way dank RM. They just get better and better!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

riddleme said:


> Hey Shrubs
> 
> thought I'd help ya out with those PM's LOL
> 
> ...


 i think his lights are fine. but as far as you go. a 400 only penetrates so far. so u may have donkey dick colas.. but u got hella popcorn too and ur buds are long. not fat. ive tried under my 400 with light intensity . shorter plants dont get as much popcorn n taller ones stretch to the cola starting point. light from a 400 just doesnt penetrate enough to be 25'' away. its enough. but it doesnt compare to 10-18 inches.


intesnsity n penetration do matter. id rather have full solid buds on bottom thru top. then hae light airy crap below n super long(not phat) colas.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think his lights are fine. but as far as you go. a 400 only penetrates so far. so u may have donkey dick colas.. but u got hella popcorn too and ur buds are long. not fat. ive tried under my 400 with light intensity . shorter plants dont get as much popcorn n taller ones stretch to the cola starting point. light from a 400 just doesnt penetrate enough to be 25'' away. its enough. but it doesnt compare to 10-18 inches.
> 
> 
> intesnsity n penetration do matter. id rather have full solid buds on bottom thru top. then hae light airy crap below n super long(not phat) colas.


might be true with an HPS (never had one) but certainly not true with CMH at 10 inches plants burn, the lights are 5 feet off the concrete basement floor and they heat it just like the sun on a sidewalk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

oh ok, i use hps in a cooltube so i dont hae that prob.. cmh bulbs run hot?


----------



## riddleme (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh ok, i use hps in a cooltube so i dont hae that prob.. cmh bulbs run hot?


nope run cooler than hps, you can actually hold a 250 while it's on, but they have UVB and same spectrum as the sun

PS sorry shrubs did not mean to jack your thread


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

my 600 is in the cooltube my 400 isn't. asnd i keep it at 12" if ur bulb runs cooler than ur theory of burnin is bust. spectrums do not equal heat. i bet if u put yourlight a lil closer u wil see a difference. u think.. n sorry too shrubs my man.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my 600 is in the cooltube my 400 isn't. asnd i keep it at 12" if ur bulb runs cooler than ur theory of burnin is bust. spectrums do not equal heat. i bet if u put yourlight a lil closer u wil see a difference. u think.. n sorry too shrubs my man.


not a theory, I've burnt em, had some sativas that grew to close. It's mostly the UVB but spectrum does equal photon energy and the PAR on CMH bulbs is one of the best there is


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

cool, does cmh pnly come in 400? i want new bulbs


----------



## riddleme (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, does cmh pnly come in 400? i want new bulbs


that is the reason most growers don't use em, only go as high as 400 and only work on magnetic ballast

if ya want more info come ask in one of my threads


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes the photon flux. If too many photons clip thw surface of the leaf it will cause photo-cell receptor inhibition.

This results in stress unrelated to radiant heat stress.

In nature plants never receive more than 10k footcandles. Thats the maximum received from the sun at it's peak.
Considering the short amount of time the sun is peaked, as well as other factors; other plants shading, dust on the leaf
surface, clouds etc. One can assume the plants are rarely receiving that much light.


----------



## xivex (Mar 6, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Yes the photon flux. If too many photons clip thw surface of the leaf it will cause photo-cell receptor inhibition.
> 
> This results in stress unrelated to radiant heat stress.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I read that if your getting 7500 foot candles at canopy top that that is an excellent amount of light for flowering. Does that sound right to you shrubs? I got this badass meter and love taking measurements...been meaning to map the hot spots in my room for sometime now and tweak for next cycle..

X


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 6, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Yes the photon flux. If too many photons clip thw surface of the leaf it will cause photo-cell receptor inhibition.
> 
> This results in stress unrelated to radiant heat stress.
> 
> ...


Stubbs where did you get this info on "photocell receptor inhibition"? I searched around a bit and all I could find on it was stuff you wrote. I've seen radiant heat stress from the bulbs being to close cause bleaching but what is the point of "photocell receptor inhibition"? I grow using vertical lighting and the main thing I deal with is light vs plant placement to keep leaves from burning. Like you I've found that 1000w lights work better a little further away but the tolerance seems pretty close, literally 6 inches seems to be the difference between burn and a happy plant.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 6, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photoinhibition
Interesting stuff! The correct term is "photoinhibition". Plants actually have a repair mechanism to protect them from excess light. As long as they have enough co2 water and nutrients they can protect themselves well unless other environmental factors like heat come into play. The point beyond photoinhibition appears to be bleaching or burn. So it seems technically the bulbs can be closer but why do that when you can use them more efficiently further away?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice. Yea, I hadn't actually read up on it in a long time. Photoinhibition. See I have read that photosynthesis will stop in many terrestrial plants when Sunlight levels on the leaf surface reach 6500 foot candles. That doesn't mean the same thing happens for HPS lights becase they are different spectrums giving a different Photon flux. But like the information says the different factors such as temp, humidity, CO2 and salinity all effect the photosystems indepedently. It really is up to each individual to find what spacing works best in their environment. But it is improbable that one can look at a picture and say "your light are too far" unless there are ridiculously airy buds coming out. Anyways, thanks for keeping this place informative.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 7, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Nice. Yea, I hadn't actually read up on it in a long time. Photoinhibition. See I have read that photosynthesis will stop in many terrestrial plants when Sunlight levels on the leaf surface reach 6500 foot candles. That doesn't mean the same thing happens for HPS lights becase they are different spectrums giving a different Photon flux. But like the information says the different factors such as temp, humidity, CO2 and salinity all effect the photosystems indepedently. It really is up to each individual to find what spacing works best in their environment. But it is improbable that one can look at a picture and say "your light are too far" unless there are ridiculously airy buds coming out. Anyways, thanks for keeping this place informative.


Here is a bit more: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/314052-plant-light-receptors.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 7, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Nice. Yea, I hadn't actually read up on it in a long time. Photoinhibition. See I have read that photosynthesis will stop in many terrestrial plants when Sunlight levels on the leaf surface reach 6500 foot candles. That doesn't mean the same thing happens for HPS lights becase they are different spectrums giving a different Photon flux. But like the information says the different factors such as temp, humidity, CO2 and salinity all effect the photosystems indepedently. It really is up to each individual to find what spacing works best in their environment. But it is improbable that one can look at a picture and say "your light are too far" unless there are ridiculously airy buds coming out. Anyways, thanks for keeping this place informative.


I agree, to me great canopy management and your light spacing seems to work well if you are getting 1.25lbs per light. Obviously the numbers would not add up if in fact your lights were too far. Have you also heard about reflectors crossing wavelengths of light? When the plants get strong reflected light as wells as direct light from the bulbs it confuses them. The effect is funky phototropism making leaves and stems turn in lots of different directions. This was the point of "German aluminum" in reflectors it diffused the light better to prevent crossed wavelengths.


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Shrubs.

"quote"
I have never grown weed before.
But I read half a book and watched half a video.
So I will tell you how to improve your grow.
I think your lights are to high.
You should lower the lights! 
"quote"


----------



## Indefinately (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol.....
Have u lowered them yet?

Just messing with you shrubs...

I wish I could and buy 100 clones tomorrow.
Your so lucky over there!

Watching closely,


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 8, 2011)

lol shrubs i see that happen alot to you. if i can make any recommendation to help stave off "lesser-knowledged" people from asking the same thing over and over again: create a thread specifically bout your lights, title it "Why are my lights so far away" or something in that regard, and put it in your sig. then, direct said people to your sig. trust me, itll work.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 8, 2011)

if for nothing else, itll be a funny read to check up on for the comments and such.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats some good stuff man haha.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 12, 2011)

Horrible cold going around the Boulder area. I've been out of commission for days now. First day back at work today. I'll snap some shots for sure.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 12, 2011)

damn that sux man hope u feelin better! cant wait for those pics!


----------



## xivex (Mar 12, 2011)

Shrubs get better my man. Two words: Herbal Tea!

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2011)

They're all hittin the trellis. This pic is from week 2 day 2.






New dehumidifier. The Dayton 5EAJ5 160 pint/day.












Might need another.

I'll snap more pics today as it is week 3 day 1 and I'm behind.


----------



## xivex (Mar 17, 2011)

That is some serious dehumidification. Can see why you'd need that much tho when the lights go out in there! Phew. Nice pickup!  Looking forward to a beer!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Beast mode! Iv been subed for a little bit but never really posted. I also run a closed room and love it.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2011)

Week 3 day 1
















































Week 7 day 4


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks dank, nice buds shrubs


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 17, 2011)

wtf is that last donkey dick lol? Things are lookin RIDICULOUS bro, my hat goes off to you as I know how much time and love you put into these meds!


----------



## xivex (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm buying my drip equipment today. Should be pretty straight forward. Might have to order some stuff in.

A drip system for 180 flowerring plants in 5 gallon smart pots.

Each plant will have 3 drip emitters. That's 540 emitters and 540 individual lines.

I'll have 4 barrels filled with fertilizer, one for each row of trays. 45 plants per reservoir.

Fill each res with fertilizer solution, turn the pumps on. Timing will be the main variable. 
I'd like to time half of it out per day, so each plant is receiving a half gallon of solution per day.
And then I jut come mix nutes every third day.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 18, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> I'm buying my drip equipment today. Should be pretty straight forward. Might have to order some stuff in.
> 
> A drip system for 180 flowerring plants in 5 gallon smart pots.
> 
> ...


Man sounds like its gonna be a bitch to setup but man will it save your ass once implemented...really impressed as always my friend....beautiful...now go win that CUP!!!

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 18, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> wtf is that last donkey dick lol? Things are lookin RIDICULOUS bro, my hat goes off to you as I know how much time and love you put into these meds!


She's a big CSD. Really filled out. Football style.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 18, 2011)

Was gonna say gdamn man, that baby looks delicious. Ill snap some macros tonight of things in my room with the new canon I bought. Looks honestly bro like your yield will be pretty good with that round. Looks like things came around!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 22, 2011)

90 plants chopped today. We'll see how the yield is next week.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> 90 plants chopped today. We'll see how the yield is next week.


Unfortunately I will not be there for the cup afterall..health issues...so am bummed

Also will be trying to make it the area this summer so will try to see you again then

Knock 'em stupid at that cup bro...I am pulling for ya

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 22, 2011)

Youre getting really good at growin that CSD bro. She can be back in rotation at your place if you desire in another round. Cant wait to hear the yield totals


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 24, 2011)

Week 3 day 6


----------



## phyzix (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking as good as ever. Decent sized flowers for week 3.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 24, 2011)

Frosty too


----------



## GreenThumb2k10 (Mar 24, 2011)

loving the banner in ur sig whodat


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2011)

The white dawgs are really reminding me of the Glass Slippers but with a better stretch. Looks like a heavy yielder. 
Altough the Slippers seem to have a better aroma.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought I'd show off our meds on the shelf. This is not an advertisement.

We keep 3.5 grams in each display jar for customers to view. This gives an experience of what a solid
purchase looks like while limiting the amount of herb to be handled directly by patients.







Edibles are in the display case and the sale jars are on the shelf. Bulk is of course kept in the safe.






Checkout on the left.






Quality is of the utmost importance.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. Hope business goes well.


----------



## xivex (Mar 25, 2011)

One love shrubs. Thx for the smoke bro! Had a blast. Hope to return soon!

X


----------



## eyecandi (Mar 26, 2011)

nice shop bro, i like it  hope to see you at the cup


----------



## phyzix (Mar 26, 2011)

What happens if someone shows up with a recommendation from another medical state? No good?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 26, 2011)

phyzix said:


> What happens if someone shows up with a recommendation from another medical state? No good?


No bueno, amigo. Take that to a doctor in colorado, with evidence of residence. Wait til you get your red card or 35 days, whichever happens first. And then we can serve you.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 26, 2011)

I figured. Thanks for the info.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 26, 2011)

No other perscription is not available for 35 days, should we also tell cancer patients to wait 35 days for their morphine? 1284 is a load of crap.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 26, 2011)

First of all it is not a prescription. It is a license. So like most official licenses they take time to process. Anyways I am a plaintiff in the lawsuit against HB 10-1284 so I like you hope it is scratched. Til then, play by the rules. But a patient can begin growing their own as soon as they are approved by the doctor we just can't sell to them, so we encourage as many of our patients to grow as we can.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 27, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> No other perscription is not available for 35 days, should we also tell cancer patients to wait 35 days for their morphine? 1284 is a load of crap.


A doctor can only recommend cannabis to a patient.


----------



## purrrrple (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Shrubs.. I've been doing ALOT of experimenting with drip irrigation systems lately and let me share my experience with you. I've found what works best is using a HUGE pump and Rain Drip PC (Pressure compensated) fittings for each drip line. They make them in 1/2 GPH, 1 GPH and 2 GPH. Use a pump large enough to pressurize the main 1/2" (or 3/4") line and you can run it for an hour straight and get precise/even amounts of water to each plant. Another company makes a "4 line feed" dripper which is essentially a pressure regulated dripper with 4 feed lines coming off. I have a picture which I will post for you later on. If you don't use the PC Drippers I can assure you your life will be hell and your plants will be watered unevenly. The key is using the PC Drippers and a pump large enough to properly pressurize the line. You probably already know all this just wanted to give my 2c.

P.S.- The Root Excelurator is BEATING THE PANTS OFF THE RHIZOTONIC. Literally putting it to shame. Dude I'll send you a bottle for free to try it if you want. I'm gonna post you a little pic of my rhizo vs root excel in DWC and you be the judge!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Hey Shrubs.. I've been doing ALOT of experimenting with drip irrigation systems lately and let me share my experience with you. I've found what works best is using a HUGE pump and Rain Drip PC (Pressure compensated) fittings for each drip line. They make them in 1/2 GPH, 1 GPH and 2 GPH. Use a pump large enough to pressurize the main 1/2" (or 3/4") line and you can run it for an hour straight and get precise/even amounts of water to each plant. Another company makes a "4 line feed" dripper which is essentially a pressure regulated dripper with 4 feed lines coming off. I have a picture which I will post for you later on. If you don't use the PC Drippers I can assure you your life will be hell and your plants will be watered unevenly. The key is using the PC Drippers and a pump large enough to properly pressurize the line. You probably already know all this just wanted to give my 2c.
> 
> P.S.- The Root Excelurator is BEATING THE PANTS OFF THE RHIZOTONIC. Literally putting it to shame. Dude I'll send you a bottle for free to try it if you want. I'm gonna post you a little pic of my rhizo vs root excel in DWC and you be the judge!


All your advice is much appreciated. Thank you. I have been extremely hesitant about switching over to the drip. Pressure compensation is definitely how I want to do it.


----------



## mihjaro (Mar 27, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Hey Shrubs.. I've been doing ALOT of experimenting with drip irrigation systems lately and let me share my experience with you. I've found what works best is using a HUGE pump and Rain Drip PC (Pressure compensated) fittings for each drip line. They make them in 1/2 GPH, 1 GPH and 2 GPH. Use a pump large enough to pressurize the main 1/2" (or 3/4") line and you can run it for an hour straight and get precise/even amounts of water to each plant. Another company makes a "4 line feed" dripper which is essentially a pressure regulated dripper with 4 feed lines coming off. I have a picture which I will post for you later on. If you don't use the PC Drippers I can assure you your life will be hell and your plants will be watered unevenly. The key is using the PC Drippers and a pump large enough to properly pressurize the line. You probably already know all this just wanted to give my 2c.


Can you provide possible pumps which are capable of pressurizing the Rain Drip PC drippers?

I've only used these drippers with a normal household spigot for watering flowerbeds in the past. I bought an Ecoplus 396 and it definitely did not deliver 1GPH when I tested it with 3 drippers setup inline. More like 1/3 or 1/4 GPH. All I know is that my household pressure is like 70-80 psi and I can't see the Ecoplus "aquarium" pumps delivering close to that.

I was going to try the basket style drippers but I can't find specs on the pressure they need.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

Eco 1500 Elite comes to mind. And it sucks from the bottom leaving less than an 8th of an inch behind.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2011)

I am a plantiff as well Stubbs, I know it's not a prescription but that is not my point. Patients should have immediate access to medicine under amendment 20 the registry is voluntary the only requirement is patients have a doctors recommendation to use cannabis for one of the approved conditions. The DOR has no right to limit access, the people of Colorado have a constitutional to thier medicine. I hold an MMC/ Premise Grow license myself but that is no excuse for me to turn a blind eye to suffering people. Many of my patients can't grow and making them wait anther month, in pain is wrong.
We don't need to regulate the cannabis plant, tomato plants are more poisonous


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

Who are you arguing with. Take that shit elsewhere. Enjoy running your OPF. I certainly do. And you like most people mistakenly call it "Amendment 20" when in fact it was just the 20th question on the ballot to vote on. It is officially known as Article 14 of Section XVIII, that is where your constitutional rights lie. Not in any amendment. It has never been "Amendment 20" ask the state. Don't go off of information you hear, which is what I mainly read from your info.

Driving licenses are voluntary, hunting/fishing licenses are voluntary. Conceal and carry as well. Please take your issues with the DOR to the proper outlets. Or tell it to a judge. I could care less about your problems with the DoR.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

Plenty of happenings today. Noticed a few patches of Spider Mite gatherings. Bastards. This warm weather really brings them out, i would suggest everyone do a thorough check in their gardens. Used plenty of Ed Rosenthols and Spinosad today.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Plenty of happenings today. Noticed a few patches of Spider Mite gatherings. Bastards. This warm weather really brings them out, i would suggest everyone do a thorough check in their gardens. Used plenty of Ed Rosenthols and Spinosad today.



have read many places that a silica additive really confounds sucking insects and especially spider mites...hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## xivex (Mar 27, 2011)

Illumination said:


> have read many places that a silica additive really confounds sucking insects and especially spider mites...hope it helps
> 
> Namaste'


I gave Pro-Tekt Silicate 0-0-3 every watering (almost) and loved it. Stems as thick as my cock at the end! 

X


----------



## Illumination (Mar 27, 2011)

xivex said:


> I gave Pro-Tekt Silicate 0-0-3 every watering (almost) and loved it. Stems as thick as my cock at the end!
> 
> X


add azomite to your medium......it is quite amazing as well

Namaste'


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool. I'll do some research on it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 27, 2011)

Not arguing with anyone just stating my opinion. I've grown
cannabis for over a decade, suddenly I need a license? I've got nothing to prove here but it would be nice if just a few others in the industry actually viewed
cannabis for what it is . . . a plant. Keep up the good work Stubbs


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 27, 2011)

Your opinion is noted and respected. Thanks for the words. Hopefully they come up with an alternative to 1284. We can absolutely agree upon that.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a combination of azomite and "Rare Earth" by general organics in my soil. sometimes the branches get so thick it looks like two of branches grew and molded together...and these branches are so thick with flowers and never need support....great for insect protection too i guess, although i have never had any problems with insects.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 27, 2011)

Shrubs Im sure you know of flooding the room with co2 but what are your thoughts? I did it last grow towards the end and it really seemed to knock them down pretty good. I emptied a 25lb tank in a 512 cu foot room overnight, just saying, Im sure you have your arsenal and line of attack already in motion.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 28, 2011)

I gas the mites in flower, just run the burner all night and ventilate when the lights come on. Doing that at three day intervals and using azamax kills all of them.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 29, 2011)

Spinosad, Azamax and Ed Rosenthol's has been working very well. All inspections show very little signs of Mites. Most remnant eggs which I will be following very closely.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 31, 2011)

Veggies, transplanting in to flower throughout this weekend.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hats off to ya bud for doing all this and keeping up with this thread. My setup has a little more than a 10th of the wattage yours does and it's keeping me busy as hell. Don't know how ya do it. How many underlings do you have tending to your plants for you?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 31, 2011)

teddiekgb123 said:


> Hats off to ya bud for doing all this and keeping up with this thread. My setup has a little more than a 10th of the wattage yours does and it's keeping me busy as hell. Don't know how ya do it. How many underlings do you have tending to your plants for you?


It's all me brother. I have one assistant who helps me trim and transplant. It's a lot of work.

Which is why the journal is lacking content lately. I try to update when there are dramatic changes, other than that it's hard enough to keep up with inventory.


----------



## eyecandi (Apr 1, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> It's all me brother. I have one assistant who helps me trim and transplant. It's a lot of work.
> 
> Which is why the journal is lacking content lately. I try to update when there are dramatic changes, other than that it's hard enough to keep up with inventory.


that is a serious understatement bro. few people have a clue on how much real time, effort and love it takes to run a warehouse. and if you are mostly doing it yourself, HUGE props and kudos to you. takes me and the wife both for ours right now (also doing everything from cloning->end). 

are you going to get down for the weekend event? should be a blast


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't make it. Too much to do this weekend. what with transplanting, trimming and potting clones. 

I really couldn't afford an entrance in to the cup. Other things to spend $5,000 on. Our herb does a
great job selling itself and we pride ourselves on grassroots and word of mouth customer basis. I would
love to get in to it next year when I have more capital to play with.


----------



## eyecandi (Apr 2, 2011)

thankfully my warehouse is within a couple miles, so can't resist and need a little break. no entries for us either, too early/soon for us (and I have all the validation I could want now, so I'm happy). but fyi for next year (if same structure) you could also enter for $1K without the booth (with booth makes it $5k).


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 2, 2011)

No way I could only enter one variety. No way to decide which is best. I would have to enter one for each category.. 
And for that, it's best to get a booth and receive 50% off all entries.


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 3, 2011)

mihjaro said:


> Can you provide possible pumps which are capable of pressurizing the Rain Drip PC drippers?
> 
> I've only used these drippers with a normal household spigot for watering flowerbeds in the past. I bought an Ecoplus 396 and it definitely did not deliver 1GPH when I tested it with 3 drippers setup inline. More like 1/3 or 1/4 GPH. All I know is that my household pressure is like 70-80 psi and I can't see the Ecoplus "aquarium" pumps delivering close to that.
> 
> I was going to try the basket style drippers but I can't find specs on the pressure they need.


Really the size of your pump would depend on the amount of drip lines and the length of hose. I've seen people using 2+ HP pumps for larger applications. Those raindrip PC drippers were made to be used with oversized pumps. It takes some experimenting to get your drippers down right but it's really nice to automate your garden's watering system so you can focus on other things. 

Shrubs if you do decide to automate your garden (and I know I sound like a H&G cheer leader) I'd reccomend atleast researching a product called drip clean. Although I have no idea the actual science behind it I can tell you for 100% certainty it has helped me in the past to prevent salt buildup especially in my drippers and drip lines. Just a suggestion.

I prefer the Eco1500 or the Little Giant that is the same shape because, like you said, it sucks from the bottom rather than the side and can pump in shallow water.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 3, 2011)

I would definitely use Drip Clean. I know all about H&G's. I sound like a CANNA cheerleader.

Thanks for the experienced knowledge.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 4, 2011)

Updates tomorrow, there's a lot to catch up on. Hope everyone who made it to the HTCC in Denver got some great
meds and had an awesome time.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 4, 2011)

I didnt make it to the cup but I went to the indoor gardening expo. Really good stuff there. I heard the samples at the cup were subpar and had numerous people tell me the BHO/wax there was absolutely terrible. Most of the dank I guess was coveted amongst the crowd being passed around...


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 4, 2011)

jesushadafender said:


> I didnt make it to the cup but I went to the indoor gardening expo. Really good stuff there. I heard the samples at the cup were subpar and had numerous people tell me the BHO/wax there was absolutely terrible. Most of the dank I guess was coveted amongst the crowd being passed around...


Dude I hear you. Word is the biggest sponsors won most categories. I'm real sorry, need to get this $ to you.

Been so busy, potting all day for the next 2 days, if you come up I could have the check at the disp. waiting for you.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 4, 2011)

No worries dude, I can roll up whenever, just get ahold of you tomorrow or something. Hope all is well at the warehouse


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 6, 2011)

Still growing.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking awesome bro!!!

You never fail to impress my friend...

Namaste'


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Shrubs if you do end up doing the drip system check out a product made by a company called Metafim. Google 'Metafim Mod Flat 4 Way'. They are like the rain drip PC fittings but have 4 drip lines coming off each fitting rather than one. They work awesome and distribute the water nice and even. I feel they make for a much cleaner setup rather than having 8 million single drip lines off your main line(s). Some people use all 4 lines for each plant and some use just 1 or 2. I love em'.


----------



## purrrrple (Apr 6, 2011)

And are those infinite breeze fans back there on the wall? If so, do they work well? I've been contimplating buying a few, just wondering how functional/durable are they? Have any break on you yet?


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey Shrubs, looking at pictures of your flowering area, it's hard for me to tell if your lights are fixed in the vertical direction or not. Are you raising them for the pics?

If they are fixed, how did you decide the proper height? 

Love your work by the way. If my parents were dead, I'd be out there running a licensed grow as well.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2011)

purrrrple said:


> Hey Shrubs if you do end up doing the drip system check out a product made by a company called Metafim. Google 'Metafim Mod Flat 4 Way'. They are like the rain drip PC fittings but have 4 drip lines coming off each fitting rather than one. They work awesome and distribute the water nice and even. I feel they make for a much cleaner setup rather than having 8 million single drip lines off your main line(s). Some people use all 4 lines for each plant and some use just 1 or 2. I love em'.


More great advice. ^^



purrrrple said:


> And are those infinite breeze fans back there on the wall? If so, do they work well? I've been contimplating buying a few, just wondering how functional/durable are they? Have any break on you yet?


Yea the fan is decent. It's the only Infitebreeze I have and it hasn't broken yet. Not sure about the warranties, and I don't know if they come in 21" size, which is my favorite. 
Air King's have 2 year warranty and move a ton of air in the 21" size.



mihjaro said:


> Hey Shrubs, looking at pictures of your flowering area, it's hard for me to tell if your lights are fixed in the vertical direction or not. Are you raising them for the pics?
> 
> If they are fixed, how did you decide the proper height?
> 
> Love your work by the way. If my parents were dead, I'd be out there running a licensed grow as well.


They raise and lower with relative ease. I keep them spaced around 30-36 inches from the canopy. I receive the best growth at this
distance.

Who cares what parents think. I am lucky mine fully support whatever I do. But even if they didn't, fuck it.

Thanks for the words. Overgrow the government man.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2011)

I forget, but someone was telling me of their Rhizotonic vs Roots Excelurator. Here are my Rhizotonic roots after week 4 Veg.







I bet R.E from H&G produce similarly beautiful roots. But I just don't see a reason to switch. Just look at that beautiful Rhizome.


----------



## mihjaro (Apr 7, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Who cares what parents think. I am lucky mine fully support whatever I do. But even if they didn't, fuck it.


It's not that. I'm having to be around to help them out in their old age and they would never move out west.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2011)

mihjaro said:


> It's not that. I'm having to be around to help them out in their old age and they would never move out west.


Understood. My respect bro.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Apr 9, 2011)

Everythings looking nice man, as usual.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Apr 9, 2011)

mihjaro said:


> It's not that. I'm having to be around to help them out in their old age and they would never move out west.


I second the respect. It's a tough thing. Don't know where ya live but there are medical states on the east side of the country. It's turning into quite the gold rush out here in MI.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 12, 2011)

A few good shots, in week 7

White D






Galadriel


----------



## Illumination (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful as always...been working like crazy huh?

Knock 'em into comas when they smoke your shit my lil bro....

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Apr 17, 2011)

All interested are welcome

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html

Namaste'


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like next round will be:

Mcfly
Aliendawg (Cherry Laffy taffy pheno)
Casey Jones (Shmoes Cut)
Tres Dawg (JJ's Personal Cut)
Whitefire

Possibly some Tahoes but I think the above will be choice.

There's some White Master,White Urkle, and White Dawg pics at 51 days along. Hope all is well friend and business is good


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 22, 2011)

So busy. Just chopped my White Ds, ROGs and Galadriels. All look so bomb. Still have yet to cut the Chem#4,
HeadBand, OG Diesel, Deathstar and CSD. But they are producing the biggest heads yet. Should be my highest yield once again.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 22, 2011)

Cant wait dude! Hit me up sometime soon man and we can sample some of those White D's together and see what we can settle on for (hopefully) a keeper in the bunch. Howd the Galadriels turn out?


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 22, 2011)

White D#8 was the biggest for sure. Galadriel's are like Ogre twins. Very very similar in the Cindy dominance. Much more pineapple though.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea my #8 is quite large along with my #2's. Im looking for stability above all else I think.


----------



## xivex (Apr 23, 2011)

You guys are both awesome. Love this thread, love the genetics, love the discussion.  One Love guys..

X


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 24, 2011)

Niiice, Xiv hope everything is panning out for you. How is the home search / planning going?


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 29, 2011)

Flush time - White Urkles, White Masters

White Urkle was a keeper for sure Im so excited to smoke that bish


----------



## SupaM (Apr 30, 2011)

You guys run some beautiful strains!!
ATB!


----------



## Shrubs First (May 23, 2011)

I've been stupidly busy. But here are some shots to drool over.

Week 7 day 4

Raskal's OG x Chem Valley Kush






Raskal's OG






White Dawg






White Urkel


----------



## Shrubs First (May 23, 2011)

Planning a serious redevelopment for my vegetation area. Going to double stack two 4x8 trays on top of eachother
with T5 lighting covering both of them end to end. In the same room I will have two seperate 4x8's with 2x 600 watts
over each tray. I'll be vegging plants longer as I believe I can get higher yields if I allow a vegetation period after transplanting
before I flower the plant. I do not like transplanting in to flower.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 23, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Planning a serious redevelopment for my vegetation area. Going to double stack two 4x8 trays on top of eachother
> with T5 lighting covering both of them end to end. In the same room I will have two seperate 4x8's with 2x 600 watts
> over each tray. I'll be vegging plants longer as I believe I can get higher yields if I allow a vegetation period after transplanting
> before I flower the plant. I do not like transplanting in to flower.


 Awesome, so 4 x 4 ft 8 tube lamps? damn thats 40,000 lumens x 4 = 160,000 lumens over 4x8 for 5000 lumens/sq ft then? and that's per level damnnnn can't wait to see pics if its like I imagine in my head.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 23, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome, so 4 x 4 ft 8 tube lamps? damn thats 40,000 lumens x 4 = 160,000 lumens over 4x8 for 5000 lumens/sq ft then? and that's per level damnnnn can't wait to see pics if its like I imagine in my head.


It should bump!


----------



## CallmeTex (May 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Planning a serious redevelopment for my vegetation area. Going to double stack two 4x8 trays on top of eachother
> with T5 lighting covering both of them end to end. In the same room I will have two seperate 4x8's with 2x 600 watts
> over each tray. I'll be vegging plants longer as I believe I can get higher yields if I allow a vegetation period after transplanting
> before I flower the plant. I do not like transplanting in to flower.


This will make for better yields for sure. Bad ass


----------



## xivex (May 24, 2011)

Yo Shrubs, was just thinking about you guys in Boulder!  Glad things are going well, was curious how the setup was going. Did you make any moves on the drip system yet? 

X


----------



## phyzix (May 24, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 24, 2011)

xivex said:


> Yo Shrubs, was just thinking about you guys in Boulder!  Glad things are going well, was curious how the setup was going. Did you make any moves on the drip system yet?
> 
> X


Pussed out on the drip. Still hand watering. I've been doing it for 4 years this way and am having the hardest time
changing over.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 25, 2011)

OG Diesel Week 7 day 6

Thinkin of trying to throw a spiral with this one.


----------



## jesushadafender (May 25, 2011)

Everything is lookin fantastic dude, Ima do the ol 5 gallons this round to see if I can bump up the yield as well. Lookin like the HBD is bumpin pretty hard for ya. Ill roll up here in a day or 2 with some stardawg samples to enjoy in all her glory


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 26, 2011)

Looking good shrubs. Missing your frequent updates. I may be coming out to Colorado and California next year, would love to puff down if I am able to.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, definitely be in touch man.

White Master Kush






Lower nugget of White Master Kush






Raskal's OG x Chem Valley Kush


----------



## jesushadafender (Jun 3, 2011)

The Whie Master kush, bar none, is some of my all time favorite smoke. Lookin fantastic man, hit me up for sure.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jun 3, 2011)

Yea, it's really reminding me of the pre-98.

Sorry I never stopped by yesterday, traffic hit, and I wouldn't have gotten there by 12


----------



## xivex (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking great. I'm excited to see how those WMK's turn out. Had a chance to sample some of "The White" from Harborside Oakland a year or so ago and it was great stuff. Amazing resin production.


----------



## Shrubs First (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Shrubs First (Jun 14, 2011)

The Raskal's OG Kush x Chem Valley Kush tested at 28.55% active cannabinoids, the second highest ever tested by Full Spectrum Labs here in Colorado.

THC made up 27.7% of the 28.5% making it the #1 highest THC content tested by Full Spectrum Labs. Check Boulder Rx out on Fullspectrumlabs.com


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice work shrubs, check out OGRN pretty sure it's way high on active cannabinoids too. I'll have to send some stuff to full spectrum myself. I want to see what OG kush tops out at. How does MK compare to the Raskal in analysis?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jun 23, 2011)

You can see the rest of our tests at http://fullspectrumlabs.com/dispensary/boulderrx/


----------



## jesushadafender (Jun 23, 2011)

Lookin verrrrry nice man. Those are some great numbers. Personally, I think the Stardawg will top those even.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Aug 16, 2011)

where have you been bud?


----------



## Shrubs First (Aug 18, 2011)

Been crazy busy, dude. I don't even know where to begin again, lol. But here are our latest test results.

We beat our previous record breaker.

http://fullspectrumlabs.com/dispensary/boulderrx/


----------



## Illumination (Aug 18, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Been crazy busy, dude. I don't even know where to begin again, lol. But here are our latest test results.
> 
> We beat our previous record breaker.
> 
> http://fullspectrumlabs.com/dispensary/boulderrx/


Been trying to contact you...was in Boulder....so wassup?

Namaste'


----------



## Snafu1236 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good to hear youre staying busy!


----------



## Shrubs First (Sep 19, 2011)

Check out this White! A little pre winter frost.


----------



## jesushadafender (Sep 19, 2011)

Lookin great buddy! Cmon, lets see a few more.


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to see your still knocking it outta the park in Boulder


----------



## Illumination (Sep 19, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Check out this White! A little pre winter frost.


 looks great lil bud....how ya been?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Sep 21, 2011)

those test results are crazy high thc %


----------



## Shrubs First (Sep 28, 2011)

Illumination said:


> looks great lil bud....how ya been?


Thanks brah, sorry been AWOL. Just so busy trying to keep up with the state. Things are goin well though! How are you!
Still down in the heat?



durbanmistyman said:


> those test results are crazy high thc %


Yea dude! In Colorado we've had the highest THC content in a raw plant material since we tested the Fluffhead in June and in July
we smashed the 28.55% Fluffhead with a more potent White Dawg phenotype which tested at 30.18%.


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 1, 2011)

wrong thread.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

You still updating this?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 4, 2011)

Not working for the dispensary as of October 18th.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

So you still in the game?


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> So you still in the game?


Yes sir, got my 1800W grow runnin right now, check the other link in my sig


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 19, 2012)

RIU seems to have deleted several pages of new updates from here. Wow..

Anyways. We got the flower room clean and back in order, veggies will be moving
in within a few days.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks good man lovin how clean it is...cant wait to see it packed again!!!

HP


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 19, 2012)

Word dude RIU and another site had some shit get hacked, guess there was some data loss. Shits lookin real nice man, cant wait to see some buddage


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 19, 2012)

Then forum host was hacked and everything got all fucked up. 2/20 was the last backup they had for riu. Looking nice and clean in there!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, RIU really screwed up not having backed up there data in almost a month, and then getting hacked.

I had posted quite a bit of information during that period, and I feel as though it was all in vain now. But enough of the self pity. 

Understandably, this is not RIU's fault and the blame shouldn't be put on them...however, it just stinks that so many people's valuable data is now gone. 

Alas, it stands with us now to keep moving forward and hope RIU learns to backup their data more often. Honestly, I back up my data every single night onto removable discs, as well as on a separate server, at work. Even if I get hacked, I never miss more than a day's worth of work.

Hopefully RIU picks up their slack a little bit, or I am outta here. For now, however, I am continuing to post and am trying to pump out some of the lost data again, specifically in my Blueberry Journal...I just reposted my harvest day pictures.

Sorry to rant Shrubs. Glad to see your trudging on!


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2012)

Been transplanting and cloning. I moved 48 plants into flower yesterday after transplanting them in to 5 gallon
pots a few days ago and allowing them to acclimate for 3-4 days before flipping. Today I transplanted another 24 
plants in to 5 gallon pots and will move them in to flower tomorrow (making it 72 flowering plants). I cut about
140 clones from the veggies altogether. We are beginning to see the rotation.

Feels nice, even with only 48 flowering plants. We've been keeping all of the work
spaces immaculately clean. Just gotta keep focused.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks good man nice and clean for sure. I wish you were in my area i would love to get cuts you get ur hands on.

Keep up the great work!

HP


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 25, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Looks good man nice and clean for sure. I wish you were in my area i would love to get cuts you get ur hands on.
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> 
> HP


Thanks bro. After a few days of being under the thousands I'm going to set all the lights to proper
heights and begin managing the canopy.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 25, 2012)

Skimmed through the best I could looking for a nute reg. You still running your veggies with same nutes as page 1?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 26, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Skimmed through the best I could looking for a nute reg. You still running your veggies with same nutes as page 1?


After transplanting into 5 gallons in my week 4 veggies I fed them with 8 mL / gallon coco A +B, 8 mL / gallon Cannazyme,
5 mL / gallon Rhizotonic. For the most part I'm running the skeleton Canna lineup. I add in some Cal/Mag here and there
if I'm noticing issues. Also I root drench with Azamax once a month at least. Also like to add Mayan Microzyme to add a
living bacterial enzyme. EC was 1.3 and pH 6.0 on the dot.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish we still had the like button...I feel like I'm spamming when I say thanks. 

Do you use the pk 13/14 and boost in flower? I don't use the boost because of the price/performance ratio, but think I might start adding bud xl in its place. Also was told by a respected fella that switching to hammerhead will make an undeniable difference from the pk 13/14. Any input/experience on this?


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 26, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Wish we still had the like button...I feel like I'm spamming when I say thanks.
> 
> Do you use the pk 13/14 and boost in flower? I don't use the boost because of the price/performance ratio, but think I might start adding bud xl in its place. Also was told by a respected fella that switching to hammerhead will make an undeniable difference from the pk 13/14. Any input/experience on this?



I use the PK13/14 and Boost. I find the PK13/14 to be extremely bland, but it has nice PK ratios for coco. Also, the
Boost has a ton of Fulvic Acid due to the Vinasse extract which, as far as I know, no other carbohydrate has, I find the
timing and function of the Boost additive to be very unique. I am a pretty die hard advocate of the Boost and am probably 
one of the few who you'll find not complaining about cost. All things considered, liter for liter, the Canna lineup is more or less just as 
expensive as any other premium fertilizer lineup. 

Jesushadafender uses and swears by MOAB and I have seen some pretty epic results come from his garden, I will probably add
that to my lineup, having seen the results in person and know what to expect.

I used Ginormous from Humboldt as a PK additive in my earlier days, also have used the Big Up powder in small doses. As long
as you're keeping your plant nutrition balanced and the timing is right, it shouldn't matter the brand. Timing is probably 75% of it.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have heard the same about MOAB and have too thought about adding it in but just haven't gotten around to it nor seen actual results. But glad to hear there are others that really like it. Thanks for the input brother.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2012)

I just gotta do it, MOAB results here. Shit is the bomb. IMO gotta do a real good flush in the coco or rather have some good runoff, if your in coco, before you start the PK boost and it will do just fine. I really, really think this round with the wifi Im almost at the 2 1/4p /1000w ratio. Beefcake nuggs. Last two pics are from this round. The MOAB really blasts out the calyxes. Instead of the Hammerhead/MOAB combo thats so common I used a Cannboost/MOAB combo and its killin. Like Homie said ^ above, its all bout the 'PK Window' Gotta hitem at the right time for this shit to work, otherwise you will just nuke the fuck outta your plants and they will be super harsh from all the PK if you cant letem flush long enough. Main thing is to drop your base nutes to like 40-50% and all will be well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I have heard the same about MOAB and have too thought about adding it in but just haven't gotten around to it nor seen actual results. But glad to hear there are others that really like it. Thanks for the input brother.


i use moab throughout my whole flower cycle. shit is the bomb diggity.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea you can't argue with those plants, nice jesus.

Would adding drip-clean to the mix do enough for the flush part? When do you switch from boost to MOAB and back on that wifi? About to be working with a wifi x casey jones cut and I'm sure it would be similiar timing.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2012)

Adding drip clean will get you 85% of the way there. I run like a MOAB feed with Boost and then a straight feed with regular nutes and boost, sometimes a little bit of Hammerhead or your particular liquid PK boost of choice on the off MOAB feed. Crank that bitch. Drip Clean is good stuff man, however I feel you need a little runoff at least a few times to help the salts leech fully before really smackin em. Just my .02


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Cheebaca (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm down to blaze, subbed for the duration.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 28, 2012)

Somebodies back with a vengeance


----------



## xivex (Mar 29, 2012)

Clean, beautiful ladies shrubs!


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 31, 2012)

Perty can't wait to see it all full again.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 1, 2012)

I began flowering the first set of plants on the 21st of March, it's been 11 days and the plants
have grown roughly 18 inches, which is pretty solid! Also took clones that same day of the 21st
and yesterday noticed some root hairs poking out of the trays. So 10 days and I'm seein roots,
just like I need to be.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2012)

damnit.... coulda sworn i was subbed to this... am now!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 1, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> damnit.... coulda sworn i was subbed to this... am now!


Hey Kitty, sweet to see you here. Long time lurker in your thread.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 2, 2012)

The plants have been growing off the charts. With 24 plants in a 4x8 tray it was starting to get a little crowded
so on two of the trays I separated 12 and 12. So there's one tray with 24, and 4 trays with 12. It's lookin pretty
good, let me know what you think or if you think we could use the light better currently.


----------



## lightningkid (Apr 4, 2012)

Lookin amazing as always... at what height did you top them? And what was their starting height in 12/12?


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 4, 2012)

lightningkid said:


> Lookin amazing as always... at what height did you top them? And what was their starting height in 12/12?


Thank you. I topped them and did a few bends throughout veg. Generally around 8 inches and up I'll begin
some random snipping and training, nothing crazy. Flowering began for around 18 - 24 inches for the two
trays I divided into four, and around 16-18 inches for the one tray that is still together.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 5, 2012)

4 trays with 12 in each is very pro for that size smart pot/plant


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 5, 2012)

jesushadafender said:


> 4 trays with 12 in each is very pro for that size smart pot/plant


Bomb thanks bro. I knew your numbers were very similar but all your plants are just so much bigger. Definitely
won't compare.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ready to pop!


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking good man, looking very on point. Id start pinchin the stems here soon IMO and really getem supercropped nice. I think your yield will be solid, those things are just itchin to blow up.


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks good buddy!! 

HP


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Jesus I did a ton of cropping today, Did about half of them to see what the difference is.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 15, 2012)

Week 4 day 2 today.

One of many branches I super cropped last week






Comin in.






Lemon Larry's were about 18-20 inches when flowered, now are 55-60 inches. So basically tripled.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 15, 2012)

Lookin real solid man, thats some OGs for sure. Im really curious to see how they turn out as they are Elites gear from like 08-09 stock before he was arrested, pretty raaaaare shit. The Super croppers are lookin real beefy man you will notice big differences with those braches. Overhead lighting height is looking perfect on the trays. These are gonna be blowin up soon


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 15, 2012)

jesushadafender said:


> Lookin real solid man, thats some OGs for sure. Im really curious to see how they turn out as they are Elites gear from like 08-09 stock before he was arrested. The Super croppers are lookin real beefy man you will notice big differences with those braches. Overhead lighting height is looking perfect on the trays. These are gonna be blowin up soon


Thanks bro, I'm really noticing just an overall more bush growth to the super cropped ladies, looks like
they'll be beefy. Dropped my A+B to 7mL yesterday and upped the PK quite a bit, this morning they are looking
noticeably different, I was getting a bit of N curl in my upper leaf zones but the dropped Base and upped PK timing
seems to be on the money for the LLs. Those pics are actually from two days ago and I've just been too lazy to upload. 
It's crazy what happens in two days.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 15, 2012)

Absolutely, thats what they will do man, opens up another 'highway' in the stem, if you will, to that part of the plant. Seems about right, I maxed my crop out at like 1.6 EC with most feeds in the 1.4-1.5 range when I was adding some Hammerhead PK boost or PK 13/14 dunno what your using. This is about the time I started adding my Boost at like 3-5 ml/gallon along with some o' that good Honey ES. You running Drip Clean just to prevent and salts attaching? I assume you have ample runoff, as you always do lol


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice man i have some that are the exact same time frame, a white rhino, the flav (tga)


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 17, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> Nice man i have some that are the exact same time frame, a white rhino, the flav (tga)


Very nice, I'm lookin to start some of the new varieties I have in veg. The Amnesia Haze is looking very legitimate. Won't
be next round, but hopefully the following.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 17, 2012)

Moved the Lemon Larry's again today. There were two trays with 12 in each, now I spread them to
three trays with eight in each. Looks very good IMO.












Lemon Larry





Pestilence


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice bro those larrys are gonna love that extra space. What is the genetics on that pestilence? Looks identical to my trainwreck cut.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 17, 2012)

Pestilence is an original by Inkognyto. OG x West Coast Dawg maybe?


----------



## kriznarf (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking awesome shrubs! Had a quick question for you. I'm trying out the 5 gal smart pots with straight canna coco, though I don't have much experience with straight coco. When watering, about how much solution should I be giving each 5 gal pot? I remember you mentioning in another thread that you had timed your watering wand to about a gallon every 15 seconds, but wasn't sure if you were also implying that that's about how much you were giving each of your plants. Also, do you alternate between nutrient solution and straight (ph'd) water or do you have a different schedule you abide by? As always, much thanks in advance!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 17, 2012)

kriznarf said:


> Looking awesome shrubs! Had a quick question for you. I'm trying out the 5 gal smart pots with straight canna coco, though I don't have much experience with straight coco. When watering, about how much solution should I be giving each 5 gal pot? I remember you mentioning in another thread that you had timed your watering wand to about a gallon every 15 seconds, but wasn't sure if you were also implying that that's about how much you were giving each of your plants. Also, do you alternate between nutrient solution and straight (ph'd) water or do you have a different schedule you abide by? As always, much thanks in advance!


Hey man. So I time it out with a pump and waterwand. I give each 5 gallon pot / 2 gallons of solution. I never do
a pure water until the flush. If I notice a build up or toxicity I'll generally drop the A+B to 5 mL / gallon to rinse. But 
Canna recommends never to pure water because of coco's buffer capacity. The plant is somewhat competing with the 
coco for food.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 17, 2012)

Pestilence is an original strain from Ink as he breeds alot of his stuff with it. He has a more ECSD dominant one it that tells you any lineage. Essentially its a bagseed or S1 probably of some Sour D or OG that turned out to be suuuuuper bomb


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 18, 2012)

jesushadafender said:


> Pestilence is an original strain from Ink as he breeds alot of his stuff with it. He has a more ECSD dominant one it that tells you any lineage. Essentially its a bagseed or S1 probably of some Sour D or OG that turned out to be suuuuuper bomb


Thanks for that info. It's so interesting because they have not a hint of that diesel lineage 
in the smell. It is a completely different aroma. Very sweet, almost like pixie sticks or 
something. No skunk or fuel aroma. But it looks great. The Lemon Larry's on the other
hand really are starting to get that lemony dankness. Lemon Larry is Sour Diesel x Larry OG
if I'm not mistaken and these seem to have the Larry dominance, but the Sour D is back there.

The warehouse is running awesome. The air conditioner has been spot on constantly, dehumidifiers
are bumpin flawlessly. Been taking more and more clones. Next round of veggies will flower on Friday.


----------



## kriznarf (Apr 18, 2012)

Shrubs First said:


> Hey man. So I time it out with a pump and waterwand. I give each 5 gallon pot / 2 gallons of solution. I never do
> a pure water until the flush. If I notice a build up or toxicity I'll generally drop the A+B to 5 mL / gallon to rinse. But
> Canna recommends never to pure water because of coco's buffer capacity. The plant is somewhat competing with the
> coco for food.


Thanks for the the quick response, Shrubs. I'll be putting these wise words to use. I'm not actually using Canna's nute line for this run, though I plan to switch over after the current grow. I'm running desertsquirrel's (he's a prodigious commercial grower who's active on the Farm) nutrient profile for coco. It's 2 ml Protekt, 1 g Epsom, 7.5 ml Cal-Mag+, 15 ml PureBlendPro (Veg), 1 ml Floralicious Plus, and 1 drop of Superthrive (all per gallon) with the Fox Farm soluble bloom boosters used during the 2nd, 4th, and 6th week of bloom. This profile has been kicking ass so far, but it does have to be ph'd before use. I've been rolling with a diluted solution every 3rd watering, but I think I'll put a stop on that and keep an eye out for signs of shock moving forward.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 19, 2012)

kriznarf said:


> Thanks for the the quick response, Shrubs. I'll be putting these wise words to use. I'm not actually using Canna's nute line for this run, though I plan to switch over after the current grow. I'm running desertsquirrel's (he's a prodigious commercial grower who's active on the Farm) nutrient profile for coco. It's 2 ml Protekt, 1 g Epsom, 7.5 ml Cal-Mag+, 15 ml PureBlendPro (Veg), 1 ml Floralicious Plus, and 1 drop of Superthrive (all per gallon) with the Fox Farm soluble bloom boosters used during the 2nd, 4th, and 6th week of bloom. This profile has been kicking ass so far, but it does have to be ph'd before use. I've been rolling with a diluted solution every 3rd watering, but I think I'll put a stop on that and keep an eye out for signs of shock moving forward.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


My pleasure, that's very interesting, I'll have to follow along and observe your progress with that coco
fertilizer profile. With my pump, hose and waterwand it takes about 40 seconds per plant to get 2 gallons.
Of course the type of pump, length and width of your hose and style of waterwand will change this.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## eyecandi (Apr 26, 2012)

looking real good bro. you've done an outstanding job of turning that place back around. I hope they truly realize what they have now.


----------



## xivex (Apr 26, 2012)

When does the wifi and larry arrive in the shop? Hungry for more!


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 26, 2012)

Lookin dankie brah. Lemme see some colas on some of em. Whats lookin like good producers of the bunch? You know me Im always looking for the next mono cropping wonder. Next round with a little longer veg your gonna see some serious yield from them for sure. I got some goodies whenever you need so lemme know. As always man youre killin it


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Superb man. Looks like you got some tall ladies there, lights look a lil closer then what I'm used to seeing u use, eh maybe it's just the pics. Either way looking amazing in there, still wishin I had a cut of the wifi...haha been a year now I need to get on that.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 29, 2012)

eyecandi said:


> looking real good bro. you've done an outstanding job of turning that place back around. I hope they truly realize what they have now.


Thank you, the situation certainly is much better and I am more comfortable.



xivex said:


> When does the wifi and larry arrive in the shop? Hungry for more!


What up bro! Wi Fi, Lemon Larry and Pestilence in the shop by the end of May.



jesushadafender said:


> Lookin dankie brah. Lemme see some colas on some of em. Whats lookin like good producers of the bunch? You know me Im always looking for the next mono cropping wonder. Next round with a little longer veg your gonna see some serious yield from them for sure. I got some goodies whenever you need so lemme know. As always man youre killin it


Thanks bro, as for the mono crop, I'm not sure if its gonna be one of the ladies I have flowering right now. 
Pestilence is bomb, but isn't huge yet. We'll see I guess. But yea I'm liking the longer veg for sure.



Someguy15 said:


> Superb man. Looks like you got some tall ladies there, lights look a lil closer then what I'm used to seeing u use, eh maybe it's just the pics. Either way looking amazing in there, still wishin I had a cut of the wifi...haha been a year now I need to get on that.


Thanks dude, you're right the plants were reaching quite close to the lights, had just gotten lazy
and was allowing the plants to show me their limits, I began to notice a bit of light issues but now
got the levels perfect.

























Lemon Larry 






Lemon Larrys






We have a few unexpected White Fires







Pestilence






Mamba x DUD


----------



## HotPhyre (May 1, 2012)

What do u mean by unexpected white fires, are they a strain or a pheno that u name different?

Looks Amazing for dam sure


----------



## Shrubs First (May 1, 2012)

HotPhyre said:


> What do u mean by unexpected white fires, are they a strain or a pheno that u name different?
> 
> Looks Amazing for dam sure


Yea, we must have mis-marked them as Pestilence. They're pretty clear WiFi's though.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 9, 2012)

Things are coming along. I'd say the MambaXDUD, as well as White Fire are about 10
days out. We'll see what the next fertilizing does. It may be the last and the onset of 
flush for the early girls of the first group.. Lemon Larry looks like they can bulk a little
more.


----------



## jesushadafender (May 9, 2012)

Should be REALLY smashing them with whatever powdered PK boost you got. That Supernatural Bud Blaster works really well and is essentially the same thing as MOAB. I think it even has some other vitamins in there too. Youll notice a massive difference in bud mass at harvest time gauranteed. Give it a try, Ill guide you with it. Lemme see some pics! God, that Mamba X Dud rocks, cant wait to run a full room of her


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Do you feed organically. Or using canna still?


----------



## kriznarf (May 10, 2012)

Hey Shrubs, finally going to be running some White Fire myself in the near future. Completely lucked out with my last bean. Of the 11 I snagged from CannaCollective a while back, 10 were either male or had serious genetic issues (upsetting mutations). I was pretty bummed and had all but given up on the strain. Randomly germ'd the last bean about six weeks ago along with a bunch of DNA gear I wanted to try. Not only did that last Wi-Fi turn out to be female, but an excellent specimen as well! I've kept her as mother and am very glad to have 16 healthy looking cuts taking root this week. About how long should I expect to have these girls in bloom? I like to try and run a tight schedule, if possible. You've given me a little info on the strain before, but any other Wi-Fi specific tips or strategies would be greatly appreciated. As always, the warehouse is rocking! Can't wait to see how that Gavita kit does for you on your home grow as well. I'd love to try their gear myself, but I'd have to run the 240v lines first.


----------



## Shrubs First (May 13, 2012)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Shrubs, finally going to be running some White Fire myself in the near future. Completely lucked out with my last bean. Of the 11 I snagged from CannaCollective a while back, 10 were either male or had serious genetic issues (upsetting mutations). I was pretty bummed and had all but given up on the strain. Randomly germ'd the last bean about six weeks ago along with a bunch of DNA gear I wanted to try. Not only did that last Wi-Fi turn out to be female, but an excellent specimen as well! I've kept her as mother and am very glad to have 16 healthy looking cuts taking root this week. About how long should I expect to have these girls in bloom? I like to try and run a tight schedule, if possible. You've given me a little info on the strain before, but any other Wi-Fi specific tips or strategies would be greatly appreciated. As always, the warehouse is rocking! Can't wait to see how that Gavita kit does for you on your home grow as well. I'd love to try their gear myself, but I'd have to run the 240v lines first.


Very nice snag on that WiFi man. I let mine run about 63 days, after the 9th week I see a nice blend of trichome coverage.

They really just beast once you start kicking up the PK in the middle of flower. Just don't put it on too soon. wait until
week 3 to give it to em.

CANNA dropped a new Rhizotonic, the BIO-Rhizo, OMRI listen organic.







Also here's some bud porn finally.

Pestilence






White Fire






Lemon Larry OG






MambaXDuD


----------



## foreverflyhi (May 13, 2012)

looking real good homie!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 13, 2012)

What are those water droplets on the whitefire? Great looking buds


----------



## xivex (May 14, 2012)

Dude your killing it as always. I need to get in touch with you soon! 


X


----------



## Shrubs First (May 14, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> What are those water droplets on the whitefire? Great looking buds


A little morning foliar that hadn't dried before the lights turned on. They get it once a week for preventative
measures. Azamax and GoGnats root drench once a month as well.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 28, 2012)

bump???????


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 28, 2012)

Shrubs First said:


> A little morning foliar that hadn't dried before the lights turned on. They get it once a week for preventative
> measures. Azamax and GoGnats root drench once a month as well.


Recently saw some root aphids in my breeding facility. In your experience, what has worked best for you? I am 4 weeks into flower and don't want to risk this crop. Also will spraying it or using a drench effect the flavor? Thanks bro you've been tons of help.


----------



## jesushadafender (Jun 28, 2012)

WIth you being 4 weeks into flower you really dont have a whole lot of options. RA are something that need to be nuked and the organic mumbo jumbo that everyone tries rreally does not work. Sure you will probably knock them back but your crop will be a fraction of its potential yield. I know this sucks to hear but IMO thats how it is. After this round disinfect everything you have and then go nuclear on them. Get some shit called Merit 75 and that will do the job for you, thats what I have used in the past. I use it more as a preventative along with Eagle 20 for PM. I use/spray them the first day of flower so I know I wont have to be dealing with any bullshit during the flowering cycle besides dialing a plant in. The merit 75 is essentially 75% Imidchlorid which is the main ingredient in the Bayer Tree and Shrub except the Bayer only has like less than 1% or some bullshit like that. I have had root aphids before and found them to be rather easy to combat A. If you havent let them takeover EVERYTHING B. have the right tools to combat them with. Best of luck bro, IMO at 4 weeks its a game of maintenance with them. Maybe something that has some really high levels of pyrtherium would be the best bet in flower like evergreen 60-6 as pyrtethriums come from chrysanthemum-like _flowers_. They wont all die but you will most certainly curtail the population. THeres also a fungus like product called Met -52 that is supposed to work wonders that people rave about, once again, pri not a good idea to use during flowering though


----------



## kamie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Shrubs! just finish going through all the pages! good job! im subbed. hopefully you're still around!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 28, 2012)

jesushadafender said:


> WIth you being 4 weeks into flower you really dont have a whole lot of options. RA are something that need to be nuked and the organic mumbo jumbo that everyone tries rreally does not work. Sure you will probably knock them back but your crop will be a fraction of its potential yield. I know this sucks to hear but IMO thats how it is. After this round disinfect everything you have and then go nuclear on them. Get some shit called Merit 75 and that will do the job for you, thats what I have used in the past. I use it more as a preventative along with Eagle 20 for PM. I use/spray them the first day of flower so I know I wont have to be dealing with any bullshit during the flowering cycle besides dialing a plant in. The merit 75 is essentially 75% Imidchlorid which is the main ingredient in the Bayer Tree and Shrub except the Bayer only has like less than 1% or some bullshit like that. I have had root aphids before and found them to be rather easy to combat A. If you havent let them takeover EVERYTHING B. have the right tools to combat them with. Best of luck bro, IMO at 4 weeks its a game of maintenance with them. Maybe something that has some really high levels of pyrtherium would be the best bet in flower like evergreen 60-6 as pyrtethriums come from chrysanthemum-like _flowers_. They wont all die but you will most certainly curtail the population. THeres also a fungus like product called Met -52 that is supposed to work wonders that people rave about, once again, pri not a good idea to use during flowering though


Thanks a lot bro. I will have to do seine thing as it seems to be getting worse. Everyone keeps telling me they are going to kill my plant or hurt my yield, but so far these are some of the best plants I've ever had. That being said I hope it doesn't hurt my crop too much. I am afraid of spraying anything on them at this point. Just don't want to infect my meds with something unnatural.


----------



## thousanaire (Jul 17, 2012)

hey man beautiful grow dude i cant wait im trying to get a warehouse grow going soon too, so jus curious when leasing your warehouse what process did you have to go through with the landlord did they know it was for cannabis?


----------



## Shrubs First (Jul 18, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> hey man beautiful grow dude i cant wait im trying to get a warehouse grow going soon too, so jus curious when leasing your warehouse what process did you have to go through with the landlord did they know it was for cannabis?


Yea they know. It's extremely official here and there's no way around it.


----------



## thousanaire (Jul 18, 2012)

Shrubs First said:


> Yea they know. It's extremely official here and there's no way around it.


Ok see that gives me hope to make me think that a landlord out here in cali might accept our application ive jus been worried because i know alot of places wont rent to you. So is your building a isolated warehouse or is it in a complex? Im curious to see if they would let us take a building that was in a mechanics complex or something like that.


----------



## nightmooves (Aug 5, 2012)

hey shrubs. thanks for your long, and detailed journal. has proven helpful to me as i'm just switching to coco after using sunshine mix for about 3 years. decided to go with the canna combo and was wondering about a few things. i've read your journal over the last few years and have searched back now but cant seem to find a definitive answer about your water. i think your using ro/ di and not using calmag. is this true? i have pretty hard well water and am trying to decide whether or not to mix it 50/50 or not. i know the canna site says the nutes are formulated for about 200ppm of minerals. makes me think blank water is not the way to go, but you seem okay using it? from reading around, calmag seems to be necessary for most using ro and canna. could you tell me your thoughts? i know its about reading the plants and all, just trying to get a step ahead. also when wetting the coco for the first time, do you just use a very diluted nute mix? thanks so much for your time


----------



## Shrubs First (Sep 26, 2012)

nightmooves said:


> hey shrubs. thanks for your long, and detailed journal. has proven helpful to me as i'm just switching to coco after using sunshine mix for about 3 years. decided to go with the canna combo and was wondering about a few things. i've read your journal over the last few years and have searched back now but cant seem to find a definitive answer about your water. i think your using ro/ di and not using calmag. is this true? i have pretty hard well water and am trying to decide whether or not to mix it 50/50 or not. i know the canna site says the nutes are formulated for about 200ppm of minerals. makes me think blank water is not the way to go, but you seem okay using it? from reading around, calmag seems to be necessary for most using ro and canna. could you tell me your thoughts? i know its about reading the plants and all, just trying to get a step ahead. also when wetting the coco for the first time, do you just use a very diluted nute mix? thanks so much for your time


Sorry for huge delay. I think cal/mag is necessary here and there for RO. I don't DI. I do use
cal/mag but not every feeding. When first feeding in coco, I use 2 mL / liter, or roughly 7 mL / gallon of A and B.


----------

